# IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014)



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2014*​
*IDEAS, a biennially held defence exhibition, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.*

The IDEAS-2014 team will welcome you at Karachi Expo Centre for the 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 1 to 4 December 2014. The IDEAS 2014, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.

*THE REGIONAL DEFENCE MARKET*

The most volatile geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for Defence Products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenge posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, the Asia as well as governments of the neighboring continent of Africa allocates significant budgets for modernization and up-gradation programs for their armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skybolt

Insha'Allah this thread will cover every bit of IDEAS 2014 Just like I did in IDEAS 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

If I am correct then Belarus would be participating.


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> Insha'Allah this thread will cover every bit of IDEAS 2014 Just like I did in IDEAS 2012.


Sir please post photos specially of new AL KHALID 1 and other new things


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> Insha'Allah this thread will cover every bit of IDEAS 2014 Just like I did in IDEAS 2012.


You on other post said there would be no Al Khalid II but according to Janes few months back which quoted Pakistani HIT guy saying that Al Khalid I or here in defence forum known as Al Khalid II will be shown for first time on IDEX 2014


----------



## farhan_9909

Zarvan said:


> You on other post said there would be no Al Khalid II but according to Janes few months back which quoted Pakistani HIT guy saying that Al Khalid I or here in defence forum known as Al Khalid II will be shown for first time on IDEX 2014



It seems like VT-4 is becoming the AKII.even as per the janes source,they were yet to select a engine.


----------



## Zarvan

farhan_9909 said:


> It seems like VT-4 is becoming the AKII.even as per the janes source,they were yet to select a engine.


Well no I don't think so still wait for IDEX 2014 let see what happens ? @Horus


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> You on other post said there would be no Al Khalid II but according to Janes few months back which quoted Pakistani HIT guy saying that Al Khalid I or here in defence forum known as Al Khalid II will be shown for first time on IDEX 2014


At IDEAS 2014 Al-Khalid I will be joining us soon !!!
Even in IDEX 2015 there will be no Al-Khalid II.


----------



## skybolt




----------



## haviZsultan

Hope we get some buyers for our JF17's


----------



## rockstar08

is there any day for civilians ???
and one question , can i take my Canon Camera with me for pics ?? or its not allowed ?


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> At IDEAS 2014 Al-Khalid I will be joining us soon !!!
> Even in IDEX 2015 there will be no Al-Khalid II.


Sir the so called AL KHALID II on forum in reality is known as AL KHALID I which is pretty much new Tank the upgradation which were done around 7 years ago Tank was still called AL KHALID on Janes source used the term Al Khalid 1


----------



## XYON

IDEAS is much like PTI Dharnaa, lot of show-shaa, shor-shrabaa, foto shoto, dhol dhamukaa, hulla gulla AND zero realistic achievement or value addition at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zaid butt

XYON said:


> IDEAS is much like PTI Dharnaa, lot of show-shaa, shor-shrabaa, foto shoto, dhol dhamukaa, hulla gulla AND zero realistic achievement or value addition at the end.




i don't think so
this is good platform for exporting arms and spread exports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

zaid butt said:


> i don't think so
> this is good platform for exporting arms and spread exports



Please name a few contracts or MoU's or LOI's that have been signed at any IDEAS until to date confirming export of Pakistan produced military hardware? 

85% stalls at IDEAS are of companies with sustaining large contracts, 10% are from the Government of Pakistan 3% are local vendors and 2% are first time foreign companies new to IDEAS.

You do not spread exports by setting a bazaar in your own country. You spread exports by going to the doorstep of the potential customers themselves (attending other defense exhibitions worldwide).

Unfortunately IDEAS is now redundant particularly with the advent of internet and open communications wordwide


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Sir the so called AL KHALID II on forum in reality is known as AL KHALID I which is pretty much new Tank the upgradation which were done around 7 years ago Tank was still called AL KHALID on Janes source used the term Al Khalid 1



Yeah.. Still There is only one variant of AK and same we are placing at IDEAS 2014.


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> Yeah.. Still There is only one variant of AK and same we are placing at IDEAS 2014.



Bhai jaan unhe keh do k puraanay wale al khalid ko usi jaga parr hi rakhain,kyon k kuch naya to lana nahin inho nay,transport ka kharcha to bach jayga


----------



## zaid butt

XYON said:


> Please name a few contracts or MoU's or LOI's that have been signed at any IDEAS until to date confirming export of Pakistan produced military hardware?
> 
> 85% stalls at IDEAS are of companies with sustaining large contracts, 10% are from the Government of Pakistan 3% are local vendors and 2% are first time foreign companies new to IDEAS.
> 
> You do not spread exports by setting a bazaar in your own country. You spread exports by going to the doorstep of the potential customers themselves (attending other defense exhibitions worldwide).
> 
> Unfortunately IDEAS is now redundant particularly with the advent of internet and open communications wordwide


so you are telling that all companies those are participating are fool and you are intelligent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IHK_PK

really? ..... no alkhalid 2.. ohh.


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> Yeah.. Still There is only one variant of AK and same we are placing at IDEAS 2014.


Official talking to Janes said Al-Khalid 1 will be shown on IDEX 2014 which is a new Tank but work is not fully complete on Al-Khalid 1 still they would show the Tank


----------



## Zarvan

Preparations have been completed on 1 December the show will begin
@Horus @Oscar @Fulcrum15 @Manticore @fatman17 @WebMaster @Side-Winder @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Preparations have been completed on 1 December the show will begin
> @Horus @Oscar @Fulcrum15 @Manticore @fatman17 @WebMaster @Side-Winder @Slav Defence


 
looking forward to some new stuff and MoU's esp for subs - S-20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

MBT 3000 (VT4) aka future customized Pakistani NG Haider Tank would also be shown!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XYON

zaid butt said:


> so you are telling that all companies those are participating are fool and you are intelligent



Absolutely! Very Intelligent and quite experienced enough to realize that you do not have the capacity to understand the dynamics of an exhibition nor have the ability to answer questions with facts and instead reply like PTI supporters do to non-PTI supporters by becoming personal!


----------



## zaid butt

XYON said:


> Absolutely! Very Intelligent and quite experienced enough to realize that you do not have the capacity to understand the dynamics of an exhibition nor have the ability to answer questions with facts and instead reply like PTI supporters do to non-PTI supporters by becoming personal!



International Defence Exhibition and Seminar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
only for your information 
and for your information after you read this then tell me all these peoples are wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Zarvan said:


> Preparations have been completed on 1 December the show will begin
> @Horus @Oscar @Fulcrum15 @Manticore @fatman17 @WebMaster @Side-Winder @Slav Defence


 
lol ,even the placard are of last ideas def expo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Zarvan said:


> Official talking to Janes said Al-Khalid 1 will be shown on IDEX 2014 which is a new Tank but work is not fully complete on Al-Khalid 1 still they would show the Tank


Please keep us updated 
Will be waiting for pictures


----------



## Mujahid Memon

"Those people who want to visit ideas on 4th dec, register themselves at NCC (opp national stadium) with 2x passport size photos, nic copy and original nic"

I got this info from an unreliable source. can anybody confirm or deny that ??

@skybolt @Zarvan @fatman17 @XYON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Zarvan said:


> Official talking to Janes said Al-Khalid 1 will be shown on IDEX 2014 which is a new Tank but work is not fully complete on Al-Khalid 1 still they would show the Tank






I have a feeling by Al Khalid 1 they are referring to the tank that we refer to as Al Khalid 2 on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Brig. Sanaullah said that at the end of 2015 the new Al-Khalid-1 tank was expected to be rolled out — a much superior tank compared to Al-Khalid, the main battle tank produced by the HIT.

‘Made in Pakistan’ weapons being sold to 40 countries - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Brig. Sanaullah said that at the end of 2015 the new Al-Khalid-1 tank was expected to be rolled out — a much superior tank compared to Al-Khalid, the main battle tank produced by the HIT.
> 
> ‘Made in Pakistan’ weapons being sold to 40 countries - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


incomplete without a file photo:




*Brigadier Sanaullah briefing journalists during a guided tour of the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is manufacturing and selling weapons to over 40 countries, bringing in $20 million annually, the chairman of the Pakistan Ordinance Factories said Thursday.

“POF was [previously] fulfilling the requirements of [Pakistan] army only but now security needs of other civil forces and law-enforcement agencies are also being met,” Chairman Lt. Gen. Muhammad Ahsan Mehmood told media at Pakistan Ordinance Factories in Wah.

*Mehmood said Pakistan is also producing new sniper rifles to meet the demands of military and law enforcement agencies, and that new developments and products were expected to be unveiled at the 2014 IDEAS exhibition in Karachi.*

He said that *modern weapons produced by POF have made it possible to target terrorists taking refuge in caves and buildings. The POF is also manufacturing mortar bombs, small arms, artillery ammunition, tank- and anti tank ammunition and other defence weaponry, he added.*

Pakistan is the world’s third largest weapons importer, trailing behind neighbouring India and China, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).

The country’s arms imports increased by 119 per cent between the 2004–2008 and 2009–13, with China providing 54pc and the USA 27pc of Pakistan’s imports.

But at a guided tour of the tank-rebuilding factory at the Heavy Industries Taxila, Brigadier Sanaullah told journalists that Pakistan is planning to rid itself of foreign dependence in the defence industry.

*Brig. Sanaullah said that at the end of 2015 the new Al-Khalid-1 tank was expected to be rolled out — a much superior tank compared to Al-Khalid, the main battle tank produced by the HIT.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> incomplete without a file photo:
> View attachment 157883
> *Brigadier Sanaullah briefing journalists during a guided tour of the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). *



This still is the Al khalid I upgrade,the only external changes are the sideskirts.turret and the rest of the design is still same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> This still is the Al khalid I upgrade,the only external changes are the sideskirts.turret and the rest of the design is still same



The sideskirts are the same... turret could be.. but overall this is the AK-I (not AK-II)...


----------



## skybolt

skybolt said:


> At IDEAS 2014 Al-Khalid I will be joining us soon !!!
> Even in IDEX 2015 there will be no Al-Khalid II.


let me correct my self.
Al-Khalid 1 will join us in IDEAS 2016 - Official sources.
currently we are displaying Al-Zarrar & Al Khalid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

rockstar08 said:


> is there any day for civilians ???
> and one question , can i take my Canon Camera with me for pics ?? or its not allowed ?



4th day will be for civilians but kinldy visit early hours...
yes you can bring CAM


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Sir the so called AL KHALID II on forum in reality is known as AL KHALID I which is pretty much new Tank the upgradation which were done around 7 years ago Tank was still called AL KHALID on Janes source used the term Al Khalid 1


yes you are right. AK1 will join us in IDEAS 2016


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> This still is the Al khalid I upgrade,the only external changes are the sideskirts.turret and the rest of the design is still same


Ak1 will be having 6-7 major changes from Al-khalid.
Alhumdolillah AK1 is in production lines.... confirmed by Lt. Col. (ABC-XYZ) from HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The sideskirts are the same... turret could be.. but overall this is the AK-I (not AK-II)...


Still there is nothing called AK-II
AL-Khalid is 1st variant & AK 1 is 2nd Variant


----------



## skybolt

XYON said:


> Please name a few contracts or MoU's or LOI's that have been signed at any IDEAS until to date confirming export of Pakistan produced military hardware?



Heavy Industries, Taxila, and Beijing’s Norinco signed a memorandum of understanding to this effect on Thursday during the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012, Director General of Defence Export Promotion Organisation Major General Tariq Khan said.

“We have also received orders for our unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), commonly known as a drone, which is used for intelligence gathering by police and military in different parts of the world,”

Major General Khan said selling heavy equipment like tanks and aircraft is not easy as political considerations need to be taken into account. “At times even if a country wants to buy something, the deal breaks off because of some political angle.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 12th, 2012._
IDEAS 2012: Pakistan, China to market Al-Khalid tank together – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

AsianUnion said:


> MBT 3000 (VT4) aka future customized Pakistani NG Haider Tank would also be shown!!!


Haider not at IDEAS 2014 but Insha'ALlah will be in IDEAS 2016


----------



## skybolt

Faizan Memon said:


> "Those people who want to visit ideas on 4th dec, register themselves at NCC (opp national stadium) with 2x passport size photos, nic copy and original nic"
> 
> I got this info from an unreliable source. can anybody confirm or deny that ??
> 
> @skybolt @Zarvan @fatman17 @XYON



*Online Visitor Registration - IDEAS 2014*
www.*ideaspakistan*.gov.pk/visitor_registration_admission.php

Fill this Form before 1 Dec 2014
after successful submission of form you will get CODE.
kindly come to National Coatching Center (NCC) with CODE & Orgnal CNIC
you can visit on 2-4 dec 2014.
also you can meet me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> Brig. Sanaullah said that at the end of 2015 the new Al-Khalid-1 tank was expected to be rolled out — a much superior tank compared to Al-Khalid, the main battle tank produced by the HIT.
> 
> ‘Made in Pakistan’ weapons being sold to 40 countries - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Yes !!! Insha'Allah AK-1 will be part of IDEAS 2016. confirmed by official resources of HIT


----------



## skybolt

*E-BADGE REGISTRATION*
*Trade Visitors / Exhibitor’s Guests must complete ONLINE REGISTRATION before 01 DECEMBER 2014. To ensure there is adequate time to process and post accreditation prior to the event.*

Visit following link 
*IDEA**S 2014*

*Fill this Form before 1 Dec 2014
after successful submission of form you will get CODE.
kindly come to National Coaching Center (NCC) with CODE & Original CNIC
you can visit on 2-4 DEC 2014.*


----------



## skybolt

*Temporary Reception 
*


----------



## skybolt

*when Al-Zarrar came to IDEAS 2014...
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

skybolt said:


> 4th day will be for civilians but kinldy visit early hours...
> yes you can bring CAM



ok can you tell me timing of exhibition ?? that would be helpful ...
last time i couldn't go because i have no Student card


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

rockstar08 said:


> ok can you tell me timing of exhibition ?? that would be helpful ...
> last time i couldn't go because i have no Student card


from 9:30 Am to 5:00 PM
kinldy bring *Original CNIC*


----------



## skybolt

day before Yesterdayt Al-Khalid Joins the IDEAS 2014


----------



## rockstar08

skybolt said:


> from 9:30 Am to 5:00 PM
> kinldy bring *Original CNIC*



ok , last time i heard that they dont let anyone in without family ? is that true ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

rockstar08 said:


> ok , last time i heard that they dont let anyone in without family ? is that true ??


NO. that's not true


----------



## rockstar08

skybolt said:


> NO. that's not true



ok , thanks , 
i really wish to go there , this time ..
i dont want security to send me back because of anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Al-Khalid at IDEAS 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fk i waited months to see AKII variant n now its 2015!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> fk i waited months to see AKII variant n now its 2015!


I think they will give some details may be show short model


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> yes you are right. AK1 will join us in IDEAS 2016


But official was talking about this IDEAS I mean IDEAS 2014


----------



## SBD-3

WTF is this???


----------



## farhan_9909

SBD-3 said:


> WTF is this???



DMR Sniper Named "Azb".i hope it will be on display

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Zarvan

SBD-3 said:


> WTF is this???


@Horus Is it the same rifle you posted about ? Well our way of paying tribute to greatest General on ever walked on face of the earth HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW his sword name was Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid Memon

skybolt said:


> *Online Visitor Registration - IDEAS 2014*
> www.*ideaspakistan*.gov.pk/visitor_registration_admission.php
> 
> Fill this Form before 1 Dec 2014
> after successful submission of form you will get CODE.
> kindly come to National Coatching Center (NCC) with CODE & Orgnal CNIC
> you can visit on 2-4 dec 2014.
> also you can meet me


Thanks

Tell me whether registration is also required for general public visit on last day, or just we go there with our nic at the expo without any registration ??


----------



## PakShaheen79

Very informative indeed. I think Pakistan must urge China to send J-10 and other fighters for display in IDEAS.


----------



## Kompromat

@skybolt Pls take some photos of the much hyped sniper rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> @skybolt Pls take some photos of the much hyped sniper rifle.


Yes @skybolt please take pictures and disapoint us again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

skybolt said:


> Haider not at IDEAS 2014 but Insha'ALlah will be in IDEAS 2016




ok. I hear Chinese NORINCO has confirmed MBT 3000 aka VT-4 attendance in IDEAS 2014.

Anyone who is going, please take lots of HD pictures....especially vt4 has it will be stipped down, and will become Next Generation HAIDER tank with Pakistani electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> @skybolt Pls take some photos of the much hyped sniper rifle.



Probably the one most of us already know about:








Detailed pics of new POF guns!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*IDEAS 2014 All Set to Take Place At Karachi Expo Center From 1st To 4th December*

By Ahsan Mirza
Published 4 hours ago | Govt / Non-Pro

Preparations are complete for the 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2014, scheduled to take place at the Karachi Expo Center from 1st to 4th December, 2014. The four-day defence exhibition, held biennially in Pakistan, aims to bring together the defence industry’s major stakeholders from across the globe, to showcase the latest technological innovations in the field of defence armor and weaponry.

The event is staged exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates from all over the world, while military enthusiasts, young and old, from across Pakistan gather to witness the development in warfare technology.

*IDEAS brings together international defence product manufacturers and suppliers of to explore business opportunities. *

The Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), a government agency, is the chief organizing team of the IDEAS event. The four-day event will dedicate entire days for the three armed-forces – Air Force, Naval Force, and Army. The exhibition, taking place in the Karachi Expo Center, will showcase weaponry and defence machines that are divided into different categories from Category A to Category I.

- Category A : Weapons And Ammunition - Turrets

- Category B : Vehicles - Aircraft Un-Manned Armored Vehicle (UAV)

- Category C: Battlefield Management / C4istar (C4isr + Target Acquisition)

- Category D: Training & Simulation - Support - Protection - Operational Logistics

- Category E: Special Equipment: Engineer Works - Crossing - Terrain Clearance

Army Participation In Homeland Security - Peacekeeping - Urban Operations (MOUT)

- Category F: Industrial And Logistic Support

- Category G: Industry Sectors Involved

- Category H: Services

- Category I : Naval Ships And Equipment

The Industry Summit IDEAS 2014 is also scheduled to take place from 2-4 December, 2014, at Marriott Hotel, Karachi, which will shed light on ‘Security Outlook 2025: National Security and Defense Transformation’.

Additionally, the seminar, being presided by Mr. Munir Akram, Former Ambassador and Permanent Representative of Pakistan to the United Nations in New York, *will take place on 1st December, 2014 at Movenpick Hotel, Karachi*.

The theme of the event is *‘Matching Research and Production to the Challenges of a Dynamic Security Environment’.*

The speaker list includes Dr. Maleeha Lodhi, Former Ambassador to the US and UK, who aims to talk on Security issues confronted by Pakistan – Challenges and Response, Air Marshal Javaid Ahmed, HI(M), Chairman, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Board, Kamra, speaking on ‘Challenges and Opportunities For The Defence Industry to Meet Emerging Security Threats’. International Speakers, Dr. Vlamdimir Kozin, Member of Group of Advisers to the Director of Russian Institute for Strategic Studies, speaking on* ‘Militarization of Outer Space and Its Impact on Global Security Environment’, *and Dr. William Stevenson, Executive Director of Malaysian Institute of Defence and Security, will speak on *‘Cyber Warfare as a Security Threat to Regional Strategic Stability’.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

*The Asia's Largest Armed Forces Exhibition in Karachi Expo Centre from 1-4 Dec 2014*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537847262991622144


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537912577104560128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537920092164874240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Did we receive any foreign order yet?


----------



## skybolt

*** Breaking News ***
JF-17 Thunder is about to be on roads of Karachi.


----------



## zaid butt

skybolt said:


> *** Breaking News ***
> JF-17 Thunder is about to be on roads of Karachi.



yr is br block ll be present kr dain k us ka achar dalna hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> DMR Sniper Named "Azb".i hope it will be on display


Insha'Allah. we are hoping,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Faizan Memon said:


> Thanks
> 
> Tell me whether registration is also required for general public visit on last day, or just we go there with our nic at the expo without any registration ??


for General visitors : Kindly bring Original CNIC & Must visit in early hours. (around 10:00 am)


----------



## skybolt

Horus said:


> @skybolt Pls take some photos of the much hyped sniper rifle.


Don't you Worry sab cover karoon ga ...
cover to abhi bhi kar raha hoon .. per abhi share nahi kar raha haoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably the one most of us already know about:
> View attachment 158156
> View attachment 158157
> 
> 
> Detailed pics of new POF guns!!


no this is not that sniper rifle. this is extended version of G-3 as Sniper.
but "Azb" is proper Sniper weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> no this is not that sniper rifle. this is extended version of G-3 as Sniper.
> but "Azb" is proper Sniper weapon



It isnt an "extended version of G3" .. its a cross between PSR and G3..a hybrid DMR Designated marksman rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (designated marksman rifle).. free floating barrel etc... 

Also are you sure it is a "proper sniper" ? i mean any source,maybe seen it?


----------



## rockstar08

@skybolt you work in Expo or in Army ?? 
just curious to know ..

i will try to visit on 4th day Inshallah ..
i hope they still have Ak and Jf , 
i never see a Live Jf


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> Ak1 will be having 6-7 major changes from Al-khalid.
> Alhumdolillah AK1 is in production lines.... confirmed by Col. (ABC-XYZ) from HIT



We know about some major changes.. but the question people really want to know is that would it be different than the current AK in terms of appearence ... i mean any physical changes?


----------



## skybolt

*HIT Product line*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> *HIT Product line*



Is that the *Textron vehicle*? nice!


----------



## skybolt

****Breaking NEWS ***
*Roads of Karachi are Blocked. Thunder is on the GO*


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

skybolt said:


> *HIT Product line*



It shows ASV-2000 next to the Norinco truck.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> ****Breaking NEWS ***
> *Roads of Karachi are Blocked. Thunder is on the GO*



Waiting for your answer amigo..


----------



## skybolt

th


Horus said:


> It shows ASV-2000 next to the Norinco truck.


no products from NORINCO in these products.


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Waiting for your answer amigo..


which answer ?


----------



## Kompromat

skybolt said:


> th
> 
> no products from NORINCO in these products.



North Industries is the origin of that Truck.


----------



## skybolt

do you people have Specifications of AK-1 ?? or should I share ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

\


skybolt said:


> do you people have Specifications of AK-1 ??



The new AK variant (yet to be revealed)?not much except some tid bids from Janes interview with HIT Brig- Improved protection,FCS & imagery systems,15,00 hp engine etc.. Specs of old variant.. yeah


----------



## skybolt

Horus said:


> North Industries is the origin of that Truck.


This is NorthBenz6x4 PrimeMoverV32536(S)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> which answer ?



These :



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Also are you sure it is a "proper sniper" and not the DMR ? *i mean any source,maybe seen it?





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We know about some major changes.. but the question people really want to know is that *would it (Next gen AK) be different than the current AK in terms of appearence ... i mean any physical changes*?


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> \
> 
> The new AK variant (yet to be revealed)?not much except some tid bids from Janes interview with HIT Brig- Improved protection,FCS & imagery systems,15,00 hp engine etc.. Specs of old variant.. yeah



okay Let me share you the complete specs of AK1 
These are official Specs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> North Industries is the origin of that Truck.



I would have been really happy ... if corruption hadnt killed the Yasoob project... my father's parent unit has quiet a few of them... the drivers...all praises for these monsters:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> okay Let me share you the complete specs of AK1
> These are official Specs...



Thanks man.. 

Your doing an awesome job---Good luck!!


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said: ↑
*Also are you sure it is a "proper sniper" and not the DMR ? *i mean any source,maybe seen it?

as per the resources this is not Designated marksman rifle.
but soon i will share complete data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

> We know about some major changes.. but the question people really want to know is that *would it (Next gen AK) be different than the current AK in terms of appearence ... i mean any physical changes*?


 
I'm Sharing offivial specs of Ak 1.
Special Thanks to Lt. Col. (ABC-XYZ) from HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Proudly Introducing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bratva

Hmmm,, No 1500 HP engine !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


>



Just what i was scared off... these specs are of upgraded AK.. not the new "yet to be revealed AK".....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just what i was scared off... these specs are of upgraded AK.. not the new "yet to be revealed AK".....



Sir jee, Just accept we were taken on a joyride which happens so often. This is "THE" AK that we were waiting to be revealed. There would be no AK-2 or yet to be revealed, those are myths or more aptly said, Disinformation spread by HIT.


Even upgraded Al-Khalid looks outdated. when we compare it with MBT-3000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> Sir jee, Just accept we were taken on a joyride which happens so often. This is "THE" AK that we were waiting to be revealed. There would be no AK-2 or yet to be revealed, those are myths or more aptly said, Disinformation spread by HIT.



What about this?
*HIT reveals new information on Al Khalid-I MBT*

Author:*Daksg Nakra, Kuala Lumpur*
Last posted:2014-04-23

Officials from Pakistan's Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) disclosed new information about the greatly anticipated Al Khalid-Improved (I) main battle tank (MBT) during the recent DSA 2014 exhibition held in Kuala Lumpur.

Brigadier Ghulam Murtaza Qureshi (rtd), HIT's director of budget, marketing and procurement, stated that the development is being fast-tracked and the company plans to showcase the tank during the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar 2014 (IDEAS 2014) in Islamabad in December.

The development of the new MBT began earlier in the decade and Qureshi said it is around 50% complete. Some reports suggested it was being co-developed with China's NORINCO and was a version of China's MBT-3000.

Qureshi claimed this was incorrect and that the Al Khalid-I is an indigenous development of Pakistan's mainstay tank, the Al Khalid, which was jointly developed in the early 1990s with NORINCO (known in China as the MBT-2000) and commissioned in 2001.

The Pakistan Army's Armoured Corps operates about 420 Al Khalid MBTs, along with Al Zarrar (Type 59/59M), Type 69, Type 85 IIAP and T-80UD tanks. The Al Khalid-I will replace approximately 300 Type 85s and 320 T-80s, which are known to operate in semi-desert and desert areas of the country.
*
The existing Al Khalid is powered by a Ukrainian 6TD-2 power pack developing a maximum power of 1,200 bhp. It also features integrated battle management, auto transmission control, muzzle reference and active threat protection systems.*

*Qureshi added that the design concept of the Al Khalid-I is primarily based on further refining and improving mobility, firepower and protection. Initially, the design featured around 10 major changes over the Al Khalid hull, but due to rising costs and budgetary constraints, this has been reduced to six.*

*These include a new 1,500 bhp power pack to improve its power-to-weight ratio and a digital driver manual. The HIT official confirmed that it would retain the 125 mm smoothbore barrel. As of April 2014, trials are under way to finalise the new power pack. These details concur with comments at IDEAS 2012 by a senior official at Pakistan's Ministry of Defence Procurement who told said that an improved version would feature a more powerful diesel power pack, improved command and control and better night-fighting capabilities.*
*
HIT plans to complete trials of the Al Khalid-I with the Pakistani Army by the first quarter of 2015 and based on results, it is hoping to achieve low rate initial production by June 2015. HIT currently has the capability to roll out 20-40 Al Khalid MBTs a year, suggesting it will look to achieve a similar production schedule for the improved version.*

JDW

Source: Al-Khalid tank (Type 90-IIM / MBT-2000) Information Pool | Page 42


----------



## Bratva

@DESERT FIGHTER Compare the specs of Janes with those given in official brochure. Heck Powerplant is 1200 HP and IBMS, Digital panel is Add-on or Misc. Most probably, as the things began to unravel, we might hear IBMS or things in MISC are not being installed in tanks to keep costs down.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Compare the specs of Janes with those given in official brochure. Heck Powerplant is 1200 HP and IBMS, Digital panel is Add-on or Misc. Most probably, as the things began to unravel, we might hear IBMS is not being installed in tanks to keep costs down.



For international customers...I can assure you that IBMS etc are equipping our tanks.


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For international customers...I can assure you that IBMS etc are equipping our tanks.



That's a joke. No one's gonna buy Al-Khalid. It ain't got no juice in it to attract buyers and it would be criminal negligence if they don't make digital driver panel, muzzle reference system and APS make necessary systems for all tanks instead of MISC or ADD-ON.

and IIRC, Automatic gun system was one requirement of upgraded Al-Khalid. I'm not seeing that either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Bull fukin shit!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> That's a joke. No one's gonna buy Al-Khalid.



its export version was sold to myamar,bangladesh n peru....


> and it would be criminal negligence if they don't make digital driver panel, muzzle reference system and APS make necessary systems for all tanks instead of MISC or ADD-ON.



Depends on the requirement of the customer..



> and IIRC, Automatic gun system was one requirement of upgraded Al-Khalid. I'm not seeing that either



The RCS has been there since decades...take a closer look.. or browse old pics..


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *its export version was sold to myamar n peru.*...
> 
> 
> Depends on the requirement of the customer..
> 
> 
> 
> The RCS has been there since decades...take a closer look.. or browse old pics..




Chinese version to be precise without all the goodies Pakistan has put it into their tanks

Customer (PA) wants cheap product. That's the reality. Hence the fear t Al-Khalid would be in downgraded form than we are led to think it contains all the goodies !

To control RCS, you need IBMS in the tanks, unless it is not in there, you can't operate RCS.


----------



## AsianLion

Bratva said:


> It ain't got no juice in it to attract buyers and it would be criminal negligence if they don't make digital driver panel, muzzle reference system and APS make necessary systems for all tanks instead of MISC or ADD-ON.
> 
> and IIRC, Automatic gun system was one requirement of upgraded Al-Khalid. I'm not seeing that either




You might be surprised to hear, the VT1A MBT sold to Bangladesh are the much 'downgraded versions' of AK and MBT-2000 tanks.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> Customer (PA) wants cheap product. That's the reality. Hence the fear t Al-Khalid would be in downgraded form than we are led to think it contains all the goodies !
> To control RCS, you need IBMS in the tanks, unless it is not in there, you can't operate RCS.



Im no tank expert... but ive personally seen the tanks... n met with Armour officers who operate them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AsianUnion said:


> You might be surprised to hear, the VT1A MBT sold to Bangladesh are the much 'downgraded versions' of AK and MBT-2000 tanks.



Sold for almost 4 million $ a pop...


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> Sir jee, Just accept we were taken on a joyride which happens so often. This is "THE" AK that we were waiting to be revealed. There would be no AK-2 or yet to be revealed, those are myths or more aptly said, Disinformation spread by HIT.
> 
> 
> Even upgraded Al-Khalid looks outdated. when we compare it with MBT-3000


MBT-3000 is no AK-1 that is for sure and we have to wait when they would officially roll out AK 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> That's a joke. No one's gonna buy Al-Khalid. It ain't got no juice in it to attract buyers and it would be criminal negligence if they don't make digital driver panel, muzzle reference system and APS make necessary systems for all tanks instead of MISC or ADD-ON.
> 
> and IIRC, Automatic gun system was one requirement of upgraded Al-Khalid. I'm not seeing that either


The specs @skybolt has posted are of Al Khalid not AL KHALID 1


----------



## salarsikander

skybolt said:


> Insha'Allah this thread will cover every bit of IDEAS 2014 Just like I did in IDEAS 2012.


Salam,

that means we are expecting a lot from you this year !

Hope you will not disappoint us bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I am confused between

Al Khalid Tank
Al Khalid Tank 1
Al Khalid Tank 2

MBT-3000 ....

If I am confused the buyers of tank will also be confused

We need 1 Grid diagram to explain the difference between all 3-4 model names being mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice website by the way 

IDEAS 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

skybolt said:


>


Consistent with my speculation: Ukraine has not money to develop 6TD-3; under the now condition, this may not roll out forever


----------



## Mujahid Memon

skybolt said:


> for General visitors : Kindly bring Original CNIC & Must visit in early hours. (around 10:00 am)


So no prior registration at all, na ?


rockstar08 said:


> @skybolt you work in Expo or in Army ??
> just curious to know ..
> 
> i will try to visit on 4th day Inshallah ..
> i hope they still have Ak and Jf ,
> i never see a Live Jf


Me tooo...


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

skybolt said:


>


This info is from IDEAS 2012


----------



## hussain0216

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I am confused between
> 
> Al Khalid Tank
> Al Khalid Tank 1
> Al Khalid Tank 2
> 
> MBT-3000 ....
> 
> If I am confused the buyers of tank will also be confused
> 
> We need 1 Grid diagram to explain the difference between all 3-4 model names being mentioned



This is what I said the other day, I have no idea what is being discussed anymore

initially we had the Al Khalid which was the Pak developed version of the MBT 2000

This was then upgradedvto Al Khalid 1 and the tank on display a few pages back seems to be the latest upgrade version



so do we have any news on Al Khslid 2

*Skybolt maybe you could ask the Al Khalid guys for some info, is the tank on display a upgraded version of the existing AK and us an alternative AK2 being worked on*


----------



## AsianLion

Made in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@skybolt The information you have posted is of AL-KHALID not AL-KHALID 1 get information about AL-KHALID 1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538461438528856064


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538461438528856064



Mushak and K-8 maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Last time in IDEAS 2014 
1 x JF-17
1 x Mushak 
and various drones were present.

This time maybe they have all the 3 aircraft types manufactures in Pakistan.

Last time due to security reasons JF 17 was removed from the Expo on the last day.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Normally when a new version is released , only the "new" features of the Version are discussed

Al Khalid , is what we constructed , and we were all expecting Al Khalid 2 to show up
however now we have these , other terminologies being added

Al Khalid 1 , and MBT -3000

So , does that means that Al Khalid 2 , was delayed , so they just made some tweaks to Al Khalid regular brand name?
Or was this an actual planned version

My understanding 

Al Khalid 
Al Khalid 2 (Also known as MBT-3000) 

This is what I was under impression , that Al Khalid 2 , would be shown known as MBT-3000 and with new engine


----------



## Burhan Wani

AsianUnion said:


> Made in Pakistan.


As a sidearm ST-9 is wonderful choice for PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538728774037020673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

the upgraded al-khalid looks like the regular 1, there isn't any visible changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

salarsikander said:


> Salam,
> 
> that means we are expecting a lot from you this year !
> 
> Hope you will not disappoint us bro


Insha'Allah... just wait n watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> @skybolt The information you have posted is of AL-KHALID not AL-KHALID 1 get information about AL-KHALID 1


That was Ak1 Specs..
let me share you again AK1 Specs ... with AK Specs for comparison


----------



## skybolt

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mushak and K-8 maybe



Yes...
*JF-17 Thunder
K-8*
*Mashak *


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Normally when a new version is released , only the "new" features of the Version are discussed
> 
> Al Khalid , is what we constructed , and we were all expecting Al Khalid 2 to show up
> however now we have these , other terminologies being added
> 
> Al Khalid 1 , and MBT -3000
> 
> So , does that means that Al Khalid 2 , was delayed , so they just made some tweaks to Al Khalid regular brand name?
> Or was this an actual planned version
> 
> My understanding
> 
> Al Khalid
> Al Khalid 2 (Also known as MBT-3000)
> 
> This is what I was under impression , that Al Khalid 2 , would be shown known as MBT-3000 and with new engine


FOR GOD sake there was never AL KHALID 2 that new TANK is AL KHALID 1 which will be shown in 2015 and its a new Tank and MBT-3000 is not new AL-KHALID that is AL-HAIDER . and AL-KHALID 1 will be more advanced Tank the features @skybolt posted are of AL-KHALID not of AL-KHALID 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Faizan Memon said:


> So no prior registration at all, na ?
> 
> *E-BADGE REGISTRATION*
> *Trade Visitors / Exhibitor’s Guests must complete ONLINE REGISTRATION before 01 DECEMBER 2014. To ensure there is adequate time to process and post accreditation prior to the event.*
> 
> Visit following link
> *IDEAS 2014*
> 
> *Fill this Form before 1 Dec 2014
> after successful submission of form you will get CODE.
> kindly come to National Coaching Center (NCC) with CODE & Original CNIC
> you can visit on 2-4 DEC 2014.*


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> That was Ak1 Specs..
> let me share you again AK1 Specs ... with AK Specs for comparison


Brother I am telling you those are not AK-1 specs the specs mentioned are already done 7 years ago when the exibition starts ask TANK guys that AL-KHALID 1 was supposed to have 1500 HP engine and give details of AL-KHALID 1


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


>





skybolt said:


>


These and specs of AL-KHALID 1 are same in the features you mentioned but in real AL-KHALID 1 engine will be of 1500 HP not 1200 and GUN will be different bro go and confirm again


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


>



Do you see any difference better so called AK & AK-I? Coz I surely don't ... These are the same specs!
Meaning it's AK-II that will be inducted by next year (Hints/specs given by HIT brig to Janes much different).. I bet you got it from hit Website?


----------



## skybolt

Dear Admin,
I am experiencing extremely low picture upload rate... soo hard to wait so long.
I need to upload tons of Pics... kinldy check it at your end.
Thanks


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> These and specs of AL-KHALID 1 are same in the features you mentioned but in real AL-KHALID 1 engine will be of 1500 HP not 1200 and GUN will be different bro go and confirm again


I met Lt. Col. (ABC-XYZ) from HIT. he told me about this. but let me confirm again about 1200/1500HP & Gun
I will update you Soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@skybolt don't forget to ask current status of SAAB fleet.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> I met Lt. Col. (ABC-XYZ) from HIT. he told me about this. but let me confirm again about 1200/1500HP & Gun
> I will update you Soon


Induction of Burraq MRAP and real armoured vehicles or arty.. Thanks in advance!

And don't forget to post some sexy pics of the textron and the new light arnoured SUV and the sniper!


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Induction of Burraq MRAP and real armoured vehicles or arty.. Thanks in advance!
> 
> And don't forget to post some sexy pics of the textron and the new light arnoured SUV and the sniper!


currently im trying to upload pics... 
but no success... im Just trying to upload 10 images... Including JF-17 pics... but uploading issue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> currently im trying to upload pics...
> but no success... im Just trying to upload 10 images... Including JF-17 pics... but uploading issue...


Use photobucket? Or tinypic? Or Imgur!!


----------



## skybolt

i am Spending day & Night at the Event .
just got free time to Sleep. but just thought you people so decided to upload pics...
but no success 
I will try to upload pics tomorrow. but i need good sleep before the event kicks off
tomorrow will be Extremely Busy day.
wish me best of luck. need your prays...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

i will update timely from the event by using Defence.pk Android App.
Bye for now.


----------



## Bratva

What's the serial number of JF-17 which would be on-display ? @skybolt


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> I met Lt. Col. (ABC-XYZ) from HIT. he told me about this. but let me confirm again about 1200/1500HP & Gun
> I will update you Soon


Yes Brother because the features and updates which were done 7 years ago are told in the Al-Khalid 1 those changes were done but still it was called AL-KHALID but AL-KHALID to be shown in 2015 is different @DESERT FIGHTER The features of so called AL-KHALID 1 which skybolt posted are those which were already done 7 years ago but Tank was still called AL-KHALID not AL-KHALID 1 those changes we have discussed on this forum but AL-KHALID 1 is new thing . @Bratva


----------



## Mujahid Memon

rockstar08 said:


> @skybolt you work in Expo or in Army ??
> just curious to know ..
> 
> i will try to visit on 4th day Inshallah ..
> i hope they still have Ak and Jf ,
> i never see a Live Jf


Did you received ur pass?


----------



## farhan_9909

Zarvan said:


> These and specs of AL-KHALID 1 are same in the features you mentioned but in real AL-KHALID 1 engine will be of 1500 HP not 1200 and GUN will be different bro go and confirm again



no need of 1500HP engine if the mass is said to remain below 50t


----------



## Zarvan

farhan_9909 said:


> no need of 1500HP engine if the mass is said to remain below 50t


1500 HP will be there in AK-1


----------



## fatman17

*




Pakistan to showcase Al–Khalid MBT, JF–17 Thunder Jet Fighter, APCs at IDEAS 2014*
November 29, 2014, 8:56 pm/ 4 Comments
*NNI* 

*KARACHI-*The 8th biennial International Defense Exhibition and Seminar- 2014 (IDEAS-2014) is being held at the Karachi Expo Center from December 1 to 4, 2014.

The IDEAS-2014 has received overwhelming response from exhibitors and delegates from around the world, which will boost the organizers confidence and assure the success of IDEAS-2014.

Commodore Tahir JavedDirector Media of Defense Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), Ministry of Defense Production said this while giving a press briefing to the media at the Karachi Expo Centre today after the curtain raising ceremony of the IDEAS-2014. Director Coordination DEPO Brigadier MazharMumtaz, SSP Traffic Central Muhammad Jahangir Mughal, Mr. Badar,and Expo Solutions Chief Operating Officer Mr. ZohairNaseer were also present.

The Exhibition will open on Dec 1for delegates comprising senior officials of foreign countries, exhibitors and trade visitors from abroad and inland. He stated that the holding of IDEAS-2014 was a moment of pride for all organizers and was a clear manifestation that Pakistan did not lag behind in quality defense production.

The Director Media highlighted that a very positive response had been received from the invited foreign defense delegations and 88 delegations would represent different countries from around the world; of these around 47 high-leveldelegations were headed either by the Defense Ministers, Joint Chiefs, Services Chiefs or Defense Secretaries of the representing countries. In addition to this a total of 333 firms would exhibit their products, including 256 foreign and 77 Pakistani exhibiters.

He said the organizers “have booked a major portion of available space at the Karachi Expo Center to accommodate defense companies from Turkey, China, North America, South America, Europe, Asia, Far East.”

He said Pakistan would be exhibiting some of the major indigenously developed products in IDEAS-2014 which would include Main Battle Tank Al–Khalid, JF–17 Thunder Fighter Aircraft and Armored Personnel Carriers, etc.

He said that during IDEAS-2014, there multiple high-level meetings have been planned on the sideline of the exhibition between foreign delegates, key government officials, and participants of the exhibition for forging alliances in defense production and export.

An International Defense Seminar would be an important facet of the IDEAS-2014, which would be held in a 5-Star Hotel in the evening of the opening day that is Dec 1, 2014.

He said special arrangements were being made to facilitate coverage of the event by local and international media as media’s role in the present era could not be undermined.

Thanking the media for their coverage of IDEAS-2014 he said it was of great significance as almost every region of the world would have representation in it and hoped media will showcase the event.

He said the presence of large number of international media showed the importance of IDEAS-2014. As this Media presence would play a key role in promoting potential of Pakistan Defense Industry on the international market.

On the occasion, DrAamir Ahmed Shaikh, DIG Traffic Central briefed the newsmen about the Traffic Plan and alternate arrangements for traffic in order to facilitate public during the rush hours of IDEAS-2014.He shared a traffic re-routing plan to be in place around the Karachi Expo Center so the media could highlight this so the citizens would know about the traffic arrangements and use alternate routes during the event.


----------



## fatman17

Faizan Memon said:


> "Those people who want to visit ideas on 4th dec, register themselves at NCC (opp national stadium) with 2x passport size photos, nic copy and original nic"
> 
> I got this info from an unreliable source. can anybody confirm or deny that ??
> 
> @skybolt @Zarvan @fatman17 @XYON


 
its probably true - certainly will discourage people from visiting.


----------



## skybolt

fatman17 said:


> its probably true - certainly will discourage people from visiting.


E-BADGE REGISTRATION
Trade Visitors / Exhibitor’s Guests must complete ONLINE REGISTRATION 

Visit following link 
IDEAS 2014
go to Visiting Tab & Online regestration.

Fill this Form before 1 Dec 2014
after successful submission of form you will get CODE.
kindly come to National Coaching Center (NCC) with CODE & Original CNIC 
you can visit on 2-4 DEC 2014.


----------



## skybolt

Faizan Memon said:


> Did you received ur pass?


BUddy  mera Pass na hota to Pics kahan say aateen


----------



## Mujahid Memon

skybolt said:


> BUddy  mera Pass na hota to Pics kahan say aateen


Yr mein @rockstar08 se pooch rha tha 

Wese jo visitor registration ki link ap ne send ki hai usme company ka name dena hai jisne apko invite kia ho, 
ab bhala mein tou student hoon.... mjhe kisi cmpny ne invite nh kia.....


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rockstar08

Faizan Memon said:


> Did you received ur pass?



what pass?


----------



## rockstar08

4th day will be open for " Aam Public " right /?
normal student dont required any special pass? ?


----------



## zaid butt

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 158924
> View attachment 158925
> View attachment 158926
> View attachment 158927
> View attachment 158928
> View attachment 158929
> View attachment 158930
> View attachment 158931



so 
there is clearly written al khalid not al khalid 1


----------



## jarves

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you see any difference better so called AK & AK-I? Coz I surely don't ... These are the same specs!
> Meaning it's AK-II that will be inducted by next year (Hints/specs given by HIT brig to Janes much different).. I bet you got it from hit Website?


I saw it casually and spotted one difference.Acceleration has reduced drastically in ALkhalid 1.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jarves said:


> I saw it casually and spotted one difference.Acceleration has reduced drastically in ALkhalid 1.



AK= AK I

0-32kmph in 10-20 sec... the same... every spec is the same... 200 sec is a typo.

AK-II ---> Under development to roll out next year.


----------



## jarves

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> AK= AK I
> 
> 0-32kmph in 10-20 sec... the same... every spec is the same... 200 sec is a typo.
> 
> AK-II ---> Under development to roll out next year.


Ok,so this clears the confusion.Al Khalid 2 will be rolled out next year and Haider tank is the name by Pakistan to MBT 3000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 158919



Is this the new body armour we heard about on the MOD website? And the pic on the wall... a new armoured vehicle.. nice.. hope to see this vehicle aswell (probably production model of Burraq):








...


P.S : Do take some quality pics of the new armoured vehicles specially the TAPV ..





jarves said:


> Ok,so this clears the confusion.Al Khalid 2 will be rolled out next year and Haider tank is the name by Pakistan to MBT 3000.



Haider MBT is just a name fanboys came up with for VT-4 or MBT-3000 which was offered to Pakistan... AK-2 and mbt-3000 are not the same tank and will roll out next year.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jarves said:


> Ok,so this clears the confusion.Al Khalid 2 will be rolled out next year and Haider tank is the name by Pakistan to MBT 3000.



By PDF fan boys.. yes,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

rockstar08 said:


> 4th day will be open for " Aam Public " right /?
> normal student dont required any special pass? ?





rockstar08 said:


> what pass?


I'm too still in that confusion. @skybolt gave a registration link but its only for trade visitors, not students 
@rockstar08 just like you, I'm also very desperate to visit there


----------



## rockstar08

Faizan Memon said:


> I'm too still in that confusion. @skybolt gave a registration link but its only for trade visitors, not students
> @rockstar08 just like you, I'm also very desperate to visit there



PDF pe Pics se hi Kaam chalao


----------



## AsianLion

industrialdefencesummit.com | Industry Defence Summit


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Faizan Memon said:


> Yr mein @rockstar08 se pooch rha tha
> 
> Wese jo visitor registration ki link ap ne send ki hai usme company ka name dena hai jisne apko invite kia ho,
> ab bhala mein tou student hoon.... mjhe kisi cmpny ne invite nh kia.....



yaar tum Microsoft Pakistan Likh doo...


----------



## skybolt

rockstar08 said:


> 4th day will be open for " Aam Public " right /?
> normal student dont required any special pass? ?


NO special Pass... But Orignal CNIC lazmi lana n 10 bajay taq aajana


----------



## skybolt

Faizan Memon said:


> I'm too still in that confusion. @skybolt gave a registration link but its only for trade visitors, not students
> @rockstar08 just like you, I'm also very desperate to visit there


Bhai Form Fill karoo...
Appni Abbu ki company ka naam likho...
n NCC aajao ...2-4 Dec


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

skybolt said:


>


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

* Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

skybolt said:


> Bhai Form Fill karoo...
> Appni Abbu ki company ka naam likho...
> n NCC aajao ...2-4 Dec



my father is retired from work and all my brothers are working in UAE ..


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Defence exhibition IDEAS 2014 starts today*
*



*
The four-day 8th biennial International Defence Exhibition IDEAS 2014 will start at Karachi Expo Centre today.
An important aspect of IDEAS 2014 will be an international defence seminar today evening. Russia will make its first appearance in the exhibition.
Several high-level meetings between foreign delegates, key government officials and participants have been planned on the sidelines of the exhibition for forging alliances in defence production.
Some of the major indigenously developed products to be showcased include battle tank Al-Khalid, JF-17 Thunder Fighter Aircraft, Armoured Personnel Carriers and missile boats.
IDEAS 2014, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry’s players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4-days-show is exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.
The most volatile geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for defence products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenges posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, Asia as well as the governments of the neighbouring continent of Africa allocate significant budgets for modernisation and up-gradation programmes of their armed forces.
At the exhibition, Rohde & Schwarz, the electronics group, will showcase a variety of new and established solutions from its different business fields. It will present highlights from its broad product portfolio. According to a press release of Rohde & Schwarz, it will present tried and tested as well as innovative radio communications solutions.
The R&S VCS 4G voice communications system (VCS) ensures flexible and reliable air traffic control (ATC). The fully IP-based system serves as the core component for establishing virtual control centres and features a distributed and redundant architecture. The system meets the requirements of the international EUROCAE ED 137B standard and supports both voice and data applications.
The decentralised system architecture of the R&S VCS-4G provides extremely reliable ground-air and ground-ground communications. 

Defence exhibition IDEAS 2014 starts today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Saifullah Sani said:


> *Defence exhibition IDEAS 2014 starts today*
> *
> View attachment 159142
> *
> The four-day 8th biennial International Defence Exhibition IDEAS 2014 will start at Karachi Expo Centre today.
> An important aspect of IDEAS 2014 will be an international defence seminar today evening. Russia will make its first appearance in the exhibition.
> Several high-level meetings between foreign delegates, key government officials and participants have been planned on the sidelines of the exhibition for forging alliances in defence production.
> Some of the major indigenously developed products to be showcased include battle tank Al-Khalid, JF-17 Thunder Fighter Aircraft, Armoured Personnel Carriers and missile boats.
> IDEAS 2014, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry’s players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4-days-show is exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.
> The most volatile geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for defence products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenges posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, Asia as well as the governments of the neighbouring continent of Africa allocate significant budgets for modernisation and up-gradation programmes of their armed forces.
> At the exhibition, Rohde & Schwarz, the electronics group, will showcase a variety of new and established solutions from its different business fields. It will present highlights from its broad product portfolio. According to a press release of Rohde & Schwarz, it will present tried and tested as well as innovative radio communications solutions.
> The R&S VCS 4G voice communications system (VCS) ensures flexible and reliable air traffic control (ATC). The fully IP-based system serves as the core component for establishing virtual control centres and features a distributed and redundant architecture. The system meets the requirements of the international EUROCAE ED 137B standard and supports both voice and data applications.
> The decentralised system architecture of the R&S VCS-4G provides extremely reliable ground-air and ground-ground communications.
> 
> Defence exhibition IDEAS 2014 starts today


Waiting for pictures


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus and @skybolt and others where are you guys and where are the pictures and news and details of weapons ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Some Pictures From the inauguration 























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is this the new body armour we heard about on the MOD website? And the pic on the wall... a new armoured vehicle.. nice.. hope to see this vehicle aswell (probably production model of Burraq):
> 
> 
> View attachment 158969
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> P.S : Do take some quality pics of the new armoured vehicles specially the TAPV ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haider MBT is just a name fanboys came up with for VT-4 or MBT-3000 which was offered to Pakistan... AK-2 and mbt-3000 are not the same tank and will roll out next year.



Nope, I came to know of Al-Haider name of MBT-3000 by a serving Army Officer in Armored corps.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Some Pictures From the inauguration
> 
> View attachment 159202
> View attachment 159203
> View attachment 159204
> View attachment 159205
> View attachment 159206
> View attachment 159207
> View attachment 159208
> *_


This AL KHALID is looking really different Why is that ?


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159219


Dam they should have showed in Grey not Green

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Dam they should have showed in Grey not Green


Yupe but last time they did showed in Grey


----------



## jarves

Post more pictures guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yupe but last time they did showed in Grey


The AL-KHALID is looking really different any idea why ? @Horus


----------



## Muhammad Omar

aaj koi b ni gya hai kya IDEAS me??? Koi to Pics Post kro bht find ki but koi ni milli


----------



## MastanKhan

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159219




Hi,

That is one ugly ugly paint job-----. Enough of Jf 17 in green paint scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is one ugly ugly paint job-----. Enough of Jf 17 in green paint scheme.



i know it looks ugly but they are keeping it for just show off i guess especially for Parades exhibitions etc etc


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

jarves said:


> I saw it casually and spotted one difference.Acceleration has reduced drastically in ALkhalid 1.


Looks like some improvements in the gunner sights (field of view) and the AAMG is listed as being "remote firing & auto-tracking" in the Khalid-I. Also shows an increase in the amount of ammunition (for the Co-AX MG and AAMG).

The absence of the engine upgrade to 1500HP could be related to the conflict in the Ukraine, and it may have also caused some of the other planned upgrades to be jettisoned.


----------



## Bilal.

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159219



MAR being displayed with JFT... interesting...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Looks like some improvements in the gunner sights (field of view) and the AAMG is listed as being "remote firing & auto-tracking" in the Khalid-I. Also shows an increase in the amount of ammunition (for the Co-AX MG and AAMG).
> 
> The absence of the engine upgrade to 1500HP could be related to the conflict in the Ukraine, and it may have also caused some of the other planned upgrades to be jettisoned.



Thats old news... remote firing an auto tracking is also an old feature...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Impressive.....


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Steel Core Designs highlights its SC Thunderbolt sniper rifle range at IDEAS 2014*
Steel Core Designs is showcasing a whole range of Thunderbolt sniper rifles during IDEAS 2014, all based on the SC-76 7,62 x 51mm sniper rifle. The whole range uses a rugged, high tensile steel 4-lug bolt, incorporating a new innovative firing pin system. The short firing pin travel enables a very fast 'lock time' (time from pulling the trigger to striking the primer) of around 1.5 milliseconds, vital for making a crucial shot with a long barrel rifle.






*Steel Core Designs SC-76 Thunderbolt sniper rifle at IDEAS 2014*


SCD Thunderbolt heavy recoil plate system is located into both the action body and rifle stock; this is essential for rifle accuracy and greatly assists recoil management. Low friction, wear resistant VDP coatings, reduces the need for lubrication making these weapons ideally suited for the harsh gritty conditions experienced in the deserts; damp dirty conditions of forest and jungle; performing equally well in extreme hot and cold conditions.

The rifle safety lever is incorporated in the trigger mechanism for right handed operation; optionally the safety can be readily adapted for left handed operation when required.

The most critical link between the shooter and the rifle is the trigger. All SCD triggers are designed with two stage operation, 1st and 2nd pull, factory set to a 1.5 kg pull weight for safety, with a crisp, predictable release. Maintenance requirement is minimal, but should the need arise as with all of our designs, it is easy to remove and replace for cleaning.

The main Picatinny scope rail is available with a parallel or angled option to suit the customer requirements. Additional Picatinny rails for the use of ancillary items such as laser illuminators and designators can be easily accommodated as user options. SCD barrels are produced to a very high quality match grade specification, fluted for improved heat dissipation and rifle balance. The barrel is threaded at the muzzle for easy attachment and detachment of the muzzle brake or suppressor.

The SCD designed bipod is fully height adjustable and fits to the forend, maintaining the optimum pivot position around the centreline of the rifle. Thunderbolt's quid release system ensures no tools are required to attach and detach the bipod.

SCD highly efficient muzzle brakes are a standard fitment to all SCD rifles and greatly reduce recoil; this further enhances the shooting experience and improves accuracy.

All SCD rifles feature a folding butt stock as standard for easy bore sighting, cleaning, maintenance and transit. It is also adjustable for length with spacers and incorporates a quick deployment mono pod, fully adjustable with thumbwheel fine adjustment.

Steel Core Designs' unique ambidextrous economically designed rifle stock makes the Thunderbolt a pleasure to use; providing greater shooter comfort, reduced recoil and absorbing vibration; this assists in the quick re-acquisition of target from shot to shot. The innovative use of materials in the stock design such as rubber and aircraft specification alloys, have been proven in extremes of hot and cold operational environments to maintain operation, strength and stability.




Thunderbolt sniper rifle is available in three variants.The SC-76 7.62 x 51 NATO with 10 rounds magazine, which has an engagement range of up to 1,000m with long barrel and up to 600m with short barrel. The SC-86 8.60 x 70 (338 Lap Magnum) with a 10 rounds magazine, which has a maximum engagement range of 1,800m with long barrel and1,250m with short barrel. And finally, the SC-127 12.7 x 99mm (50 BMG), which has a 5 rounds barrel and engagement range up to 2,200m.

All Thunderbolts variants can be fitted with many optional devices, such as tactical day scope and rings, night vision and LADS rails, infra-red and TI sight systems, sound suppressor, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
At IDEAS 2014, which started today at Karachi Expo Center (Pakistan), Pakistani company PAK Armoring, specialized in designing and producing customized armored vehicles for multiple purposes, is officially introducing the UQAAB all purpose tactical armored vehicle, specially designed for military personnel and VIP transport.





*

PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*

The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.


Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).

The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements. 

The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions. 

PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sulman Badshah said:


> *PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> At IDEAS 2014, which started today at Karachi Expo Center (Pakistan), Pakistani company PAK Armoring, specialized in designing and producing customized armored vehicles for multiple purposes, is officially introducing the UQAAB all purpose tactical armored vehicle, specially designed for military personnel and VIP transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.
> 
> 
> Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).
> 
> The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements.
> 
> The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions.
> 
> PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.



Damn... looks like the russian Tigr.. 

More pics n products please!!


----------



## My-Analogous

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn... looks like the russian Tigr..
> 
> More pics n products please!!



I demand more pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Sulman Badshah said:


> *PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> At IDEAS 2014, which started today at Karachi Expo Center (Pakistan), Pakistani company PAK Armoring, specialized in designing and producing customized armored vehicles for multiple purposes, is officially introducing the UQAAB all purpose tactical armored vehicle, specially designed for military personnel and VIP transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.
> 
> 
> Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).
> 
> The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements.
> 
> The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions.
> 
> PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.




Something good,i hope it will put an end to the ancient tech small upgrades of Muhafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> *PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> At IDEAS 2014, which started today at Karachi Expo Center (Pakistan), Pakistani company PAK Armoring, specialized in designing and producing customized armored vehicles for multiple purposes, is officially introducing the UQAAB all purpose tactical armored vehicle, specially designed for military personnel and VIP transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.
> 
> 
> Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).
> 
> The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements.
> 
> The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions.
> 
> PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.



 
now we need more pictures


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@skybolt where is you my nigga?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Muhammad Omar said:


> i know it looks ugly but they are keeping it for just show off i guess especially for Parades exhibitions etc etc



Hi,

Thank you for the response. This green color scheme is getting passe----it is getting old---. This show is to attract businesses from different countries----the buyers must see the aircraft in its true colors and loaded.

I mean to say---paf does not stop acting stupid at all----. The JF 17 should have been displayed with its war paint on and not this out dated green scheme. A totally brainless idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the response. This green color scheme is getting passe----it is getting old---. This show is to attract businesses from different countries----the buyers must see the aircraft in its true colors and loaded.
> 
> I mean to say---paf does not stop acting stupid at all----. The JF 17 should have been displayed with its war paint on and not this out dated green scheme. A totally brainless idea.


agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Muhammad Omar said:


> aaj koi b ni gya hai kya IDEAS me??? Koi to Pics Post kro bht find ki but koi ni milli



Today was just for vip's and officials no one else, the visitors will be allowed from tomorrow, so most probably pics will start rolling from tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats old news... remote firing an auto tracking is also an old feature...



new bits are:

nee fire control system, more powerful dual core cpu based fire control computer, much higher automation, new head mirror sights thermal imagers only image intensifier are secondary option, new torque convertor for higher acceleration, additionally new composite armour modules for roof,turret, hulland floor, more ammo with additional ammo bins, a new digital controlled autoloader with new ammo trays for longer ammo. 

finally, the engine will be different in the production model, thesame 1500 hp engine s were impprted fromukraine a year ago. The current ak-1 is for testing and trial purposes only. side view will show some external differences, the front vies shows just one, look at the mud guard section i both alkhalid versions, its different in both

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CyberForce786

Dazzler said:


> new bits are:
> 
> nee fire control system, more powerful dual core cpu based fire control computer, much higher automation, new head mirror sights thermal imagers only image intensifier are secondary option, new torque convertor for higher acceleration, additionally new composite armour modules for roof,turret, hulland floor, more ammo with additional ammo bins, a new digital controlled autoloader with new ammo trays for longer ammo.
> 
> finally, the engine will be different in the production model, thesame 1500 hp engine s were impprted fromukraine a year ago. The current ak-1 is for testing and trial purposes only. side view will show some external differences, the front vies shows just one, look at the mud guard section i both alkhalid versions, its different in both




This is some decent inside info about AK1....


----------



## Dazzler

Heavy Industries Taxila


alkhalid-1 page on hit website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Bilal. said:


> MAR being displayed with JFT... interesting...



Just a training round, displayed in Last exhibition as well. The delivery of actual rounds were said to begun this month.


----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



I cant understand that, they always write that there is a 7,62mm gun inside the Tank and I have never seen but they are still producing the little hole near the main gun, for the 7,62mm gun.....


----------



## Viking 63

Any pictures anyone.


----------



## Hallian_Khan

come on guys pics pics pics kahan ho yaar sab...


----------



## Saifullah Sani

POF Unveils Eight new products at IDEAS 20114


----------



## Zarvan

Saifullah Sani said:


> POF Unveils Eight new products at IDEAS 20114
> View attachment 159449


@skybolt Where are pictures ?


----------



## Bratva

POF eye is being used in Zarb e Azb ops by specialized CI units (LCB most probably) and Specialized commandos (Zarrar unit most probably)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Price 2 Lac... no NPB license required!







The ‘sporter’ cal .308 Winchester has been designed as a hunting rifle with the firing mechanism of G3A3 in semiautomatic mode. The accuracy of the gun has been enhanced with a freely floating extended barrel and a mil standard pictanny rail for mounting telescope.

...::akistan Ordnance Factories:::...


@waz @balixd @Hyperion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> POF eye is being used in Zarb e Azb ops by specialized CI units (LCB most probably) and Specialized commandos (Zarrar unit most probably)



I posted pics of Zarrar guys using POF Eye during mock drills... it has been in service since long..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The presentation , aspect of the event are less to be desired or we just seeing preparation images .....

Just we need to really work on presentation and preparation of products for events


Where do I begin

a) Hardly no fresh paint on the weapons
b) No fancy lights
c) No usage of Banners and information Digital Machines
d) Event location , feels more less like a bunker and background you see worn torn buildings
e) Random people walking around
f) Strange ground work not a proper exhibition stage for display of products

Is there no Marketing company that can help Pakistan Military with organizing these events



Example : Our weapons display








Other nations






Its all about the "presentation" that makes the product look nicer

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, looks sort of like a toy gun....  I better stick with my PB's! 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Price 2 Lac... no NPB license required!
> 
> View attachment 159473
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘sporter’ cal .308 Winchester has been designed as a hunting rifle with the firing mechanism of G3A3 in semiautomatic mode. The accuracy of the gun has been enhanced with a freely floating extended barrel and a mil standard pictanny rail for mounting telescope.
> 
> ...::akistan Ordnance Factories:::...
> 
> 
> @waz @balixd @Hyperion


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> Yara, looks sort of like a toy gun....  I better stick with my PB's!



POF website...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## xplayer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> *GHAURI AND ITS AFTERMATH*
> 
> Lt Gen (Retd) JAVED NASIR, former Director General ISI,
> examines the flight of GHAURI and analysis the future
> relationships in the India-Pakistan context
> 
> The successful launching of Ghauri by Pakistan on the morning of 06 April 1998 has given Pakistan a new status - it has become member of the selected elite. It has also helped raise the sagging morale of the Pakistani nation whose apprehensions were well founded on the utterances of the BJP leaders during the recent election campaign in India where the BJP has already formed the Government in a hung parliament. How big a success Ghauri is for Pakistan - the reactions from India and USA are the true indicators.
> 
> The reaction from India carried no surprise. As expected it started with panicky statement gradually culminating into threats to put the equally panicky nation at ease. The US reaction was a mixture of threats and manifestation of hypocrisy and duplicity. To say the least the US was shocked that Pakistan Government did not pay any heed to the message it sent through General Jahangir Karamat to put back the test firing by 6 months during which the visits of the US Army COAS and President Clinton were articulated. It was the assessment of US state department that Mian Nawaz Sharif was too courteous a gentleman not to oblige a guest of the standing of US President. Had therefore Pakistan agreed to postpone the test firing - it would have come under tremendous pressure perhaps in return for some more &#39;peanuts.&#39; The US media under-played Pakistan&#39;s achievement by side tracking the issue by asserting that Pakistan had pirated the North Korean technology. The US Government expressed grave concern and saw India and Pakistan going in a nuclear war and as such threatened sanctions against Pakistan, at the same time appreciating India&#39;s restraint? There is nothing surprising - the US had been wooing India ever since the division of the sub continent in 1947. For US the preference has always been India - Pakistan was only a poor second choice and that too whenever there was a compulsion in the dictates of US foreign policy for a temporary phase.
> 
> In questions of national security, a country&#39;s own strategic perception must take priority over all other factors. For Pakistan the US friendship has all along been a story of betrayals. In the Fifties it joined the Cento and Seato which categorically provided no security against the main threat emanating from India- Pakistan thus became a pawn in the super power rivalry - one of the two countries which allowed the U-2 Spy planes to take off from its bases - the other being Turkey. It is interesting to note that the latent hatred and enmity that US harboured about Islam and Muslim countries is reflected transparently from the U-2 flight schedule. No Christian or non-Muslim state agreed to expose itself to the threat of USSR. Pakistan&#39;s net gain was a threat from Khrushev to wipe out Pakistan from the world map for allowing US Spy planes to use its territory against USSR. The Russian veto on Kashmir was the reward Pakistan got for joining Cento & Seato.
> 
> In 1962 during India&#39;s debacle against the Chinese when only one infantry brigade was left against Pakistan&#39;s border and Pakistan could have easily sealed Kashmir within 24 hours by closing the noose around its neck at Madhupur, it was the US which came to the rescue of the Indians. Not only that the US Government brought tremendous pressure on Ayub Khan, preventing him from taking any advantage of the precarious military situations in which Indian leadership had landed India. It also made false promises that Indian leadership had agreed to resolve the Kashmir issue in return for Pakistan&#39;s benevolent stance. The US airlifted arm supplies to modernise Indian armed forces in quantities in one month that Pakistan had not received even in six years since joining Seato and Cento.
> 
> In 1965 War when Indian offensive had been halted in Sialkot and its strategic reserves consumed and when PAF was ruling the skies and creating havoc with Indian lines of communications with major part of Pakistan&#39;s strategic reserves still in tact and a mere push would have won that War for Pakistan the US repeated its policy of betrayal by stopping supply of critical spares and ammunitions of Pakistan&#39;s predominantly US origin armed forces and thus forced Pakistan to opt for cease fire. In the &#39;71 war, Washington was all the time talking of dispatching the 7th Fleet. On the Pakistan side-when its very unity was being threatened, Islamabad went out of its way to bring US and China together in the most eventful change in the world geo-politico scenario. Yet the US Government mercilessly and shamelessly conspired with India in the break up of Pakistan.
> 
> So loyal was Pakistan Government to US interests that it put on stake its own relationship with China by allowing CIA to paint PIA planes on scheduled flights over the Chinese test sites with radiation detection chemicals and thus jeopardized its own security when the Chinese detected it.
> 
> Having written off Pakistan, US interest suddenly reawakened in the region when the Russians invaded Afghanistan in 1979. Pakistan fought the US proxy War and in return asked for nothing. Pakistan thus indirectly won for the US its solo super power status. And in return the US through a deliberate policy blunted and compromised Pakistan&#39;s conventional deterrence by refusing to sell the contracted F - 16s or up-dating ones on PAF&#39;s inventory. It also used its influence to prevent other countries from selling high tech state of the art armaments to Pakistan.
> 
> The Ojhri Camp, where US knew Pakistan had stacked nearly 500 undelivered Stringer Missiles for Afghan Mujahideen, was blown off as the US feared that because of Russia&#39;s unilateral pull out these would go on Pakistan&#39;s orbit which will tilt the air balance in Pakistan favour in the sub continent. This was followed by blowing up the C130 carrying Zia-ul-Haq and Pakistan&#39;s military elite.
> 
> The immediate requirement in the post Russian withdrawal and elimination of Zia-ul-Haq was to bring about a pro-US, pro-Indian Government in Pakistan. Benazir fitted custom made in the US-Indian- Israeli joint perceptions. The Khalistan movement had reached its peak and the Indian Government would have gone down to its knees had this movement been given the support it sought from Pakistan - it would have changed the history of the sub continent - The success of Khalistan would have disintegrated the whole of India into five, six states or may be more and Kashmir would have been resolved. Unfortunately the Benazir Government bailed out India when it was at its lowest ebb of vulnerability. This damage will remain inseparable and Benazir&#39;s crime unpardonable.
> 
> US - Israel - Indian interest coincided in keeping Pakistan politically and economically in turmoil all the time. These three countries had identical views. It was in their interest that the conflict in Afghanistan amongst the various Mujahideen factions and now between Taliban and the North Alliance headed by Dostam and Ahmed Shah Masood should remain active - lest the Mujahideen make a 180-degree turn and start joining &#39;Jehad&#39; in Kashmir.
> 
> Their real objective therefore is to see an economically very weak Pakistan where IMF gets the total control of its economy and monitors expenditure of every cent and prevents any outlays on further development of nuclear weapons and delivery system - Militarily it should be so weakened that it capitulates without going to war - is convinced of its outcome and therefore accepts hegemony of India in the region. On economic front their policies are making good headway and with every passing day the IMF&#39;s noose is tightening around Pakistan&#39;s neck but it is on the military side that Pakistan has succeeded in breaking the shackles of dictated policies which were compromising Pakistan&#39;s security new parameter. It is most unfortunate that we don&#39;t believe and follow in what Allah the all knowledgeable has revealed in the Quran repeatedly.
> 
> O BELIEVERS DO NOT TAKE THE DENIERS ( NON BELIEVERS) OF TRUTH FOR YOUR ALLIES IN PREFERENCE TO THE BELIEVERS, DO YOU WANT TO PLACE BEFORE ALLAH A MANIFEST PROOF OF YOUR GUILT? (AN NISA 3:144)
> 
> LET NOT HE BELIEVERS TAKE THOSE WHO DENY THE TRUTH (NON BELIEVERS) THEIR ALLIES IN PREFERENCE TO THE BELIEVERS - SINCE HE WHO DOES CUTS OFF HIMSELF FROM ALLAH IN EVERY THING. (AL - IMRAN 3:28)
> 
> One may tend to forgive us for not believing in Quran because we don&#39;t study it and those of us who study it do not understand it (overwhelming majority). But what is most ironical, that we do not believe even in what US has openly declared. The response is always to the perceived threat in its totality. Whereas Islam has been identified as the sole threat that the US is to cater for, Islam has replaced communism in US officially declared perception. Its mentor Israel has gone a step further by defining within Islam, countries encouraging fundamentalism as the real threat and Pakistan has been put on top of the list in this context. The Western authors make no secret about it. Ian Simpscon, Henry Kissinger, Richard Nixon, Golda Mayer and scores of others have all defined Islam as the threat of the 21st Century. How can therefore these non believers be our friends? We must therefore do every thing necessary for the security of our country with indigenous capability. Along side we must strengthen our faith and become practising Muslims. Mian Sahib has therefore taken the right decision and is on the correct orientations. We cannot leave our security to aliens and no should take any dictates from them. In the process if Pakistan has to make the sacrifice of a foreign minister for calling a spade a spade the price is not too high. The aftermath of Ghauri therefore must be viewed in this perspective.
> 
> The threat perception are not based on intentions, but on capabilities. Whereas intentions can change overnight, capabilities take years to build. India has been making fool of the rest of the world. It keeps harpening on the bogey of an imaginary Pakistani threat totally unrelated to Pakistan&#39;s capabilities. India&#39;s own military is indirectional. India has no threat from China - the approaches from China pass over 15000-20000 feet high mountain passes which limit their capacity to nothing beyond tactical gains. India&#39;s declared intentions may therefore be the noblest in the world, yet it has the capability to deploy all its armed might only and only against Pakistan.
> 
> The increase in the Indian defence budget this year from 1996-97 almost equals Pakistan&#39;s total defence budget. India&#39;s current defence and defence oriented outlays of over 500 billion rupees surpass Pakistan&#39;s total national budget.
> 
> A balanced defence policy is the one in which the conventional response is backed by the non conventional response. The first response to the national security is invariably the conventional one - it is only when the conventional response fails or about to be neutralized that the non conventional (in case it is available) is applied. In the case of Pakistan, mainstay of both responses was the F-16; in strike role in the conventional and in delivery role in the non conventional. Very few in Pakistan know that ever since SU 30&#39;s induction in IAF in 1996, Pakistan&#39;s non conventional response had lost its credibility because of the delivery system; the F-16s, no longer enjoyed unchallenged superiority. Simultaneously therefore Pakistan&#39;s conventional and non conventional responses stood compromised and its national security denuded and exposed. 06 April 1998 therefore is a monumental day for Pakistan for on this day Ghauri has given Pakistan that badly needed credibility to its non conventional deterrence and brought Pakistan back into contest.
> 
> Let there be no doubt in the mind of anyone that once fired, Ghauri will reach its destination (Insha Allah) with its pay load and no anti-missile weapon can intercept it during the flight.
> 
> It was a difficult decision, one of the most momentous ever taken by anyone. All credit for this goes to Mian Mohammad Nawaz Sharif. The nation badly needed this boost. It was a question of our survival, a choice between an honourable nation or a client state.
> 
> It is immaterial whose technology has been used. What really matters is that it has been mastered by Pakistani scientists, what only matters is that Ghauri reaches its destination unhindered and uninterrupted. The US and the USSR both developed their nuclear weapons on stolen technologies. They continue to do so. Every country is doing it. Therefore it is immaterial who helped Pakistan. A sea platform, it will reach any target. Pakistan deliberately test fired its first Ghauri at less than maximum range- because longer the range the greater the error - even at the fired range - 40 ambulances and helicopters had been positioned in various villages close to the objective as a precautionary measure should there be a lateral error. Those on the receiving end had their fingers crossed. However to the extreme jubilation of all concerned it landed on 6th April 1998 where it was aimed at killing all apprehensions (alhamdu lillah) about its accuracy.
> 
> Pakistan&#39;s development in the nuclear field and the missile system has all along been defensive as against India whose developments in these fields have all along been offensive.
> 
> Pakistan only wanted to develop the system because its security lay exposed and denuded courtesy the deliberate policy of the US of blunting and eventually compromising Pakistan&#39;s only conventional delivery system, the F-16. Thanks to the US , had they followed a more long terms policy, perhaps Pakistan would have remained contended with its conventional delivery system and we would have never gone for the Ghauri.
> 
> Both India and Pakistan know the attrition and the damage they will suffer if they ever escalate the conflict to a state where they have to think of employing unconventional response. The Indians therefore need not feel panicky. Ghauri is harmless or harmful only to the extent Pirthvi and Agni are. The two countries cannot afford a mad race - they should resolve their disputes peacefully. The Kashmir knot must be untied because it is ruining India&#39;s economy. It is costing India close to Rs. 100 billion. It can save all this and much more if it resolves the Kashmir issue. Pakistan has other options which it has not deliberately exercised. It can enlarge its indirect strategy which can do irreparable damage to the Indian unity. It is Pakistan which has been showing restraint and not India.
> 
> * The war in Kashmir has already destablized India politically. This is the fourth continuous hung assembly which is at the mercy of 12 members from the South - They can bring it down any day - another hung assembly perhaps would open gateway to India&#39;s disintegration. Economic failures and unjust wars have always resulted in the same Kashmir first, there is neither any utility nor any possibility of having meaningful talks on any other issue. The Indian leaders recent pointers through TV interviews of putting Kashmir at the back yard and resolving other issues are not worth a mention. The Kashmir knot will have to be untied first. Normalisation of relations without the resolution of Kashmir is unthinkable. With Kashmir problem resolved in accordance with the wishes of the people of Kashmir through fair and impartial plebicite, multiple options will open:
> 
> * They two countries could sign a No War Pact.
> * The two countries could mutually affect drastic forces reductions.
> * Visa restrictions between two countries could be abolished or visit procedure simplified.
> * Free and open trade between the two countries.
> * Exchange of Military and Scientists civilian delegation&#39;s to eliminate the prevailing mistrust.
> 
> These measures can usher an era of peace and great economic development in both India and Pakistan. The Indian leadership must not let this opportunity slip. They must respond positively to Mian Nawaz Sharif&#39;s olive branch. If the Indian leadership can rise above petty considerations and agree to resolve Kashmir problem, it will open flood gates of prosperity and unprecedented growth rate both for India and Pakistan.


I want this I want this


----------



## MastanKhan

A.Rafay said:


>



Hi,

What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.

What the fcuk has happened to my military?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.
> 
> What the fcuk has happened to my military?



They are cleaning the inside, getting it ready for the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.
> 
> What the fcuk has happened to my military?


These are civilian organizers, staff. probably hired by DEPO, not connected to military in anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

MastanKhan said:


> What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.
> 
> What the fcuk has happened to my military?



Have some respect. These are the common Pakistanis for whom our Jawans give their life. They have as much right to sit there as any burger who doesnt even live here. Im sorry if their traditional dress has offended you. Not to forget it is very likely they are jawans themselves and dont want to get their uniforms dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

SipahSalar said:


> Have some respect. These are the common Pakistanis for whom our Jawans give their life. They have as much right to sit there as any burger who doesnt even live here. Im sorry if their traditional dress has offended you. Not to forget it is very likely they are jawans themselves and dont want to get their uniforms dirty.


He is right, there should have been proper uniform for the people working in IDEAS EXPO. Presently they look like a bunch of rag tag cleaners.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Defence Minister has announced today that Pakistan has ICBM...........any details !!


----------



## A.Rafay

Hope we see more details of this bird too


----------



## SipahSalar

Can we get some pictures of the booth babes as well? Last time i went there the Ukrainian and Turkish stands were stunning. Ukraine probably wont be visiting this time for obvious reasons I guess.


----------



## MastanKhan

SipahSalar said:


> Have some respect. These are the common Pakistanis for whom our Jawans give their life. They have as much right to sit there as any burger who doesnt even live here. Im sorry if their traditional dress has offended you. Not to forget it is very likely they are jawans themselves and dont want to get their uniforms dirty.



Keep this burger sh-it where you live. Traditional dress or not----no loose fitting dress needs to be close to a military vehicle and boots be worn at all times.

This has nothing to do with jawans giving their lives----but it has everything to do with being callous---careless---don't give a sh-it kind of mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.
> 
> What the fcuk has happened to my military?


old pics (before the show) show preperation... probably civilian stuff..


----------



## SipahSalar

MastanKhan said:


> Traditional dress or not----no loose fitting dress needs to be close to a military vehicle and boots be worn at all times.



And tell me how many Pakistani military bases have you visited and how much experience do you have of interacting with military vehicles? I come from a military family and have visited many depots. This is the norm. Do you want them to dress nicely when the exhibition isn't even bloody open just so some wanker doesnt get offended by their dress which has obviously become dirty due to their job requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

A.Rafay said:


> He is right, there should have been proper uniform for the people working in IDEAS EXPO. Presently they look like a bunch of rag tag cleaners.



Hi,

Thank you---you put it the right context. Military is all about uniform and uniformity---these guys indeed look like a group of people picked up from the street corner.

This is a world class display and anyone and everyone working there must have some kind of a standard uniform with boots---. And as they are dealing with machines----then shirt and pant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

SipahSalar said:


> And tell me how many Pakistani military bases have you visited and how much experience do you have of interacting with military vehicles? I come from a military family and have visited many depots. This is the norm. Do you want them to dress nicely when the exhibition isn't even bloody open just so some wanker doesnt get offended by their dress which has obviously become dirty due to their job requirement.



Hi,

From what I remember eon ago---no one entered the area with machine in a shalwar kameez----all machine areas were restricted for loose fitting clothes----. Indeed the standards of the military have fallen on their faces.

How about DHOTI---do they come in their dhotis as well----maybe that will be an accepted part of the uniform.

Hey---I have a suggestion----why don't we have our air force pilots and navy personale start using DHOTIS and shalwar kameez at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

MastanKhan said:


> Indeed the standards of the military have fallen on their faces.



What part of cleaning duty did you not understand? Its not about appearances in PA, its about practicality. Its not affordable to waste a uniform due to cleaning duties, the grease stains are hard to remove etc. While personnel in the armoured corps have special black colored uniforms for working with tanks, it is not unusual to have soldiers in civies doing cleaning duties.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Looks like they are prepping the vehicle for display.




MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.
> 
> What the fcuk has happened to my military?


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539540122270969856


----------



## AsianLion

*IDEAS 2014 Exhibition set to blow you away*

By Our Correspondent

Pakistani officials make final preparations on the exhibition floor for the International Defence Exhibition and seminar (IDEAS) in Karachi on November 29, 2014. PHOTO: AFP

*KARACHI: In what is expected to be one of the most anticipated and sought-after events in Pakistan this year, the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2014 is set to kick off this Monday. Additionally, first-time participant Russia will also be contributing to the fair.*

Around 333 defence equipment makers are coming to the eighth edition of IDEAS, including 77 Pakistani firms, said Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO) Media Director Commodore Tahir Javed.

“Eighty eight delegations, including 30 headed by high level officials including defence ministers, joint chiefs and services chiefs, have confirmed participation,” he said in a news briefing ahead of the formal inauguration.

The four-day exhibition will take place side by side a seminar where military and civilian security experts will read papers focusing on terrorism related challenges faced by many countries.

“We are more than satisfied by the response from every participating region,” Commodore Javed said.

Pakistan will feature its usual heavy weaponry including Al-Khalid tank, JF Thunder fighter aircraft and a broad range of assault and communication equipment.

DEPO Director Coordination Brigadier Mazhar Mumtaz said the success of the exhibition should not be judged from the variety and kind of weapons and equipment put on sale by Pakistan. “Our purpose was to engage different countries and we have succeeded in doing that. As far as the equipment is concerned, the question remains who can compete on both quality and cost.”

While Pakistan already exports guns, ammunition, artillery and communication and surveillance devices, its heavy equipment including JF17 jets are also in demand.

“We are negotiating deals for JF Thunders with a few countries,” Mumtaz said.

Pressed to share details about the defence contracts, which have been secured up till now because of past exhibitions, he said that multiple deals have matured, some for as much as $10 million worth of equipment.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 30th, 2014._

IDEAS 2014 set to blow you away – The Express Tribune


----------



## AsianLion

one bad a$$ truck, whats the name ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Well,seriously. Why is #IDEAS2014 only open for ultra-rich VIPs Civils and Soldiers? Exhibition open for public will fill us with more passion for Armed forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539464969113186304

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

AsianUnion said:


> one bad a$$ truck, whats the name ?



I'm pretty sure its named Uqaab. Imagine our soldiers riding in these instead of pickup trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539463583693012992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you---you put it the right context. Military is all about uniform and uniformity---they indeed look like a group of people picked up from the street corner.
> 
> This is a world class display and anyone and everyone working there must have some kind of a standard uniform with boots---. And as they are dealing with machines----then shirt and pant.



And Mr. Mastan, when were you even close to a real military? Your deep rooted sense of inferiority is showing again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539413146700484608

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

IAG Jaws APC at booth D72 by American firm:











Successful opening day at #IDEAS2014! Special thanks to Military delegations and Civilians who visit US pavillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

SipahSalar said:


> What part of cleaning duty did you not understand? Its not about appearances in PA, its about practicality. Its not affordable to waste a uniform due to cleaning duties, the grease stains are hard to remove etc. While personnel in the armoured corps have special black colored uniforms for working with tanks, it is not unusual to have soldiers in civies doing cleaning duties.



Senor,

They are all excuses---men without shoes---in shalwar kameez---sitting on their haunches---like women cleaning wheat, rice and lentils.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Please post pictures with details of weapons and Please post pictures of new Guns we have introduced


----------



## AsianLion

Chinese General:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## learner

Would they be seling it to gen


Sulman Badshah said:


> *PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> At IDEAS 2014, which started today at Karachi Expo Center (Pakistan), Pakistani company PAK Armoring, specialized in designing and producing customized armored vehicles for multiple purposes, is officially introducing the UQAAB all purpose tactical armored vehicle, specially designed for military personnel and VIP transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.
> 
> 
> Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).
> 
> The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements.
> 
> The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions.
> 
> PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.


 public


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

because doctors don't attend Engineering seminars and engineers don't participate in accounting workshops. This exhibition is to provide an opportunity to "Prospective" buyers and sellers of military hardware to get together, acquire knowledge and see up close various options available for their various needs. Civilians should attend trade shows, food shows, clothing and fashion shows, home electronic shows, horse and cattle shows, besides numerous sporting events.




AsianUnion said:


> Well,seriously. Why is #IDEAS2014 only open for ultra-rich VIPs Civils and Soldiers? Exhibition open for public will fill us with more passion for Armed forces.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539464969113186304


----------



## Thorough Pro

why the **** do we have to compare with india which lags behind us in this field, if we have to compare with anybody to get inspiration, we should compare with and look forward to advanced nations, specially China, who has made excellent progress in this field.



AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539413146700484608

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

AsianUnion said:


>


Please share details of these weapons and bombs one the orange one looks like Anti Runway bomb @Horus


----------



## MastanKhan

Bossman said:


> And Mr. Mastan, when were you even close to a real military? Your deep rooted sense of inferiority is showing again.



Hi,

You are back again----but thanks for reminding me of my inferiority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

WTF? everything looks good in its time, the time of first Pakistani assembled thunder passed a few years ago, no doubt it was a historic event and the jet has a historic value and for that reason this green parrot should be displayed in an AF history museum. Military delegates attending Ideas 2014 have no interest in 2007 produced parrot coloured historic item, show them your fresh of the line block II variant with IFR in combat camo with combat load. sometimes one needs to whack some sense into these old farts.

BC jab koi tumhari beti ka rishta lay kar aata hai to tum us ko beti ki amman naheen dikhatay. LOL 




Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159219

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Stealth said:


> View attachment 159547


How safe are they if hit be IED or a heavy mine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Good expo, but anything new?






Thorough Pro said:


> why the **** do we have to compare with india which lags behind us in this field, if we have to compare with anybody to get inspiration, we should compare with and look forward to advanced nations, specially China, who has made excellent progress in this field.



lol Why China you should compare with US and Russia only! Excellent progress indeed!!! Atleast develop a ATGM or SAM by your own first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

AsianUnion said:


> Made in Pakistan.


is this the AZAB?


----------



## AsianLion

Golden Eagle 007 said:


> is this the AZAB?




Its POF Eye, Corner Shot gun, details: POF Eye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More pictures here, which Pakistan is exporting and selling to foreign countries: POF Eye - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

AsianUnion said:


> one bad a$$ truck, whats the name ?


Looks cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

Its really a bad a** gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

AsianUnion said:


>



is it me , _or_ did I just see a "jet engine" ?

@Oscar @Manticore @The Deterrent @Chak Bamu @MastanKhan
@Arsalan

please give some insight, in to what in the video looked to me, like a jet engine in early stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AsianUnion said:


>



this pic is of 2012 P


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I remember eon ago---no one entered the area with machine in a shalwar kameez----all machine areas were restricted for loose fitting clothes----. Indeed the standards of the military have fallen on their faces.
> 
> How about DHOTI---do they come in their dhotis as well----maybe that will be an accepted part of the uniform.
> 
> Hey---I have a suggestion----why don't we have our air force pilots and navy personale start using DHOTIS and shalwar kameez at work.


Pilots will look gr8


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Source of information?


We make our own weapons unlike you indians.

TANKS(Al-Khalid ,Al-Zarar),
Aircraft(Jf-17, K-8 Karakorum, MFI-17)
Armoured Personnel, Carriers Infantry Fighting Vehicles, Armoured Cars,
MLRS-Multiple Launch Rocket System,
Unmanned aerial vehicles UAVS(Shahpar,Uqab,SATUMA Jasoos II,GIDS Shahpar,Ababeel Aerial)
Anti-tank missiles
Air defence systems
MLRS-Multiple Launch Rocket System
Submarine PNS Hamza,X-Craft built in pakistan.
Patrol Boats(Larkana class,Jalalat II class,Jurrat class
Mine Warfare Ordered from France. First two ships built in France, third ship built in Pakistan
Auxiliary Vessels PNS Madadgar, PNS Rasadgar

and many more things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

LATEST UPDATE - Many professionals and businessmen stuck outside the exhibition entrance for the last one hour as the registration system is down and quite a few who are posting from outside are complaining of total mismanagement at the entry. I have been to many defense exhibitions around the world and this is precisely one of the reasons I now avoid IDEAS. It is still utterly chaos for the professionals who matter and come from far away places to attend. Simply pathetic management despite now many years of this show in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159581



This weapon was tested on Pakistan Army helicopters but was deemed too expensive and heavy on maintenance post firing! Though an effective weapon, it is not for the Army mindset as of yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Traffic jam in Karachi bcz of ideas.

IDEAS 2014: Traffic woes continue in Karachi – The Express Tribune
Traffic jams in Karachi as IDEAS 2014 kicks off – The Express Tribune


----------



## PakEye

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> What the fcuk these guys are doing in their civilian shalwar kameez and their shoes off inside a military vehicle.
> What the fcuk has happened to my military?


you are right there are many pictures shows technicians working in civil dress the discipline is necessary every time before exhibition or during exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

genmirajborgza786 said:


> is it me , _or_ did I just see a "jet engine" ?
> 
> @Oscar @Manticore @The Deterrent @Chak Bamu @MastanKhan
> @Arsalan
> 
> please give some insight, in to what in the video looked to me, like a jet engine in early stage



C130 engine. Pakistan is capable of over hauling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Russia is selling this :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

EXCLUSIVE WEBSITE COVERING IDEAS 2014:

IDEAS 2014 Official Online Show Daily News - Coverage - ReportÂ -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

Kinetic said:


> Our aircraft carrier is under construction and its 75% complete. Our nuke tech is one of the best in the world. Our own reactors running successfully for decades.
> 
> We don't call ToT or Russian made as Indian like Su-30 MKI, which though has many Indian systems.


it's only best according to you but its scrap for rest of the world


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539449771686363138


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159597
> View attachment 159598
> View attachment 159599
> View attachment 159600
> View attachment 159601


Is this Tunderbolt Pakistani Gun ? And Why we don't have pictures of our Guns shown at IDEX yet ?


----------



## zaid butt

MastanKhan said:


> Keep this burger sh-it where you live. Traditional dress or not----no loose fitting dress needs to be close to a military vehicle and boots be worn at all times.
> 
> This has nothing to do with jawans giving their lives----but it has everything to do with being callous---careless---don't give a sh-it kind of mindset.



this is Pakistan and shalwar kamez is our national dress if this dress don't deserve respect then no other dress
and this pic was taken before exhibition starts
and they are workers what do you expect from them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Stealth said:


> View attachment 159547



Ye kis company ne banaye hai?koi JV/TOT ka to karnama nahin hai ye?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kinetic said:


> Out of all these tell me which one is developed by pakistan? All of them are ToT like Alkhalid is MBT-2000, FC-1 is JF-17, Red Arrow is Bhaktar Shikan etc. If you count like that than MKI, Jaguar, T-90S all are Indian as well.





Kinetic said:


> None except Nuclear submarine.
> 
> 
> While all of your missiles have an identical copy either in China or NK. Any missile or weapon.






Kinetic said:


> Our aircraft carrier is under construction and its 75% complete. Our nuke tech is one of the best in the world. Our own reactors running successfully for decades.
> 
> We don't call ToT or Russian made as Indian like Su-30 MKI, which though has many Indian systems.



@Oscar. @Manticore. @WebMaster. @Horus. @Jungibaaz. @Chak Bamu. Can you ban these ../;/;( from this thread .. They are spreading filth everywhere ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


>



This is an old pic (not from ideas 2014)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fazaian

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I remember eon ago---no one entered the area with machine in a shalwar kameez----all machine areas were restricted for loose fitting clothes----. Indeed the standards of the military have fallen on their faces.
> 
> How about DHOTI---do they come in their dhotis as well----maybe that will be an accepted part of the uniform.
> 
> Hey---I have a suggestion----why don't we have our air force pilots and navy personale start using DHOTIS and shalwar kameez at work.



Your point is right but U r Over reacting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Ye kis company ne banaye hai?koi JV/TOT ka to karnama nahin hai ye?



Pak Armouring ltd.. The same company that produced the LAV.


----------



## Echo_419

Zarvan said:


> Is this Tunderbolt Pakistani Gun ? And Why we don't have pictures of our Guns shown at IDEX yet ?





Zarvan said:


> Is this Tunderbolt Pakistani Gun ? And Why we don't have pictures of our Guns shown at IDEX yet ?



I thought you live in Karachi 
Can't you go & click some pics for us


----------



## Stealth

farhan_9909 said:


> Ye kis company ne banaye hai?koi JV/TOT ka to karnama nahin hai ye?



The top right one made locally but the bottom one belongs to *Streit Group Spartan (Canada).*


----------



## Fazaian

farhan_9909 said:


> Ye kis company ne banaye hai?koi JV/TOT ka to karnama nahin hai ye?





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak Armouring ltd.. The same company that produced the LAV.



This picture is misleading. These are two different vehicles. Upper one is *UQAAB* by* Pak Armouring*, down one is* SPARTAN *by *STREIT Group*.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Zarvan said:


> How safe are they if hit be IED or a heavy mine ?


they are light protected .... can't survive against heavy IEDS and mines 

Maybe can survive against 10kg


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Zarvan said:


> Is this Tunderbolt Pakistani Gun ? And Why we don't have pictures of our Guns shown at IDEX yet ?


UK one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa Khan

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Steel Core Designs highlights its SC Thunderbolt sniper rifle range at IDEAS 2014*
> Steel Core Designs is showcasing a whole range of Thunderbolt sniper rifles during IDEAS 2014, all based on the SC-76 7,62 x 51mm sniper rifle. The whole range uses a rugged, high tensile steel 4-lug bolt, incorporating a new innovative firing pin system. The short firing pin travel enables a very fast 'lock time' (time from pulling the trigger to striking the primer) of around 1.5 milliseconds, vital for making a crucial shot with a long barrel rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel Core Designs SC-76 Thunderbolt sniper rifle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> 
> SCD Thunderbolt heavy recoil plate system is located into both the action body and rifle stock; this is essential for rifle accuracy and greatly assists recoil management. Low friction, wear resistant VDP coatings, reduces the need for lubrication making these weapons ideally suited for the harsh gritty conditions experienced in the deserts; damp dirty conditions of forest and jungle; performing equally well in extreme hot and cold conditions.
> 
> The rifle safety lever is incorporated in the trigger mechanism for right handed operation; optionally the safety can be readily adapted for left handed operation when required.
> 
> The most critical link between the shooter and the rifle is the trigger. All SCD triggers are designed with two stage operation, 1st and 2nd pull, factory set to a 1.5 kg pull weight for safety, with a crisp, predictable release. Maintenance requirement is minimal, but should the need arise as with all of our designs, it is easy to remove and replace for cleaning.
> 
> The main Picatinny scope rail is available with a parallel or angled option to suit the customer requirements. Additional Picatinny rails for the use of ancillary items such as laser illuminators and designators can be easily accommodated as user options. SCD barrels are produced to a very high quality match grade specification, fluted for improved heat dissipation and rifle balance. The barrel is threaded at the muzzle for easy attachment and detachment of the muzzle brake or suppressor.
> 
> The SCD designed bipod is fully height adjustable and fits to the forend, maintaining the optimum pivot position around the centreline of the rifle. Thunderbolt's quid release system ensures no tools are required to attach and detach the bipod.
> 
> SCD highly efficient muzzle brakes are a standard fitment to all SCD rifles and greatly reduce recoil; this further enhances the shooting experience and improves accuracy.
> 
> All SCD rifles feature a folding butt stock as standard for easy bore sighting, cleaning, maintenance and transit. It is also adjustable for length with spacers and incorporates a quick deployment mono pod, fully adjustable with thumbwheel fine adjustment.
> 
> Steel Core Designs' unique ambidextrous economically designed rifle stock makes the Thunderbolt a pleasure to use; providing greater shooter comfort, reduced recoil and absorbing vibration; this assists in the quick re-acquisition of target from shot to shot. The innovative use of materials in the stock design such as rubber and aircraft specification alloys, have been proven in extremes of hot and cold operational environments to maintain operation, strength and stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbolt sniper rifle is available in three variants.The SC-76 7.62 x 51 NATO with 10 rounds magazine, which has an engagement range of up to 1,000m with long barrel and up to 600m with short barrel. The SC-86 8.60 x 70 (338 Lap Magnum) with a 10 rounds magazine, which has a maximum engagement range of 1,800m with long barrel and1,250m with short barrel. And finally, the SC-127 12.7 x 99mm (50 BMG), which has a 5 rounds barrel and engagement range up to 2,200m.
> 
> All Thunderbolts variants can be fitted with many optional devices, such as tactical day scope and rings, night vision and LADS rails, infra-red and TI sight systems, sound suppressor, etc.


----------



## Alfa Khan

is it pakistan origion or some other country bt wat so ever it rockssss


----------



## Alfa Khan

Sulman Badshah said:


> *PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> At IDEAS 2014, which started today at Karachi Expo Center (Pakistan), Pakistani company PAK Armoring, specialized in designing and producing customized armored vehicles for multiple purposes, is officially introducing the UQAAB all purpose tactical armored vehicle, specially designed for military personnel and VIP transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.
> 
> 
> Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).
> 
> The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements.
> 
> The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions.
> 
> PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.


----------



## Alfa Khan

i think we r capable enough to compete with international standered armoury and all that stuff bt urging on the point that Y the contracts are made with private and international firms lik HINO ISUZU and Mercedez for procurement of all military vehicals which are totally non military vehical . just changing colour cant make it military i think policies should be changed ...........??? can any body put a link of that military vehical made by HIT back in 1995 ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kinetic said:


> A nigga human is always better than a parasite like you.
> 
> Being a nigga is not bad after all.



You are an insect,a parasite .. You are like a disease spreadig bacteria .. If you had any shame you would get lost ... Alas the concept is foriegn to you.. Keep eating crap.


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159641


are they available for general public?


----------



## spectribution

Are there more pics? Thread looks damn barren. Just a couple of heavily modified G3s, MPVs, a JF 17 mockup......

P.S: I understand Pakistanis are excited about this event but some fan boyish claims are quite amusing. Especially with how it's an Israeli - Russian nexus that gets us our aircraft carriers and missiles. refraining from those and instead focusing on thread will be more appropriate.


----------



## Zarvan

Fazaian said:


> This picture is misleading. These are two different vehicles. Upper one is *UQAAB* by* Pak Armouring*, down one is* SPARTAN *by *STREIT Group*.


Is Thunderbolt Pakistani Gun ?


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159597
> View attachment 159598
> View attachment 159599
> View attachment 159600
> View attachment 159601


which one is uqab ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Golden Eagle 007 said:


> which one is uqab ?



This one is UQAB


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus @skybolt more pictures needed mate


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Golden Eagle 007 said:


> which one is uqab ?


Uqab and Mohafiz III:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhound

i would love to see uqaab being mass produced for all three military sectors, is there any news about this?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 159672


----------



## Sage

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Steel Core Designs highlights its SC Thunderbolt sniper rifle range at IDEAS 2014*
> Steel Core Designs is showcasing a whole range of Thunderbolt sniper rifles during IDEAS 2014, all based on the SC-76 7,62 x 51mm sniper rifle. The whole range uses a rugged, high tensile steel 4-lug bolt, incorporating a new innovative firing pin system. The short firing pin travel enables a very fast 'lock time' (time from pulling the trigger to striking the primer) of around 1.5 milliseconds, vital for making a crucial shot with a long barrel rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steel Core Designs SC-76 Thunderbolt sniper rifle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> 
> SCD Thunderbolt heavy recoil plate system is located into both the action body and rifle stock; this is essential for rifle accuracy and greatly assists recoil management. Low friction, wear resistant VDP coatings, reduces the need for lubrication making these weapons ideally suited for the harsh gritty conditions experienced in the deserts; damp dirty conditions of forest and jungle; performing equally well in extreme hot and cold conditions.
> 
> The rifle safety lever is incorporated in the trigger mechanism for right handed operation; optionally the safety can be readily adapted for left handed operation when required.
> 
> The most critical link between the shooter and the rifle is the trigger. All SCD triggers are designed with two stage operation, 1st and 2nd pull, factory set to a 1.5 kg pull weight for safety, with a crisp, predictable release. Maintenance requirement is minimal, but should the need arise as with all of our designs, it is easy to remove and replace for cleaning.
> 
> The main Picatinny scope rail is available with a parallel or angled option to suit the customer requirements. Additional Picatinny rails for the use of ancillary items such as laser illuminators and designators can be easily accommodated as user options. SCD barrels are produced to a very high quality match grade specification, fluted for improved heat dissipation and rifle balance. The barrel is threaded at the muzzle for easy attachment and detachment of the muzzle brake or suppressor.
> 
> The SCD designed bipod is fully height adjustable and fits to the forend, maintaining the optimum pivot position around the centreline of the rifle. Thunderbolt's quid release system ensures no tools are required to attach and detach the bipod.
> 
> SCD highly efficient muzzle brakes are a standard fitment to all SCD rifles and greatly reduce recoil; this further enhances the shooting experience and improves accuracy.
> 
> All SCD rifles feature a folding butt stock as standard for easy bore sighting, cleaning, maintenance and transit. It is also adjustable for length with spacers and incorporates a quick deployment mono pod, fully adjustable with thumbwheel fine adjustment.
> 
> Steel Core Designs' unique ambidextrous economically designed rifle stock makes the Thunderbolt a pleasure to use; providing greater shooter comfort, reduced recoil and absorbing vibration; this assists in the quick re-acquisition of target from shot to shot. The innovative use of materials in the stock design such as rubber and aircraft specification alloys, have been proven in extremes of hot and cold operational environments to maintain operation, strength and stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbolt sniper rifle is available in three variants.The SC-76 7.62 x 51 NATO with 10 rounds magazine, which has an engagement range of up to 1,000m with long barrel and up to 600m with short barrel. The SC-86 8.60 x 70 (338 Lap Magnum) with a 10 rounds magazine, which has a maximum engagement range of 1,800m with long barrel and1,250m with short barrel. And finally, the SC-127 12.7 x 99mm (50 BMG), which has a 5 rounds barrel and engagement range up to 2,200m.
> 
> All Thunderbolts variants can be fitted with many optional devices, such as tactical day scope and rings, night vision and LADS rails, infra-red and TI sight systems, sound suppressor, etc.


Pak Army has already tested this system ....don't know whether they adopted it afterwards or not !


----------



## fawwaxs

Peshawar Weapons Manufacturing!






The beauty! ST-9 (Turkish 9mm)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

Al-Khalid Tank - The Pride of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Norinco SH-1 155mm howitzer at IDEAS 2014*_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter

My more than 2 hours were wasted in going and coming back home from university!
all people in bus were abusing armed forces (i know thats not a good attitude)
but what htey can do , shortage of public transport and lots of traffic is a everyday problem of Karachi but by blocking roads this situation becomes more worse.
If any military official is reading my post i request him to take notice of blockades they have done for the ideas you are military on hardwork and taxes of your people and by this you guys are just increasing more problems for us.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> My more than 2 hours were wasted in going and coming back home from university!
> all people in bus were abusing armed forces (i know thats not a good attitude)
> but what htey can do , shortage of public transport and lots of traffic is a everyday problem of Karachi but by blocking roads this situation becomes more worse.
> If any military official is reading my post i request him to take notice of blockades they have done for the ideas you are military on hardwork and taxes of your people and by this you guys are just increasing more problems for us.



il Convey your message to Ministry of Defence..


----------



## dexter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> il Convey your message to Ministry of Defence..



chal be 
Ideas has no idea how much a common man struggles to get through that road these days!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159785
> View attachment 159786
> View attachment 159787
> 
> 
> 
> _*Norinco SH-1 155mm howitzer at IDEAS 2014*_


Any news about 96 that was suppose to be ordered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Thorough Pro said:


> WTF? everything looks good in its time, the time of first Pakistani assembled thunder passed a few years ago, no doubt it was a historic event and the jet has a historic value and for that reason this green parrot should be displayed in an AF history museum. Military delegates attending Ideas 2014 have no interest in 2007 produced parrot coloured historic item, show them your fresh of the line block II variant with IFR in combat camo with combat load. sometimes one needs to whack some sense into these old farts.
> 
> BC jab koi tumhari beti ka rishta lay kar aata hai to tum us ko beti ki amman naheen dikhatay. LOL



Hi,

The last line was a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Dil Pakistan said:


> Defence Minister has announced today that Pakistan has ICBM...........any details !!



Link please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

dexter said:


> My more than 2 hours were wasted in going and coming back home from university!
> all people in bus were abusing armed forces (i know thats not a good attitude)



Im sure the armed forces will be happy not to set up these blockades etc if so many of our people weren't bloody terrorists.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
Today at IDEAS 2014, Pakistan's, Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt NI(M) has said Nigeria and South Africa are taking interest in Pakistani JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft, while Pakistan's training aircraft Mushaq is being used by Saudi Arab, Amman, Qatar.*





*NORINCO chooses IDEAS 2014 for unveiling the SM4 self-propelled mortar
China North Industries Corporation, also known as NORINCO, has chosen IDEAS 2014 exhibition, which is held from 1st to 4th of December in Karachi, Pakistan, to extend its range of military vehicles by unveiling the SM4 120mm self-propelled mortar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Pakistan at 7 1st December 2014 Karachi Expo Center Defence Exhibition Start 2014 - PlayIt.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*POF EYE concept has been further improved (created into a whole new system):








*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Wolfhound

post more pictures,need more info


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhound said:


> post more pictures,need more info



Ask dudes who are in Karachi..


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Mazrat Ke Sath 2 December 2014 - PlayIt.pk


----------



## AsianLion

EXCLUSIVE WEBSITE COVERING IDEAS 2014 Defence Exhibition:

IDEAS 2014 Official Online Show Daily News - Coverage - ReportÂ -Â Army Recognition


----------



## Dil Pakistan

ghazaliy2k said:


> Link please



There is now separate thread running on PDF on this topic.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539806058374369280


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539806058374369280



This guy is a PDF member... @fawwaxs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ClassBunker

Scene on ha


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *POF EYE concept has been further improved (created into a whole new system):
> 
> View attachment 159987
> View attachment 159988
> *




Yara it's not improved., It evolved into what it was conceived to be. IIRC, In IDEAS 2008, then POF chief clearly mentioned a WiFi sensor embedded in to EYE transmitting video back to command center and a screen attached to the back of person carrying POF eye so others team members can see what's happening



> *POF Eye Overview:*
> 
> The name given to Pakistani version of Corner Shot Gun is POF eye , with POF short for Pakistan Ordnance Factories. This product first came to limelight in late 2008 during the IDEAS 2008 in Karachi. Chairman POF Board Lt Gen Syed Sabahat Husain told the visiting delegates at IDEAS 2008 that this new product of POF may meet the requirement of law enforcing agencies in order to curb the terrorist activities. The live demonstration of this gun was also shown to the delegates.
> 
> 
> 
> *Design & Features:*
> 
> According to one of the designers, Ashfaq Ahmad, the overall designing and finalizing of this gun took 6 months. It has a few variations which can be summed up as follows:
> 
> 
> It can be mounted with standard 9mm semi-automatic pistol, sub-machine gun or grenade launcher.
> 
> 
> It includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points.
> 
> 
> The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor.
> 
> 
> Its head can turn 75 degrees

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

MADE IN PAKISTAN GUNS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> Today at IDEAS 2014, Pakistan's, Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt NI(M) has said Nigeria and South Africa are taking interest in Pakistani JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft, while Pakistan's training aircraft Mushaq is being used by Saudi Arab, Amman, Qatar.*
> View attachment 159970
> 
> 
> *NORINCO chooses IDEAS 2014 for unveiling the SM4 self-propelled mortar
> China North Industries Corporation, also known as NORINCO, has chosen IDEAS 2014 exhibition, which is held from 1st to 4th of December in Karachi, Pakistan, to extend its range of military vehicles by unveiling the SM4 120mm self-propelled mortar.*



what a ugly paint job on JF


----------



## Bilal.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This guy is a PDF member... @fawwaxs



Any idea which version of MI-35 this is?


----------



## AsianLion

MADE IN PAKISTAN GUNS:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal. said:


> Any idea which version of MI-35 this is?



I think MI-35"M"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Thorough Pro said:


> why the **** do we have to compare with india which lags behind us in this field, if we have to compare with anybody to get inspiration, we should compare with and look forward to advanced nations, specially China, who has made excellent progress in this field.


Do not talk about things you have no idea about and do not drag my country into this thread. Its about IDEAS'14 and lets keep it that way.


----------



## dexter

SipahSalar said:


> Im sure the armed forces will be happy not to set up these blockades etc if so many of our people weren't bloody terrorists.




Ok fine, then block all the roads,highways and motoways all over the country then im sure there will be no terrorist activities in our country.


----------



## SipahSalar

dexter said:


> Ok fine, then block all the roads,highways and motoways all over the country then im sure there will be no terrorist activities in our country.



Well we dont have a magic wand that we can use and say "Ok all terrorists step in this line and all normal civilians move to that line"


----------



## Desert Fox

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Norinco SH-1 155mm howitzer at IDEAS 2014*_
> View attachment 159788
> View attachment 159789


So is it official that Pakistan produces these in house with ToT?? @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus etc??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> So is it official that Pakistan produces these in house with ToT?? @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus etc??



No.. these were exhibited by Norinco... and were tested by Pak (no order confirmation)... the ones you are talkin about are Panter howitzers - Turkiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*IDEAS 2014: First agreement signed between Pakistani, Turkish companies*
First agreement of ongoing IDEAS 2014 defence exhibition in Pakistan signed between the national and a Turkish company.
As defence exhibition continued in Karachi’s expo center, Pakistani government state own company Heavy Industry Taxila and Norus Company of Turkey signed an agreement that will enhance the Pakistani company capacity to build vehicles which could not be affected by bullets and low intensity bombs.
*The Turkish company will provide B armed technology to the Pakistani company that will make seven vehicles which will unharmed from bullets and low intensity bombs.*
At the moment Pakistani company has technology to make such vehicles six in numbers.


IDEAS 2014: First agreement signed between Pakistani, Turkish company | The News Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Saifullah Sani said:


> *IDEAS 2014: First agreement signed between Pakistani, Turkish companies*
> First agreement of ongoing IDEAS 2014 defence exhibition in Pakistan signed between the national and a Turkish company.
> As defence exhibition continued in Karachi’s expo center, Pakistani government state own company Heavy Industry Taxila and Norus Company of Turkey signed an agreement that will enhance the Pakistani company capacity to build vehicles which could not be affected by bullets and low intensity bombs.
> *The Turkish company will provide B armed technology to the Pakistani company that will make seven vehicles which will unharmed from bullets and low intensity bombs.*
> At the moment Pakistani company has technology to make such vehicles six in numbers.
> 
> 
> IDEAS 2014: First agreement signed between Pakistani, Turkish company | The News Tribe



Dumb journalists... i bet he meant B-7 protection level... which we already produce...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No.. these were exhibited by Norinco... and were tested by Pak (no order confirmation)... the ones you are talkin about are Panter howitzers - Turkiye.


According to several websites we already have around 100 SH-1 with us


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> According to several websites we already have around 100 SH-1 with us


andi havent seen one ... and my father is from arty.,,and i was there when the first panter was sent for trials in 07-08... and seen regiments equipped with A-100s... etc etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

So literally *no* new product revealed till now?

No Al Khalid-II (or Al Khalid-1), No JF-17 Thunder Block II, and No new Pakistan-made sniper rifle.

Whats the point of IDEAS then?

@DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Hyperion @Oscar 

Our military babus are disappointing us again and again and again for past couple of years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUz said:


> So literally *no* new product revealed till now?
> 
> No Al Khalid-II (or Al Khalid-1), No JF-17 Thunder Block II, and No new Pakistan-made sniper rifle.
> 
> Whats the point of IDEAS then?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Hyperion @Oscar
> 
> Our military babus are disappointing us again and again and again for past couple of years now.



Lets waits for the pics... HIT will reveal atleast 1 more vehicle - the Textron JV...


----------



## jarves

=


AUz said:


> So literally *no* new product revealed till now?
> 
> No Al Khalid-II (or Al Khalid-1), No JF-17 Thunder Block II, and No new Pakistan-made sniper rifle.
> 
> Whats the point of IDEAS then?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Hyperion @Oscar
> 
> Our military babus are disappointing us again and again and again for past couple of years now.


Alkhalid 1 will be revealed with new engine and new sensors next year according to the inside sources of Pakistani members.No official conformation yet i think.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jarves said:


> =
> 
> Alkhalid 1 will be revealed with new engine and new sensors next year according to the inside sources of Pakistani members.No official conformation yet i think.



It is official...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shaheenmissile said:


> Can you have a look at the pics and see if its a new beast or same old? I am not into tanks so i cant tell. But visually it looks much low down and turret looks bigger than old Al-Khalid.
> Cannot post pics as don't know the new procedure,so here is the link. If you can post pics,be my guest.
> Tank Al-Khalid 1 with better... - Pakistan Affairs | Facebook



Its the old AK with upgrades.... AK-II is yet to be revealed..


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its the old AK with upgrades.... AK-II is yet to be revealed..


No huge difference between AK and Ak 1 only sensors and communication equipment is modified.


----------



## shaheenmissile

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its the old AK with upgrades.... AK-II is yet to be revealed..



Dont the turret look different?


----------



## shaheenmissile

engineer saad said:


> No huge difference between AK and Ak 1 only sensors and communication equipment is modified.


To me the tracks look wider.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dumb journalists... i bet he meant B-7 protection level... which we already produce...


But some contract is signed if not B-7 than what is contract signed for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

engineer saad said:


> No huge difference between AK and Ak 1 only sensors and communication equipment is modified.


AK 1 will be really different mate the features @skybolt posted are not of AK-1


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## WaLeEdK2

AsianUnion said:


>



It's all about the money. It's going to take a long time for all our units to be modernized.


----------



## Rafi

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It's all about the money. It's going to take a long time for all our units to be modernized.



It's constant, but for a force of over half a million and including para-military's we are talking over a million personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Rafi said:


> It's constant, but for a force of over half a million and including para-military's we are talking over a million personnel.



No no - No no....

We caught ya..!!! Boggy boggy buuuuh...

$500 million corruption in PAF...Imagine spent on upgradation.

$500 million/1 million security forces personnel = $500 = Rs 50,800 today's exchange rate...

That money could have been spent on better shoes if nothing else....

Now multiply that with the most corrupt institution of Pakistan....Pak Army!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

saad445566 said:


> No no - No no....
> 
> We caught ya..!!! Boggy boggy buuuuh...
> 
> $500 million corruption in PAF...Imagine spent on upgradation.
> 
> $500 million/1 million $500 = Rs 50,800 today's exchange rate...
> 
> That money could have spent on better shoes if nothing else....
> 
> Now multiply that with the most corrupt institution of Pakistan....Pak Army!



You've got problems dude - get well soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Rafi said:


> You've got problems dude - get well soon.



I am a raider. A virgini** taker. I am a Thai Babe..

_I come at night and rob jernails and kinks and queens of their stolen riches! _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

saad445566 said:


> I am a raider. A virgini** taker. I am a Thai Babe..
> 
> _I come at night and rob jernails and kinks and queens of their stolen riches! _



ladyboy, this is not the thread for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

saad445566 said:


> No no - No no....
> 
> We caught ya..!!! Boggy boggy buuuuh...
> 
> $500 million corruption in PAF...Imagine spent on upgradation.
> 
> $500 million/1 million = $500 = Rs 50,800 today's exchange rate...
> 
> That money could have been spent on better shoes if nothing else....
> 
> Now multiply that with the most corrupt institution of Pakistan....Pak Army!


What else to expect from PML N puppets and if there had been this level corruption a million size Armed Forces could never have been managed


----------



## Rafi

Zarvan said:


> What else to expect from PML N puppets and if there had been this level corruption a million size Armed Forces could never have been managed



Ignore him bro, let's not ruin this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

8th IDEAS 2014 Defence Exhibition :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: IDEAS 2014: Photographic Recap from Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

why pakistan is not inviting any foreign *aerobatics display team* 
like
TUAF Solo Turk
PLAAF August 1st
or 
Russian Knights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Muhammad Omar said:


> This one is UQAB
> 
> View attachment 159671



What is cost of it? I know Pak Armouring is making it but what is the engine? Is it 7000 C.C? Diesel.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> Today at IDEAS 2014, Pakistan's, Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt NI(M) has said Nigeria and South Africa are taking interest in Pakistani JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft, while Pakistan's training aircraft Mushaq is being used by Saudi Arab, Amman, Qatar.*
> View attachment 159970
> 
> 
> *NORINCO chooses IDEAS 2014 for unveiling the SM4 self-propelled mortar
> China North Industries Corporation, also known as NORINCO, has chosen IDEAS 2014 exhibition, which is held from 1st to 4th of December in Karachi, Pakistan, to extend its range of military vehicles by unveiling the SM4 120mm self-propelled mortar.*



Its nice to see that South Africa is also looking towards JF-17s. I wish we could offer License production to our North African brothers for JF-17s and K-8s.


----------



## janu.bravo

how can i upload pics of IDEAS exhib? i don't have rights to upload.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zarvan said:


> AK 1 will be really different mate the features @skybolt posted are not of AK-1


Sir different yes, but not remarkable difference. Actually same design with better communication equipment and sensors.


----------



## Zarvan

engineer saad said:


> Sir different yes, but not remarkable difference. Actually same design with better communication equipment and sensors.


Engine will be different Gun will be different and another 4 to 6 major changes these are lot of changes


----------



## Wolfhound

Zarvan said:


> Engine will be different Gun will be different and another 4 to 6 major changes these are lot of changes


is varta already in service? and are we getting any hard kill system for al khalid?


----------



## Fazaian

Zarvan said:


> Is Thunderbolt Pakistani Gun ?


Nope . it is made by steel core designs.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zarvan said:


> Engine will be different Gun will be different and another 4 to 6 major changes these are lot of changes


Sir the barrel and guns are same the feature added is "integrated battle management system"


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus Have POF shown that Marksman rifle which you posted about few days ago ?



engineer saad said:


> Sir the barrel and guns are same the feature added is "integrated battle management system"


They are different the features which @skybolt posted are not of Al-Khalid 1 in Al-Khalid 1 both engine and gun will be different


----------



## rockstar08

@skybolt one of my friend visit the ideas yesterday with a pass ...he told me that he has some relatives in army who give him ... but he told me that on fourth day they only open for Civilians , but only families allowed 

is that true ?


----------



## Hyperion

Bera ghark. Tu to poora ka poora pagal hai! 



saad445566 said:


> I am a raider. A virgini** taker. I am a Thai Babe..
> 
> _I come at night and rob jernails and kinks and queens of their stolen riches! _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Danish saleem

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 159219



Why we not placed Jf-17 Block II here?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

XYON said:


> Please name a few contracts or MoU's or LOI's that have been signed at any IDEAS until to date confirming export of Pakistan produced military hardware?



2006 IDEAS Expo was by far one of the most succesful ones, maybe THE most succesful. MOUs have been signed for joint production of ammunition. Its not even always about exports. For example it was at a defence expo (IDEF, not IDEAS) where POF signed a deal with Swiss co-produce Oerlikon 35mm ammo. These arent just photo opps sessions, this is business. IDEAS is a platform to market the products and its worked very well and brought results - which can be seen.





> 85% stalls at IDEAS are of companies with sustaining large contracts, 10% are from the Government of Pakistan 3% are local vendors and 2% are first time foreign companies new to IDEAS.



not sure where you got these numbers from, but frankly - i dont see this as un-usual



> You do not spread exports by setting a bazaar in your own country. You spread exports by going to the doorstep of the potential customers themselves (attending other defense exhibitions worldwide)



Its cheaper to do something like a tank demo and walk-around AT HOME. Do you know how expensive it would be to set up trials and firing demos overseas? Takes time, a lot of resources and manpower and legalities/formalities to get that done! 

Defence Attaches and Services Attaches and other staff at our embassies are the ones already at the doorsteps in those countries, its part of their job and DEPO job to help promote these products and promote arms exports...more so DEPO actually




> Unfortunately IDEAS is now redundant particularly with the advent of internet and open communications wordwide



disagree...if that were the case, why do other developing and developed countries host such expos


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> @skybolt Pls take some photos of the much hyped sniper rifle.


yea that will be good



SBD-3 said:


> WTF is this???


when you quote urdu post then take few minutes and give a 2 or 3 line summary in English
its good for forum and improves the quality of your posts



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably the one most of us already know about:
> View attachment 158156
> View attachment 158157
> 
> 
> Detailed pics of new POF guns!!


cant be that .. are you sure? its an old PSR90 rifle already existing in POF with new rail
report claims something new


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Uqab and Mohafiz III:
> 
> View attachment 159674


BC teen daba!

Lanat.


----------



## SQ8

Hyperion said:


> Bera ghark. Tu to poora ka poora pagal hai!



The contradiction in self identities is astounding in itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

genmirajborgza786 said:


> is it me , _or_ did I just see a "jet engine" ?
> 
> @Oscar @Manticore @The Deterrent @Chak Bamu @MastanKhan
> @Arsalan
> 
> please give some insight, in to what in the video looked to me, like a jet engine in early stage



It seems like a chopper engine to me may be of Mi-17 or something.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Irfan Baloch said:


> cant be that .. are you sure? its an old PSR90 rifle already existing in POF with new rail
> report claims something new


Yeah! fire & forget capability!


----------



## Dazzler

@skybolt 

please upload photos in a timely manner this time around. I remember 
you uploaded most photos quite late in last IDEAS.

thanks



RAMPAGE said:


> BC teen daba!
> 
> Lanat.



you were arranging passes for me right? Where is it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

XYON said:


> LATEST UPDATE - Many professionals and businessmen stuck outside the exhibition entrance for the last one hour as the registration system is down and quite a few who are posting from outside are complaining of total mismanagement at the entry. I have been to many defense exhibitions around the world and this is precisely one of the reasons I now avoid IDEAS. It is still utterly chaos for the professionals who matter and come from far away places to attend. Simply pathetic management despite now many years of this show in Karachi


Well none of the other defence exhibitions are held in such security conditions so even conducting these exhibition in our chaotic environment is itself a big achievement.
Rest is dost maal bunana hai business men nay tau dodh dainay walai bhains ki thori si latain tau khana perain gi .


----------



## RAMPAGE

Dazzler said:


> you were arranging passes for me right? Where is it??


You were to be my guide remember? khud nahi gia aap ko kia lejata waisai acha hi kia.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Danish saleem said:


> Why we not placed Jf-17 Block II here?



Because Block II didn't rolled out yet.. 5 JF's will will roll out this month later...


----------



## Dazzler

RAMPAGE said:


> You were to be my guide remember? khud nahi gia aap ko kia lejata waisai acha hi kia.



just a simple thing, dont do commitments you cant fulfill.


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Echo_419 said:


> I thought you live in Karachi
> Can't you go & click some pics for us


Chal jasoos kahin ka .
Echo its not for general public I think we can go their by tomorrow but I don,t know whether its allowed to have pictures or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Is anyone buying the much hyped Azb POF EYE?


----------



## shaheenmissile

A.Rafay said:


> Is anyone buying the much hyped Azb POF EYE?


I tried,but they refused.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 258963147harry

gr8 video need more excellent job


----------



## Arsalan

RAMPAGE said:


> BC teen daba!
> 
> Lanat.



*Nurol technology to provide B7 level protection to Mohafız III*
Nurol Technology and Pakistan State Company Heavy Industries Taxila have signed an agreement on light armoured vehicle Mohafız III (Guardian III) Nurol Technologies will provide B7 level protection that blocks G3 armour piercing bullet. Company has previously agreed on the production of 12 prototypes and two of them have already passed tests. This signature gives path to future cooperation on the vehicle. No information was provided about the cost of armour but was stated that it is half price of what is on the market.
Nurol technology to provide B7 level protection to Mohafız III


----------



## Echo_419

princeiftikharmirza said:


> Chal jasoos kahin ka .
> Echo its not for general public I think we can go their by tomorrow but I don,t know whether its allowed to have pictures or not.



Mein kaha yeh cheeze karunga 
Mein toh seda saada Bal bache dar Aadmi hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Apparently AZB rifle is still a mystery. Not a single pic has been released so far of it


----------



## dexter

Tomorrow is the last day , are civilians allowed or not?
if allowed , how can i get through?
@skybolt @Horus


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Heavy mortar 120 mm (MO-120AM-50 M67 by PMTF (Pakistan Machine Tool Factory).
Recoilless rifle 106 mm by PMTF (Pakistan Machine Tool Factory).
40mm RPG-7, produced by PMTF (Pakistan Machine Tool Factory).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak-Arain

FALCON UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle PAK Armoring IDEAS 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> POF revealed AZB sniper RIfle
> 
> Scope can see at the range of 5000 meters
> bullet can travel at 4000 meters and
> pin Point accurate at 800 meters


where is the Picture??


----------



## EagleEyes

Try this video for POF AZB sniper rifle





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152636443697663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Effective effective range 800 mm -1 km... 308 ammo!.. Powerful sight .. AZAB:


----------



## hulkk

skybolt said:


> from 9:30 Am to 5:00 PM
> kinldy bring *Original CNIC*


Will I be allowed in with my government college card, sir?


----------



## Dazzler

hulkk said:


> Will I be allowed in with my government college card, sir?



unlikely


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Echo_419 said:


> Mein kaha yeh cheeze karunga
> Mein toh seda saada Bal bache dar Aadmi hu


Jani baal buchon ka pait bhi tau palna hai


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Hyperion said:


> Bera ghark. Tu to poora ka poora pagal hai!



_Sain, kitna paghal?_


----------



## Valkyrie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Effective effective range 800 mm -1 km... 308 ammo!.. Powerful sight .. AZAB:
> View attachment 160306
> View attachment 160307
> View attachment 160308
> View attachment 160309
> View attachment 160310


The news channel's tagline says it's range is 4km. Is it false advertisement, inaccurate reporting or a massive technological breakthrough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Sulman Badshah said:


> Heavy mortar 120 mm (MO-120AM-50 M67 by PMTF (Pakistan Machine Tool Factory).
> Recoilless rifle 106 mm by PMTF (Pakistan Machine Tool Factory).
> 40mm RPG-7, produced by PMTF (Pakistan Machine Tool Factory).
> View attachment 160275
> View attachment 160276
> View attachment 160277



inside the barrel full of rust they should bring it after cleaning at defense show .

can any one summarize what Pakistan made weapons are being shown in the show thanks in advance .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Valkyrie said:


> The news channel's tagline says it's range is 4km. Is it false advertisement, inaccurate reporting or a massive technological breakthrough?



In talking about "effective" range which is between 800-1000..


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan to manufacture war ships with assistance of Turkey: Naval Chief

Admiral Zakaullah says Pak Navy has displayed a number of indigenous products at 'IDEAS 2014'.
radio
Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Zakaullah has said that Pakistan will manufacture war ships with the assistance of Turkey.
He said this while talking to media in Karachi on Wednesday.
The Naval Chief said during the defence exhibition, "Ideas 2014," delegates of other countries have shown great interest in defence production of Pakistan.
He said Pakistan Navy has displayed a number of indigenous products at exhibition.

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

monitor said:


> inside the barrel full of rust they should bring it after cleaning at defense show .
> 
> can any one summarize what Pakistan made weapons are being shown in the show thanks in advance .


agree with you .... some lazy people are in bureaucracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

4km range for a DMR, hahaha our media has finally lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> 4km range for a DMR, hahaha our media has finally lost it.



.308 is accurate till 1000m.. And deadly accurate at 800m..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> .308 is accurate till 1000m.. And deadly accurate at 800m..



Only Lapua rounds with their supersonic muzzle velocity can be lethal at extended ranges of 2000+ meters. That too if the round is fired from a higher altitude down range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Horus said:


> Only Lapua rounds with their supersonic muzzle velocity can be lethal at extended ranges of 2000+ meters. That too if the round is fired from a higher altitude down range.



Hi,

I think it is still the 50 caliber that is used for 2000m + kill shots----. The .338 Lapua round is around 1400 - 1500 m. The .308 is still the rifle of choice for shots 800 - 1000 m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

WebMaster said:


> Try this video for POF AZB sniper rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152636443697663



Hi,

What a pathetic description of a sniper rifle by the media and the person describing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 160442



@Oscar 

The extreme left 'Remove before flight' red ribbon in the picture, above the DSI, what is that opening? Air speed sensor??


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540013841841926144


----------



## rockstar08

where is Armed Drones ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AsianUnion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540013841841926144



Used by AZ.


----------



## RAMPAGE

We have thousands of M113 apcs. why not upgrade them?

Turkish AVC-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> We have thousands of M113 apcs. why not upgrade them?
> 
> Turkish AVC-15



Could revive this project:




*PIFV =Pakistan Infantry Fighting Vehicle


Identical as fk!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Could revive this project:
> View attachment 160498
> 
> *PIFV =Pakistan Infantry Fighting Vehicle
> 
> 
> Identical as fk!*




Details?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Details?



None... i found this pic.. couple of years back.. cant remember where... but i guess this project was shelved or frozen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> None... i found this pic.. couple of years back.. cant remember where... but i guess this project was shelved or frozen..


Lanat pari hai hamari defence industry par.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Lanat pari hai hamari defence industry par.



Although one could see some unit/formation signs on that thing... i wonder if some might be in service?


P.S when i was in Gujranwala.( a couple of months back) a mechanised unit near by house had similiar system (tracked with 40mm gun) parked at their M.T... Never understood what those were...



RAMPAGE said:


> Lanat pari hai hamari defence industry par.



Apart from this we could modify our old APCs into SP mortar carriers... but hey our defence industries are run by superior beings ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Not necessarily from higher altitude. A modified Lapua cartridge (payload profile and weight has to be altered - along with the charge), an extended barrel and proper use of a ballistic calculator, you can actually exceed the 2000 meters limit , even at sea level. Whatever the case, in sniping it's always good to shoot in hot weather! 



Horus said:


> Only Lapua rounds with their supersonic muzzle velocity can be lethal at extended ranges of 2000+ meters. That too if the round is fired from a higher altitude down range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

@DESERT FIGHTER 

Still no baktar shikan with MMW or IIR guidance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well what we need is a Private sector , involvement in the "Technology" enhancement area of the vehicle


----------



## Hyperion

Modded Lapua is quite effective at +2000m.......... 



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it is still the 50 caliber that is used for 2000m + kill shots----. The .338 Lapua round is around 1400 - 1500 m. The .308 is still the rifle of choice for shots 800 - 1000 m.


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Modded Lapua is quite effective at +2000m..........



I wonder if it is the case with a cold bore shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

rockstar08 said:


> where is Armed Drones ??


Probably still under wraps. Presenting an armed drone is political suicide in Pakistan, the public would turn against you very quickly. It's like going to Japan and talking about Japan gaining nuclear weapons, you'd get your *** physically beat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

it's not an air show.



nomi007 said:


> why pakistan is not inviting any foreign *aerobatics display team*
> like
> TUAF Solo Turk
> PLAAF August 1st
> or
> Russian Knights


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think Nigeria and South Africa both might place a good order of 50 JF-17s each???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

AsianUnion said:


>


Are they Turkish ?


----------



## Malik Usman

Golden Eagle 007 said:


> it's only best according to you but its scrap for rest of the world



Rest of the world don't surround just you.....................just come out from WELL and see there is a big Universe


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Zarvan said:


> Are they Turkish ?


group is basically from Canada 

but they do have production facility in Karachi


----------



## Dazzler

Donatello said:


> @Oscar
> 
> The extreme left 'Remove before flight' red ribbon in the picture, above the DSI, what is that opening? Air speed sensor??


cooling vent for APU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Sulman Badshah said:


> group is basically from Canada
> 
> but they do have production facility in Karachi


If they have production facility in Karachi than we should jointly produce things for our Police and Armed Forces these things are far better than those Toyota Hilux our Police and Rangers and even Army use

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## MastanKhan

Hyperion said:


> Modded Lapua is quite effective at +2000m..........



" Non-C.I.P. conforming British military issue overpressure .338 Lapua Magnum cartridges with a 91.4 mm (3.60 in) overall length, loaded with 16.2-gram (250 gr) LockBase B408 very-low-drag bullets were used in November 2009 by British sniper Corporal of Horse (CoH) Craig Harrison to establish a new record for the longest confirmed sniper kill in combat, at a range of 2,475 m (2,707 yd) ".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Lala.......... well, never thought about it.............. hmmm.......... an interesting question though......... if I had to make an educated guess, at that range, if the barrel is relatively new (assume less than, lets say 1000 shots), there will be minimum deviation....... however, if the barrel is a bit old, then, the guy must consult his data-book (historic record copy) for similar conditions......... it certainly does make a difference, as under hostile conditions, you just can't fire a few shots to get warmed up (as in normal gaming conditions)......

Conclusion: Keep a data-book handy...... and consult at least 10 reads under similar conditions, before making the shot. 





Horus said:


> I wonder if it is the case with a cold bore shot.



Exactly. Can be done. Any bullet, which is purpose built (a mod), has a technical name for it, they are called wildcats.

P.S. It's just my hobby, not a profession. Dad got me hooked as a kid with guns, and it got stuck with me! 



MastanKhan said:


> " Non-C.I.P. conforming British military issue overpressure .338 Lapua Magnum cartridges with a 91.4 mm (3.60 in) overall length, loaded with 16.2-gram (250 gr) LockBase B408 very-low-drag bullets were used in November 2009 by British sniper Corporal of Horse (CoH) Craig Harrison to establish a new record for the longest confirmed sniper kill in combat, at a range of 2,475 m (2,707 yd) ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistani media local channels covering IDEAS 2014, lol interesting way:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Pak showcases arms and ammunition at international defence exhibition, Science , Aninews


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Zarvan said:


> If they have production facility in Karachi than we should jointly produce things for our Police and Armed Forces these things are far better than those Toyota Hilux our Police and Rangers and even Army use


currently striet group facility only convert vehicles into bullet proof stuff ... these vehicles assembly line have not been put in place yet 
they imported 6 vehicles from canada to show .... and they have also plan to put assembly line in karachi


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## nomi007

Thorough Pro said:


> it's not an air show.


so what
its multipurpose show
and to attract foreign clients aerobatics team performance is a great idea


----------



## AsianLion

*The Al-Zarrar (T-59) Tank :










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

That Guy said:


> Probably still under wraps. Presenting an armed drone is political suicide in Pakistan, the public would turn against you very quickly. It's like going to Japan and talking about Japan gaining nuclear weapons, you'd get your *** physically beat.


This is double standards and childish approach. They showed buraq UAV couple of months ago. What exactly are they hiding that people don't know? Drone strikes happen under army's approval. Those who are against these are terrorists supporting mullahs, we shouldn't care about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A.Rafay said:


> Is anyone buying the much hyped Azb POF EYE?



its practical for a very specific use only.....close quarter combat during hostage/terrorist type situations and environments....not many people 'need' it per se. The newer version im pretty impressed by though - especially ability to provide live video feed (to 5 viewers) from the view-finder...


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>


How many men can Uqaab carry ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> How many men can Uqaab carry ?


8 fully equipped soldiers ..1 driver and 1 co driver:

PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014Â -Â Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 2006 IDEAS Expo was by far one of the most succesful ones, maybe THE most succesful. MOUs have been signed for joint production of ammunition. Its not even always about exports. For example it was at a defence expo (IDEF, not IDEAS) where POF signed a deal with Swiss co-produce Oerlikon 35mm ammo. These arent just photo opps sessions, this is business. IDEAS is a platform to market the products and its worked very well and brought results - which can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure where you got these numbers from, but frankly - i dont see this as un-usual
> 
> 
> 
> Its cheaper to do something like a tank demo and walk-around AT HOME. Do you know how expensive it would be to set up trials and firing demos overseas? Takes time, a lot of resources and manpower and legalities/formalities to get that done!
> 
> Defence Attaches and Services Attaches and other staff at our embassies are the ones already at the doorsteps in those countries, its part of their job and DEPO job to help promote these products and promote arms exports...more so DEPO actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disagree...if that were the case, why do other developing and developed countries host such expos



Oh Bhai Meray! MAJOR DEFENSE EXHIBITIONS around the world are gauged on the success scale for the number of announced agreements in Millions of US$!! Please do share for the sake of my ignorance on WHAT EXACT major success has IDEAS bought for the exports from or imports into Pakistan?

Secondly, all users test and try equipment in their home environment prior purchase and that includes demos etc. No one buys military equipment just because it looks shiny and new in an exhibition. 

I am aware of the jobs of the attaches and DEPO! Both are utterly useless when it comes to military sales or marketing thereof! DEPO is a comfort zone of career-ending officers and defense attache are good only for doing mailman stuff for there respective HQ's. 

IDEAS has lost its viability! Unless some drastic change is conceived by the organizers to attract genuine companies for display and also change the venue to perhaps to Islamabad, IDEAS will remain a waste of time unfortunately! Whether you agree or not!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

There is another B7 arnoured vehicle "Protector" showcased by HIT .. Apart from the Dragoon ASV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

That Guy said:


> Probably still under wraps. Presenting an armed drone is political suicide in Pakistan, the public would turn against you very quickly. It's like going to Japan and talking about Japan gaining nuclear weapons, you'd get your *** physically beat.



yeah that make sense ...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> How many men can Uqaab carry ?



Sufi Sb this is beghairati :





And than you remove those as always .. I have told you several times not to "thank" my posts.. Kuch tou sharam kejiye huzoor.


----------



## rockstar08

Ideas Khatam , Is saal bhi sapna hi reh gaya jane ka 

Bare be abroo ho ke apni Uni se hum niklay ..
Hasan Square pe roka jo police ne ...
Jaib se humari.. Paise bhi kum niklay ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstar08 said:


> Ideas Khatam , Is saal bhi sapna hi reh gaya jane ka
> 
> Bare be abroo ho ke apni Uni se hum niklay ..
> Hasan Square pe roka jo police ne ...
> Jaib se humari.. Paise bhi kum niklay ...


 same here


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sufi Sb this is beghairati :
> View attachment 160745
> 
> 
> And than you remove those as always .. I have told you several times not to "thank" my posts.. Kuch tou sharam kejiye huzoor.


O Mr Half of the time I am using app that is why you get the message that I thanked your post but don't see the sign. @al-Hasani also faced the same problem


----------



## XYON

A.Rafay said:


> Is anyone buying the much hyped Azb POF EYE?



This is a hyped-up, head tilting pistol shooter that POF has been developing for the last 5 years. It has a limited scope of field operation, it cannot sell in large numbers, having an IPAD with video feed and two large *** batteries in a ruck sack on the back is no rocket science, our own special forces have only recently placed an order for 50 units from POF at Rs. 500,000 each (damn that is expensive)!! No foreign orders have been placed at IDEAS 2014! In short, all that noise for nothing essentially!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XYON said:


> This is a hyped-up, head tilting pistol shooter that POF has been developing for the last 5 years. It has a limited scope of field operation, it cannot sell in large numbers, having an IPAD with video feed and two large *** batteries in a ruck sack on the back is no rocket science, our own special forces have only recently placed an order for 50 units from POF at Rs. 500,000 each (damn that is expensive)!! No foreign orders have been placed at IDEAS 2014! In short, all that noise for nothing essentially!



Aparently our SF has been using it since years...


----------



## Armstrong

Aur bhai @Icarus ko Bullet Proof Gariii wagheraa leiiii IDEAS seh to impress the ladies ?


----------



## ghazi52

.
.




.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

XYON said:


> This is a hyped-up, head tilting pistol shooter that POF has been developing for the last 5 years. It has a limited scope of field operation, it cannot sell in large numbers, having an IPAD with video feed and two large *** batteries in a ruck sack on the back is no rocket science, our own special forces have only recently placed an order for 50 units from POF at Rs. 500,000 each (damn that is expensive)!! No foreign orders have been placed at IDEAS 2014! In short, all that noise for nothing essentially!



It saves lives, I cannot count the number of people I have seen die at corners.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Wolfhound

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There is another B7 arnoured vehicle "Protector" showcased by HIT .. Apart from the Dragoon ASV.


can you show a picture of protector? and arent we making textron tapv?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 8 fully equipped soldiers ..1 driver and 1 co driver:
> 
> PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014Â -Â Army Recognition


is there any news relating to the manufacturing of this and possible replacement of our shitty 4 by 4s?


----------



## A.Rafay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There is another B7 arnoured vehicle "Protector" showcased by HIT .. Apart from the Dragoon ASV.


Protector is muhafiz! muhafiz is protector!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.Rafay said:


> Protector is muhafiz! muhafiz is protector!



Muhafiz is B6 .. Protector is B7 .. And there is a poster of Protector posted on previous pages...


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Muhafiz is B6 .. Protector is B7 .. And there is a poster of Protector posted on previous pages...


Kdr yaar?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Kdr yaar?





Wolfhound said:


> can you show a picture of protector? and arent we making textron tapv?
> 
> 
> is there any news relating to the manufacturing of this and possible replacement of our shitty 4 by 4s?






A.Rafay said:


> Protector is muhafiz! muhafiz is protector!











*?*


----------



## SQ8

XYON said:


> IDEAS has lost its viability! Unless some drastic change is conceived by the organizers to attract genuine companies for display and also change the venue to perhaps to Islamabad, IDEAS will remain a waste of time unfortunately! Whether you agree or not!



The issue has less to do with Islamabad and the capital and more to do with being able to get stuff into country easily. The port city offers the ease for the Chinese and Turks to bring in their stuff via ships in easily. 

Karachi is being raped by PPP.. but the exhibit might have had more success if the Russian visit had happened a bit earlier. 
Deals are not signed at various other exhibitions held around the world at larger scales than IDEAS which is still essentially a show aimed at foreign companies showing off their tech to Pakistan and smaller states for purchase and Pakistan showing off its wares. It is NOT a big show as such if we really look into it today as compared to say IDEAS 2004 or 2006(Most successful). But there are reasons for that, back in 2006 Pakistan was the darling of the US with cooperation heading to an all time high and more importantly for 2004.. there were funds. Still, ideas is one of few shows in the region where countries normally considered Pariahs can still come and shop for arms(Nigeria, Sudan, Burma) with a little more discretion since those in the Arab states are more "western" now. 


But to think that IDEAS will ever reach the level of some of the major air shows.. is ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

WebMaster said:


> Try this video for POF AZB sniper rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152636443697663


thanks webby looks like PSR 90 with a new front rail.
re video

horrid commentary, horrid editing .. the pointless breaking news flash and subtitles keep blocking the gun and it was only shown for 5 or 10 seconds. the close up was once again blocked by text animation. 

the reporter was just like any Pakistani reporter but the chief executive of POF can use some training in public speaking skills.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Effective effective range 800 mm -1 km... 308 ammo!.. Powerful sight .. AZAB:
> View attachment 160306
> View attachment 160307
> View attachment 160308
> View attachment 160309
> View attachment 160310


as I said the animation from the news channel pretty much covered the gun image.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 8 fully equipped soldiers ..1 driver and 1 co driver:
> 
> PAK Armoring showcases its new UQAAB multi-purpose armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014Â -Â Army Recognition



affirmative....its build on the same Chassis as the long body Escalade by General Motors it appears.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> affirmative....its build on the same Chassis as the long body Escalade by General Motors it appears.



Or a Land Cruiser..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

XYON said:


> Oh Bhai Meray! MAJOR DEFENSE EXHIBITIONS around the world are gauged on the success scale for the number of announced agreements in Millions of US$!! Please do share for the sake of my ignorance on WHAT EXACT major success has IDEAS bought for the exports from or imports into Pakistan?
> 
> Secondly, all users test and try equipment in their home environment prior purchase and that includes demos etc. No one buys military equipment just because it looks shiny and new in an exhibition.
> 
> I am aware of the jobs of the attaches and DEPO! Both are utterly useless when it comes to military sales or marketing thereof! DEPO is a comfort zone of career-ending officers and defense attache are good only for doing mailman stuff for there respective HQ's.
> 
> IDEAS has lost its viability! Unless some drastic change is conceived by the organizers to attract genuine companies for display and also change the venue to perhaps to Islamabad, IDEAS will remain a waste of time unfortunately! Whether you agree or not!



we could always do a better job but dont overlook what was previously stated...political interventions and politics can sometimes be the main hindrance towards arms sales - especially a country like Pakistan which has its fair share of ill-wishers or those who dont want to see our arms sector flourish given our cost advantages

by the way you should learn about how much we made in arms sales of Sri Lanka alone - when they were fighting tamil rebels (LTTE) a few years back



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Or a Land Cruiser..



i thought it looked like an FJ Cruiser chassis but the wheelbase is longer than that or a Land Cruiser....its quite a large vehicle



Irfan Baloch said:


> the reporter was just like any Pakistani reporter but the chief executive of POF can use some training in public speaking skills.
> .



You arent the only one shaking your head. Public speaking skills for these officials, marketing and marketing materials is something we REALLY need to work on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we could always do a better job but dont overlook what was previously stated...political interventions and politics can sometimes be the main hindrance towards arms sales - especially a country like Pakistan which has its fair share of ill-wishers or those who dont want to see our arms sector flourish given our cost advantages
> 
> by the way you should learn about how much we made in arms sales of Sri Lanka alone - when they were fighting tamil rebels (LTTE) a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it looked like an FJ Cruiser chassis but the wheelbase is longer than that or a Land Cruiser....its quite a large vehicle



Just this year we sold 20 Mushaks for over $164 million $ (package included training and spares)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Or a Land Cruiser..



their previous model PAK LAV was based on Land Rover 110 D chassis.
This one to me looks more like a lexus or toyota based chassis, could be wrong though..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

razgriz19 said:


> their previous model PAK LAV was based on Land Rover 110 D chassis.
> This one to me looks more like a lexus or toyota based chassis, could be wrong though..



Produced by the same company... it is probably a LC or Lexus...


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> The issue has less to do with Islamabad and the capital and more to do with being able to get stuff into country easily. The port city offers the ease for the Chinese and Turks to bring in their stuff via ships in easily.
> 
> Karachi is being raped by PPP.. but the exhibit might have had more success if the Russian visit had happened a bit earlier.
> Deals are not signed at various other exhibitions held around the world at larger scales than IDEAS which is still essentially a show aimed at foreign companies showing off their tech to Pakistan and smaller states for purchase and Pakistan showing off its wares. It is NOT a big show as such if we really look into it today as compared to say IDEAS 2004 or 2006(Most successful). But there are reasons for that, back in 2006 Pakistan was the darling of the US with cooperation heading to an all time high and more importantly for 2004.. there were funds. Still, ideas is one of few shows in the region where countries normally considered Pariahs can still come and shop for arms(Nigeria, Sudan, Burma) with a little more discretion since those in the Arab states are more "western" now.
> 
> 
> But to think that IDEAS will ever reach the level of some of the major air shows.. is ridiculous.



Of course, comparison with Farnborough, Paris and Berlin air shows is not possible. After all, they started the whole concept, but that came through a natural progress......Europe then was the heart of aviation industry in the world....and the shows were a great place for the local firms to show off their tech. I did meet some quite old but friendly Brits at the 2012 FIA, and according to them the 1970s and 80s was the best......British Aerospace...Hawker Siddley and always the suspense of some tech coming from the other side of the iron curtain.

Take a look at the 'fake' Dubai airshow......and the joke FIFA world cup. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Men in Green

Army Chief at Ideas 2014


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just this year we sold 20 Mushaks for over $164 million $ (package included training and spares)...



which of course begs the reminder - DEPO obviously played a role in helping the Iraqi military rebuild and induct assets like APCs - which to this day they are using (hopefully those ISIS ****-heads havent seized any)



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Produced by the same company... it is probably a LC or Lexus...



Lexus (LX model) is the LC equivalent. Based on the LC chassis. Lexus is the flagship/luxury brand of Toyota as you know.

My view is that its based on the newer GMC chassis, not Toyota. That is re-confirmed by the fact that next to the vehicle on display there's a company poster with a picture of the Escalade on display. When I say chassis I literally mean chassis - not cosmetic things on the outside like grill or front end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

So....what is this?


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Saifullah Sani said:


>


Is this Army Guy in Beard explaining to General Raheel a General ?


----------



## Zarvan

@skybolt Did you attended last day and if yes post pictures


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Zarvan said:


> Is this Army Guy in Beard explaining to General Raheel a General ?





Saifullah Sani said:


>


----------



## XYON

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we could always do a better job but dont overlook what was previously stated...political interventions and politics can sometimes be the main hindrance towards arms sales - especially a country like Pakistan which has its fair share of ill-wishers or those who dont want to see our arms sector flourish given our cost advantages
> 
> _*by the way you should learn about how much we made in arms sales of Sri Lanka alone - when they were fighting tamil rebels (LTTE) a few years back*_
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it looked like an FJ Cruiser chassis but the wheelbase is longer than that or a Land Cruiser....its quite a large vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> You arent the only one shaking your head. Public speaking skills for these officials, marketing and marketing materials is something we REALLY need to work on



IDEAS had nothing to do with our weapon sales/ assistance/ training etc to Sri Lanka against Tamils as that was going on from late 90s! That was a direct deal with the GHQ and Sri Lanka Army and was kept very confidential/ secret at the time!



Zarvan said:


> Is this Army Guy in Beard explaining to General Raheel a General ?



This FATMAN (pun unintended) is Chairman POF!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just this year we sold 20 Mushaks for over $164 million $ (package included training and spares)...



Again IDEAS Exhibition had nothing to do with Mushak Sales!! It was a direct contract signature by Air HQ with the respective foreign Government. 

So my question remains; EXACTLY HOW MANY AND OF WHAT VALUE CONTRACTS OR MOU's HAVE BEEN SIGNED AT THE IDEAS EXHIBITION SO FAR WITH FOREIGN GOVERNMENTS? Answer seems to obviously NONE!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XYON said:


> IDEAS had nothing to do with our weapon sales/ assistance/ training etc to Sri Lanka against Tamils as that was going on from late 90s! That was a direct deal with the GHQ and Sri Lanka Army and was kept very confidential/ secret at the time!
> 
> 
> 
> This FATMAN (pun unintended) is Chairman POF!
> 
> 
> 
> Again IDEAS Exhibition had nothing to do with Mushak Sales!! It was a direct contract signature by Air HQ with the respective foreign Government.
> 
> So my question remains; EXACTLY HOW MANY AND OF WHAT VALUE CONTRACTS OR MOU's HAVE BEEN SIGNED AT THE IDEAS EXHIBITION SO FAR WITH FOREIGN GOVERNMENTS? Answer seems to obviously NONE!



Thank you for quoting my post ... without thinking or comprehending that it was not directed towards you ... nor did i try to somehow convey that it happened due to Ideas...


----------



## XYON

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thank you for quoting my post ... without thinking or comprehending that it was not directed towards you ... nor did i try to somehow convey that it happened due to Ideas...



My post is not directed to you but mentioning the Mushak sale in an IDEAS thread may have given the impression otherwise!


----------



## AsianLion

Part II:


----------



## black-hawk_101

What is the estimated cost of UQAB vehicle???


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> @skybolt Where are pictures ?


im Here now...
Just came back from Expo... Army movement has been started... so hard to see everything going back...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> im Here now...
> Just came back from Expo... Army movement has been started... so hard to see everything going back...



So on pics?


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So on pics?


yaar Uploading azab hoo rahi hai ...
i hate this ....
i cant upload 500 pics in this annoying uploading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> yaar Uploading azab hoo rahi hai ...
> i hate this ....
> i cant upload 500 pics in this annoying uploading



Watermark your pic... and use Imgur?


----------



## skybolt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Watermark your pic... and use Imgur?


yaar water marking ka time nahi hai ...

Its okay



skybolt said:


> yaar water marking ka time nahi hai ...
> 
> Its okay


koi software hai kia ?
jo ye kaam 10 min main kar day ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shaheenmissile

Zip ker kay torrent bana dou.


----------



## Orakzai

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> affirmative....its build on the same Chassis as the long body Escalade by General Motors it appears.


The guy in the video said its built on TOYOTA TUNDRA chassis I still remember it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

orakzai4u said:


> The guy in the video said its built on TOYOTA TUNDRA chassis I still remember it.


I remember seeing the toyota logo on the steering in one of the TV programs covering this vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orakzai

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> I remember seeing the toyota logo on the steering in one of the TV programs covering this vehicle.






at 1:39 he says the vehicle is being developed on TOYOTA TUNDRA chassis.


----------



## Viking 63

Man so far this IDEAS 2014 looks pretty lame duck I don't see anything to really jump in joy, It should be name NO-IDEAS 2014. What a waste of time and severe inconvenience to the Citizens of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> yaar water marking ka time nahi hai ...
> 
> Its okay
> 
> 
> koi software hai kia ?
> jo ye kaam 10 min main kar day ...


Use some other thing or share them on Facebook with @Horus or @WebMaster


----------



## Viper0011.

Viking 63 said:


> Man so far this IDEAS 2014 looks pretty lame duck I don't see anything to really jump in joy, It should be name NO-IDEAS 2014. What a waste of time and severe inconvenience to the Citizens of Karachi.



Believe it or not, the IDEAS was in an article today on Wall street Journal. That's pretty impressive. I don't think I've seen anything else outside of US, Paris or Dubai airshow on there. It had a pretty detailed article about Pakistan's security needs, a few things about its one of the largest Army and about the new weapons being shown in IDEAS from Pakistan, Turkey, Russia and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

orangzaib said:


> Believe it or not, the IDEAS was in an article today on Wall street Journal. That's pretty impressive. I don't think I've seen anything else outside of US, Paris or Dubai airshow on there. It had a pretty detailed article about Pakistan's security needs, a few things about its one of the largest Army and about the new weapons being shown in IDEAS from Pakistan, Turkey, Russia and China.


any link?


----------



## Viper0011.

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> any link?



You better believe I don't just post something for the fun of posting. Everything I post will have true, unbiased facts like this one. However, there is another article in the regular version of WSJ and its much longer in length.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/paki...-demand-is-booming-amid-insecurity-1417774357

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So far the event was disappointment for me as well no big defence deals


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

orangzaib said:


> You better believe I don't just post something for the fun of posting. Everything I post will have true, unbiased facts like this one. However, there is another article in the regular version of WSJ and its much longer in length.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/paki...-demand-is-booming-amid-insecurity-1417774357


never questioned the credibility of your post. It only lacked the link.


----------



## Viper0011.

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> never questioned the credibility of your post. It only lacked the link.



I was just being silly. I know you didn't. Hopefully you may have found the lengthier article too.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Hyperion said:


> Bera ghark. Tu to poora ka poora pagal hai!



I know and knew it very well that a lot of people have monetized on me!

Its coming to an end now!

Now we will respond.


----------



## MastanKhan

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> never questioned the credibility of your post. It only lacked the link.



Why don't you kids learn to search for it and find the link----maybe in the process you might walk in to something else and learn something new and share it as well.


----------



## Lil Mathew

orangzaib said:


> Believe it or not, the IDEAS was in an article today on Wall street Journal. That's pretty impressive. I don't think I've seen anything else outside of US, Paris or Dubai airshow on there. It had a pretty detailed article about Pakistan's security needs, a few things about one of the largest Army and about the new weapons being shown in IDEAS from Pakistan, Turkey, Russia and China.


WSJ has this article not because of IDEAS importance, but because of the reason that any news about Pak defence has interest in India..


----------



## farhan_9909

Lil Mathew said:


> WSJ has this article not because of IDEAS importance, but because of the reason that any news about Pak defence has interest in India..



na tumhe har cheez ma india nazar ata ha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lil Mathew

farhan_9909 said:


> na tumhe har cheez ma india nazar ata ha?


Wall street journal Indian edition got this article.. So there is no particular speciality to this news.. That I really mean..


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Lil Mathew said:


> Wall street journal Indian edition got this article.. So there is no particular speciality to this news.. That I really mean..


It was worth reporting hence reported otherwise no one has time or energy to waste.


----------



## Basel

orangzaib said:


> Believe it or not, the IDEAS was in an article today on Wall street Journal. That's pretty impressive. I don't think I've seen anything else outside of US, Paris or Dubai airshow on there. It had a pretty detailed article about Pakistan's security needs, a few things about its one of the largest Army and about the new weapons being shown in IDEAS from Pakistan, Turkey, Russia and China.



please share it here too.


----------



## Viper0011.

Lil Mathew said:


> WSJ has this article not because of IDEAS importance, but because of the reason that any news about Pak defence has interest in India..



OK.....so now WSJ runs to fulfill India's interests? You guys will never quit this propaganda thing will you? There was no mentioning of India if you read it. The article was published as the IDEAS has become a big regional event. I think any sane media outlet covering world news will see a place in time hosting many Western and Eastern defense and technology organizations and will give it some importance. There are only a few of these events that happen world wide every year.

Why do you think Russia is opening up their defense tech to Pakistan along with many others? Allow me to surprise you, everyone and their dog sitting in the international business knows the economic boom is about to hit Pakistan.

All major projects, infrastructure and power generation, etc, are focused on creating an economic boom, the activity over the next 3-10 years will start at full speed from Western China to Gawader. Then, from Gawader to Central Russian states (Afghan trade agreement is just one example going towards Central Russian states) and beyond to Russia.

Russia will become an alternative oil provider plus another major defense tech provider to Pakistan. What does all this mean??

Well, when you know a country is going to have about $ 10 - 30 Billion uplift in economic activity in the next 3-5 years,.....if you have common sense, you also know that the country in question can easily afford to spend $ 2-4 Billion (or more) on weapons purchases in addition to its current budget (and Pakistan will NEED to, to ensure the safety of its trade routes).
So what would you do if you were another country wanting to seize a big piece of that money pie? You'd start to establish a trust worthy relationship with them BEFORE they hit the economic-high. So when tables turn and the $$ flow into Pakistan, the Pakistani leadership will look at Russia compared to how they look at China, a trust worthy friend than a strategic partner like the US (on and off relationship with legalities).

The Russians have learned from the French. You have hard cash and you can buy their products.....never say no!

So let's say, over JUST 5 years when the economy takes off, if the Russians got $ 10 billions of weapons orders from Pakistan ($ 2 billion each year), it is NOT a bad deal. In fact, $ 10 billion can create millions of jobs and gives a lot of money to the Russians for new R&D.

This is also WHY I have written so much about the need to let the current Pakistani government finish their term. As they are on the way to push the Pakistani economy to where it's never been before. Once the economic boom hits, there is no going back. Pakistan will be a different place altogether compared to how the world sees it today.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

Lil Mathew said:


> *First of all this news is published in WSJ INDIAN edition in world news category.. Indian edition means news particularly for indian interest will publish..*
> ..



Ok, dude, GO BACK to my FIRST post and RE-READ it. You will find out what I said. It wasn't JUST posted on an Indian WSJ site. It was in the HARD PAPER ALSO. JEEZ!!! There is a limit to how much propaganda about Indian 'super beings' and supremacy other people can take and you guys cross all limits and overdo it so much that it starts to look silly and stupid!

Next, no matter what you say or write here out of blind hate for China or Pakistan, the fact remains a fact. The Russians (whether they are making trillions or millions from India), want another trade and defense customer in the shape of Pakistan. Putin's signed off on it since the Musharraff's time and they were just waiting for a more politically strong and stable government to emerge so that they can see and estimate the amount of $$ they'll get out of Pakistan in terms of defense and trade. Now...all that game plan is working. You can write about it and justify with utter silliness or you can accept the reality and be productive in this discussion. OR, you can be upset and emotional and not write silly responses back that then waste everyone's time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

I was thinking that members from PDF will be posting pics from IDEAS 2014, just the way they did in 2012, but unfortunately this didn't happen, although amazing products were displayed there especially at Chinese and Turkish stalls, I saw pics posted on fb by random people....anyways I hope people post more pics here soon !!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So no announcement for SAM agreement or Helicopter deal ?


----------



## M.ASIF AMIN

IDEAS 2014 very succesfull event. about helicopters information 4 majer negotiations 
1. Mi-35 deal near final process. 4 squardens 5 x 4 = 20 or 24 helicopters. first 4 helicopters come first But American Bell AH-1Z Viper deal come possible.
2. Mi-17 deal for Pak navy for special missions
3.Bell Textron Bell AH-1Z Viper deal near finalize start in february 2014 total 24 helicopter will purchasing 12 from american fund and 12 from Pak funds.
4. Turkish T-129 deal under process Turkey agree its under productions helicopter deliver to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

M.ASIF AMIN said:


> IDEAS 2014 very succesfull event. about helicopters information 4 majer negotiations
> 1. Mi-35 deal near final process. 4 squardens 5 x 4 = 20 or 24 helicopters. first 4 helicopters come first But American Bell AH-1Z Viper deal come possible.
> 2. Mi-17 deal for Pak navy for special missions
> 3.Bell Textron Bell AH-1Z Viper deal near finalize start in february 2014 total 24 helicopter will purchasing 12 from american fund and 12 from Pak funds.
> 4. Turkish T-129 deal under process Turkey agree its under productions helicopter deliver to Pakistan



You are talking about 4 different types so it is for sure that they will not be part of PAA. 

MI35 for ANF 
MI17 for PN
AH-1Z for ? 
T-129 for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@M


M.ASIF AMIN said:


> IDEAS 2014 very succesfull event. about helicopters information 4 majer negotiations
> 1. Mi-35 deal near final process. 4 squardens 5 x 4 = 20 or 24 helicopters. first 4 helicopters come first But American Bell AH-1Z Viper deal come possible.
> 2. Mi-17 deal for Pak navy for special missions
> 3.Bell Textron Bell AH-1Z Viper deal near finalize start in february 2014 total 24 helicopter will purchasing 12 from american fund and 12 from Pak funds.
> 4. Turkish T-129 deal under process Turkey agree its under productions helicopter deliver to Pakistan


Who are you and are you sure about these deals ? @Horus @fatman17


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I don't feel we have any indication of getting in Cobras , let alone Super Cobras



Our Ideal goal should be 

1 . Get Hind 
2. Get havoc 
3. Keep mileage low on existing Cobra fleet 

4. Get into Long term TOT project with Turkey on T-129 once it matures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

Nigeria rejected FC-1? Feel pity for that PAF Vice-Marshal whatever his name who is in charge of "marketing" FC-1.


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Nigeria rejected FC-1? Feel pity for that PAF Vice-Marshal whatever his name who is in charge of "marketing" FC-1.



And when exactly Nigeria rejected JFT?


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> And when exactly Nigeria rejected JFT?



By not signing deal for it?

Like a Myanmar, Zimbabwe etc


----------



## jarves

Etilla said:


> Nigeria rejected FC-1? Feel pity for that PAF Vice-Marshal whatever his name who is in charge of "marketing" FC-1.


I believe Nigeria has ordered 40 JF17,very recent news,google it.


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> By not signing deal for it?
> 
> Like a Myanmar, Zimbabwe etc



So till today no deal has been signed, you assumed Nigeria rejected it. Great.


----------



## Etilla

jarves said:


> I believe Nigeria has ordered 40 JF17,very recent news,google it.



This?

Nigeria buying JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft from Pakistan

It would take time from finalizing requirement by Nigerian air force to order by govt.


----------



## Viper0011.

Lil Mathew said:


> *Russion co-operation is their way to pressurise India*.. The table will turn after Putin's visit.. Just PMF deal worths almost $30 billion.. Your RD93, mi-24 deals are literally peanuts before that....



Hey dude, following up on my post from yesterday. I stood correct with my sources (and I had mentioned this a few months ago and you guys from India had a rear burning session going on). Russia is offering SU-30 and SU-35's to Pakistan, along with BVR missiles and SAMS have already been offered.
I am sorry, this is NOT persuade India for anything. Its a separate relationship to acquire a new ally and a new customer for mutual trade. Get with the program!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> So till today no deal has been signed, you assumed Nigeria rejected it. Great.



Im asking. Not assuming. 

Difference? See it?


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Im asking. Not assuming.
> 
> Difference? See it?



In that case....

IDEAS 2014: Nigeria 'close to signing up' for JF-17


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> In that case....
> 
> IDEAS 2014: Nigeria 'close to signing up' for JF-17



Some guy tweeting means deal signed? 

Looks like nobody wants FC-1. Not even the developers. Pity.


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Some guy tweeting means deal signed?
> 
> Looks like nobody wants FC-1. Not even the developers. Pity.



No need to prove that you are another dumb Indian from the land of India. We know very well how dumb you guys can be. There is not tweet on the thread I shared.



> Speaking at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2014 in Karachi,* the official said the NAF finalised its recommendation for the purchase of 25-40 JF-17s after NAF chief air marshal Adesola Nunayon Amosu visited Pakistan in October.* AM Amosu's engagements in Pakistan included a visit to the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) at Kamra, north of Islamabad, where the JF-17 is manufactured.


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> No need to prove that you are another dumb Indian from the land of India. We know very well how dumb you guys can be. There is not tweet on the thread I shared.



So has the deal been signed?

Has govt of Nigeria paid even $1 to China/pakistan for FC-1?


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> So has the deal been signed?
> 
> Has govt of Nigeria paid even $1 to China/pakistan for FC-1?



Deal would be signed soon. It takes time. Who would know that better than you guys. 

Good to see this news creating pain in the as$ on the other side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> Deal would be signed soon. It takes time. Who would know that better than you guys.
> 
> Good to see this news creating pain in the as$ on the other side of the border.



Let me know when that happens.

Creating pain? When a fighter jet competes with COIN aircraft the result is a foregone conclusion.

The will to go ahead and purchase the winner takes a lot more effort than judging and declaring the winner.


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Let me know when that happens.



OK 



> Creating pain? When a fighter jet competes with COIN aircraft the result is a foregone conclusion.



The conclusion is you are getting money. And creating pain in the as$ for a billion plus people. Good enough in fact brilliant for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> The conclusion is you are getting money. And creating pain in the as$ for a billion plus people. Good enough in fact brilliant for us.



You get money when deal is signed not in dreams.

What would you get out of this anyway?

FC-1 is Chinese just assembled in pakistan.

If we felt sad every time China exported some weapon we would all done suicide by now.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Etilla said:


> You get money when deal is signed not in dreams.
> 
> What would you get out of this anyway?
> 
> FC-1 is Chinese just assembled in pakistan.
> 
> If we felt sad every time China exported some weapon we would all done suicide by now.



will u shut the F up now ?? why derail this thread.. Live with your super dooper alien tech 6++ gen LCA Junk and take hike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> You get money when deal is signed not in dreams.



And the deal would be signed soon.



> What would you get out of this anyway?



Money..



> FC-1 is Chinese just assembled in pakistan.



It is a JV. It is joint China Pakistan aircraft kid. 



> If we felt sad every time China exported some weapon we would all done suicide by now.



It is the Pakistani factor that makes things different this time. One or two more sales other than Nigeria and you would jump into filthy ganges river out of frustration. Not that we care but still it would be a good development.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Etilla said:


> All right mate just wondering if Nigeria has gone the Zimbabwe way or the Pakistan way if nobody wants to answer ill assume the Zimbabwe way.
> 
> Have fun



when they sign the deal you'll know it and if they don't u'll also know that here so no need to jump right now... when they see whir requirements they'll buy JF's such deals takes time.. just like India deal taking time for Dassault Rafale


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> And the deal would be signed soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Money..
> 
> 
> 
> It is a JV. It is joint China Pakistan aircraft kid.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Pakistani factor that makes things different this time. One or two more sales other than Nigeria and you would jump into filthy ganges river out of frustration. Not that we care but still it would be a good development.



Right. JV. Sure. 

The factor that it operates the same aircraft? Not a worthy factor.

Who else will buy FC-1 except Pakistan? Surely not China. Myanmar, Zimbabwe all have said no. Nigeria also seems to be saying no. There is a whole list of countries. Do you want me to do the unpleasant task of listing them all?

So many people jump into Ganga every year. Ive yet to do it. Maybe this will motivate me?



Muhammad Omar said:


> when they sign the deal you'll know it and if they don't u'll also know that here so no need to jump right now... when they see whir requirements they'll buy JF's such deals takes time.. just like India deal taking time for Dassault Rafale



India has already selected Rafale. 

Only issue is inter-departmental negotiation between MoD and HAL.

Its in a different stage although situation is quite a clusterfu(k


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Right. JV. Sure.



Yeah JV. Like any dumb bharati troll you didn't bother to check development history. A JV which was successful unlike some Tejas sh!t which s nothing but a money maker for corrupt officials of Indian defence ministry.



> The factor that it operates the same aircraft? Not a worthy factor.



Explained like at least a hundred times. Dispite famous low Indian IQ a hundred times is good enough for a Bharati to understand the reason.



> Who else will buy FC-1 except Pakistan?



Many countries. It is a brilliant aircraft and it has a great prospects ahead.



> Surely not China. Myanmar, Zimbabwe all have said no



All said no? Where? In your dreams? Would ask you to present news articles where they rejected it, but won't ask you since you can't present any such news unlike me who has a news article about the sale of JFT to Nigeria.



> Nigeria also seems to be saying no



Where? Where it is saying no? Any news article saying so? Definitely no. Just a bharati troll drawing conclusions on his own even though drawing conclusions is not your job. It is meant for people of high intellect and IQ which you guys don't have.



> There is a whole list of countries. Do you want me to do the unpleasant task of listing them all?



Oh sure. I would love you to present the list along with the news article clearly mentioning they have rejected JFT. Oh please do this "unpleasant task" of presenting the news articles where the countries have rejected JFT. This isn't a request. It is a challenge. 



> Maybe this will motivate me?



The sales of JFT would definitely motivate you. again not that we care. One less son of a b!tch to care about.


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> Yeah JV. Like any dumb bharati troll you didn't bother to check development history. A JV which was successful unlike some Tejas sh!t which s nothing but a money maker for corrupt officials of Indian defence ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> Explained like at least a hundred times. Dispite famous low Indian IQ a hundred times is good enough for a Bharati to understand the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Many countries. It is a brilliant aircraft and it has a great prospects ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> All said no? Where? In your dreams? Would ask you to present news articles where they rejected it, but won't ask you since you can't present any such news unlike me who has a news article about the sale of JFT to Nigeria.
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Where it is saying no? Any news article saying so? Definitely no. Just a bharati troll drawing conclusions on his own even though drawing conclusions is not your job. It is meant for people of high intellect and IQ which you guys don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure. I would love you to present the list along with the news article clearly mentioning they have rejected JFT. Oh please do this "unpleasant task" of presenting the news articles where the countries have rejected JFT. This isn't a request. It is a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> The sales of JFT would definitely motivate you. again not that we care. One less son of a b!tch to care about.



Why you bringing in Tejas in export prospects of FC-1?
Tejas is not needed in IAF. 
FC-1 is needed in PAF/will be mainstay fighter.

Big difference in need and thus urgency.



Pakistan operates Mushkak so do many countries. Do we give a rats ***? No. Don't give yourself undue self importance.

Here you go a list of countries who have rejected FC-1 and rightly so because FC-1 was rejected by developers.

1. Saudi Arabia- Rejected offer of local production
2. Myanmar- Rejected both offer of local production and ToT
3. Argentina- Rejected offer of co-production
4. Zimbabwe- Cancelled deal of 12 FC-1
5. Egypt- Buying UAE M2K-9's instead of FC-1
6. Bangladesh- Outright rejection. They do what they are told. 
7. Malaysia- Prefered Su-30 over FC-1 and other contenders. FC-1 no longer in contention for Mig-29 replacement.
8. Uruguay- All interest collapsed after Argentina rejection.

Rest Algeria, Iran, Morocco never bothered too much.

Only buyer- 
PAF- will buy anything for cheap.

No need to be a b!tch about it now. You can't return fighter jets like clothes and shoes.


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Why you bringing in Tejas in export prospects of FC-1?
> Tejas is not needed in IAF.
> FC-1 is needed in PAF/will be mainstay fighter.
> 
> Big difference in need and thus urgency.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan operates Mushkak so do many countries. Do we give a rats ***? No. Don't give yourself undue self importance.
> 
> Here you go a list of countries who have rejected FC-1 and rightly so because FC-1 was rejected by developers.
> 
> 1. Saudi Arabia- Rejected offer of local production
> 2. Myanmar- Rejected both offer of local production and ToT
> 3. Argentina- Rejected offer of co-production
> 4. Zimbabwe- Cancelled deal of 12 FC-1
> 5. Egypt- Buying UAE M2K-9's instead of FC-1
> 6. Bangladesh- Outright rejection. They do what they are told.
> 7. Malaysia- Prefered Su-30 over FC-1 and other contenders. FC-1 no longer in contention for Mig-29 replacement.
> 8. Uruguay- All interest collapsed after Argentina rejection.
> 
> Rest Algeria, Iran, Morocco never bothered too much.
> 
> Only buyer-
> PAF- will buy anything for cheap.
> 
> No need to be a b!tch about it now. You can't return fighter jets like clothes and shoes.



OK.

Haha. So no links. Brilliant. Not even a single link like we have for sales of JFT. Nothing credible. Nothing credible to support your trolling. Just personal commentary. Well guess what? In our culture we only believe in credible resources like I have for Nigeria sale and not the commentary of some as$hole. I wanted you to bring the list with news articles. You failed. Your list is as bogus as your Tejas project kid. No not as bogus as tejas project. Tejas is slightly even more bogus than your posts. Sorry buddy. Can't help you. But your list is all your personal commentary. Better luck next time. In case you wouldn't have already committed suicide due to sales of JFT. 

You failed the challenge of a Pakistani. Bharat mata would be so ashamed of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> OK.
> 
> Haha. So no links. Brilliant. Not even a single link like we have for sales of JFT. Nothing credible. Nothing credible to support your trolling. Just personal commentary. Well guess what? In our culture we only believe in credible resources like I have for Nigeria sale and not the commentary of some as$hole. I wanted you to bring the list with news articles. You failed. Your list is as bogus as your Tejas project kid. Sorry buddy. Can't help you. But your list is all your personal commentary. Better luck next time. In case you wouldn't have already committed suicide due to sales of JFT.
> 
> You failed the challenge of a Pakistani. Bharat mata would be so ashamed of you.



I challenge you to show me link of Nigeria having signed a contract with China/Pakistan for purchase of even 1 FC-1 something i have been asking since the first post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> I challenge you to show me link of Nigeria having signed a contract with China/Pakistan for purchase of even 1 FC-1 something i have been asking since the first post.



I have already showed you the link from an *official *confirming the sale of JFT to Nigeria. Contract would be signed soon. Now I challenged you to come up with some link which like I expected you couldn't.

No problem bro. You guys are pathetic. We know that. So your failure was expected. Better luck next time. Liked your list though. Finally Tejas has something to compete in being bogus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> I have already showed you the link from an *official *confirming the sale of JFT to Nigeria. Contract would be signed soon. Now I challenged you to come up with some link which like I expected you couldn't.
> 
> No problem bro. You guys are pathetic. We know that. So your failure was expected. Better luck next time. Liked your list though. Finally Tejas has something to compete in being bogus.



Nothing official just NAF finalising internal requirement.

Govt. of Nigeria is yet to confirm


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> Nothing official just NAF finalising internal requirement.
> 
> Govt. of Nigeria is yet to confirm



Well we have a link. You don't accept it. Who cares!! 

But next time you make big claims. Do have sources ready to back them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zaid butt

Etilla said:


> FC-1 has been rejected all over the globe including by developer.
> 
> Theres no denying that.
> 
> only one user.








you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> More personal commentary. Not interested. Sorry. Try it on some other indian forum.



How many FC-1 are in service with PLAAF?


----------



## Zarvan

Etilla said:


> FC-1 has been rejected all over the globe including by developer.
> 
> Theres no denying that.
> 
> only one user.


O really yes of course now go to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Etilla said:


> So has the deal been signed?
> 
> Has govt of Nigeria paid even $1 to China/pakistan for FC-1?



Has the Govt. of India paid even $1 to France for the Rafael?



Etilla said:


> *Its in a different stage* although situation is quite a clusterfu(k



Sure. Sure it is.



Etilla said:


> I challenge you to show me link of Nigeria having signed a contract with China/Pakistan for purchase of even 1 FC-1 something i have been asking since the first post.



Challenge you to show me a link of India having signed a contract with France for the purchase of even 1 Rafael.

Obviously none of this is going to help you, I just wasted more bandwidth that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Etilla said:


> I challenge you to show me link of Nigeria having signed a contract with China/Pakistan for purchase of even 1 FC-1 something i have been asking since the first post.


yr post is dubious in the first place. Its JF-17 Thunder aircraft that we are talking about not FC-1 which china produces. Go read some history abt this project so u know whats the difference b/w JFT and FC-1 first them come and talk.



Etilla said:


> Some guy tweeting means deal signed?
> 
> Looks like nobody wants FC-1. Not even the developers. Pity.


 LOl scrounged hindu! the tweet was from maverick who is a PAF pilot for the numbers of the aircrafts they are interested in buying u moron!!! In this link if u take the trouble to just click on it and read those few lines written there u will see one of our ministers saying this officially!!!

But i dont blame u a hindu is hindu in the end of the day! JAAAAAAAY BAJRANGDALI!!!!


----------



## SekrutYakhni

^^^

"In fact, $ 10 billion can create millions of jobs and gives a lot of money to the Russians for new R&D."

Money for R&D or stop corruption and divert those resources on R&D...Ever wondered why pump money west could easily print trillions?

Ever wonder why the economic models have always adapted but something always formed the core of their society...

Paper money is something new...

How could they control resources etc without the paper money?
How can they still control basically everything with the paper money?

The missing link....


----------



## fatman17

*



*
*Pakistan Seeks To Prop Up Exports, Boost Industry*
*
Dec. 7, 2014 - 11:03AM | By USMAN ANSARI | *

*A JF-17 Thunder on display at the International Defence Exhibition And Seminar show in Karachi last week. (Usman Ansari / Staff)*

*KARACHI* — Pakistan aims to deepen existing partnerships, attract new partners and build equipment at home, despite economic instability and insecurity.

That drive was on display last week at Pakistan’s biennial defense show, the International Defence Exhibition And Seminar (IDEAS2014).

IDEAS2014 seemed somewhat reduced, since no missile systems or mobility programs were on display. Furthermore, some large contractors, from Western Europe in particular, were absent.

Yet Zaheer Ahmad, vice president of Kestral, representing a range of primarily North American contractors such as L-3 Communications, Lockheed Martin, and Sikorsky, said IDEAS2014 was comparable to any other large exhibition in terms of the variety of attendees and exhibitors.

A number of key smaller exhibitors were present for the first time.

ByField Optics, a developer of surveillance and security products and manufacturer of leading edge ultraviolet/kinetic eye protection and optics, came from Australia. Czech manufacturer Inflatech showcased its inflatable decoys that reflect radar energy and can simulate infrared signatures. Lithuania’s Helisota promoted its helicopter maintenance, overhaul and upgrade expertise. Yugoimport, Serbia’s arms export agency, was also a major presence.

With local industry the largest presence, the bulk of the remainder came from China, Turkey and the US.
The Sino-Pakistani Karakorum K-8 trainer was notable for being displayed armed for the first time with two AIM-9P Sidewinders, practice bombs and a 23mm gun pod in recognition that it now serves in the advanced jet trainer role.

Most eyes were on the JF-17, Pakistan’s flagship defense project, and Nigeria is reported to be in the final stages of negotiations to equip up to two squadrons.

“So far, there are 11 countries talking to us; so far we have not actually signed any deal,” said Air Commodore Khalid Mahmood, director of sales and marketing for the JF-17.

He outlined a wide range of improvements and weapons integrated with the aircraft. Weaponry now includes the CM-102 air-launched supersonic anti-radiation missile and GB-6 air-launched standoff submunition dispenser, which were unveiled at China’s Zhuhai Airshow last month.

Mahmood said Pakistan is “open to all suppliers” for advanced short-range air-to-air missiles, and dispelled rumors the active/passive SD-10A long-range missile was not fully operational.

He stressed the program continues to evolve and potential customers are being offered a partnership, not just an aircraft.

The expected deals for Chinese submarines and Russian Mi-35M helicopter gunships were not signed.
Russian Helicopters representatives said only that the deal is “for more than five.” Pakistan’s Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanvir Hussain also declined to directly address the issue, but did say Pakistan is also considering the Mi-28NE Havoc.

Similarly, Chinese and Pakistan Navy officials would not discuss the submarine contract, but Cmdr. Hasnain Ali of Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) said they would likely mostly be built in Pakistan.

Other deals have been quietly signed, including those for the third and fourth stealth missile boats being built at KSEW. The remaining pair have yet to be contracted.

Three batteries of the China Aerospace Long-March International LY-80 surface-to-air missile system have been purchased for nearly US $226 million, with eight units of the IBIS-150 air defense surveillance radar for $40 million.

A model of an LY-80 battery was displayed, but little further information was forthcoming.

Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank, who attended IDEAS2014, said the LY-80 was a “good system that looks like it will be very effective,” but does not yet know if it will be produced locally as speculated.

NORINCO displayed its SH-1 155mm wheeled artillery system, but Khan said its worn appearance proved it had at least been trialed by Pakistan’s Army, though officials would not comment on this.

State-owned armored fighting vehicle manufacturer Heavy Industries Taxilia (HIT) has been busy. Spokesman Lt. Col. Amer Ahmed Khan said it will partner with Belgian engineering firm and licensee Duma Engineering to produce General Dynamics’ Dragoon four-wheel-drive armored fighting vehicle (AFV).

Of the initial 15, the Airport Security Force will take 10, with HIT retaining five. It is being promoted to the civilian and paramilitary security services, and for export to Nigeria and Saudi Arabia.

Khan confirmed HIT’s plans to produce the Chinese VN1 eight-wheel-drive AFV are “under process,” but development of HIT’s Burraq MRAP vehicle had been abandoned after the US supplied the MaxxPro.

Though the latest variant of the Al Khalid main battle tank was absent, the most modern Mohafiz internal security vehicle was present. It can resist the armor-piercing rounds that penetrated earlier versions.

Also evident was considerable work done in replacing foreign content of the Al Khalid and T-80UD tanks with indigenous equipment to make the systems more affordable and supportable. Similarly, more radical approaches such as a common turret for the main tank types had been discussed, but no action has been taken.

The increasing number of simulators was also aimed at reducing operational costs.

Soft Innovative Systems (SIS) is Pakistan’s largest supplier and has partnered with the Military Vehicle and Research Development Establishment to produce shooting simulators and the surface-to-air weapon simulator to train personnel to operate man-portable air-defense systems.

Speaking for SIS, Muzaffar Hassan said that knowing it could match quality but undercut the Western vendors, SIS is keen to secure business with developing nations, especially those in Africa.

However, a real leap appears to have been made with the Air Force Simulation Environment.

Squadron Leader Abid Ali Khan said it started out as an air defense simulator evolving to simultaneously train pilots, air traffic controllers and radar operators.

“All are linked, so use of the aircraft sim will allow the training of multiple personnel without a single aircraft being flown,” he said. “It is very cost effective and we have also sold one to Jordan.”

Similarly, indigenous UAV firms continue to improve and export widely. Although the Global Industrial and Defence Solutions conglomerate showcased its UAV range, the most notable was perhaps Pak Business Aviation’s Enduro.

Design head Usman Habib said it was the second such all-electric UAV on the market. Fully autonomous, the man-portable Enduro has a range of 20 kilometers and an endurance of up to three hours.

Though HIT makes an armored Toyota Corolla sedan, there has been a considerable increase in private firms offering the same services due to Pakistan’s security situation.

First time exhibitor Streit Group displayed a wide range of military, law enforcement, and civilian/discreet vehicles, and has opened a small factory near Karachi that has modified many civilian vehicles for international clients based in Pakistan.

Also chasing the same clientele were Pak Armouring and UAE-based International Armored Group, with the latter along with Thai firm Chaiseri also offering tactical security vehicles.

Not to be displaced by their Chinese counterparts, Turkish defense firms are working hard to deepen their partnership with Pakistan. Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) continues to heavily promote its T-129 attack helicopter. A memorandum of understanding was recently signed between TAI and the Pakistani government, but details are unavailable.

In the future, TAI also hopes to promote its Hurkus turboprop trainer, but along with software and electronics firms Aselsan and Havelsan, hopes to upgrade the Pakistan Navy’s ATR-72 patrol aircraft.

Long time collaborator Yonca-Onuk is also hoping to deepen its relationship with the Navy by offering its MRTP-34 and perhaps MRTP-45 vessels, and hopes to build its MRTP-64 at KSEW under a wide-ranging transfer of technology deal. ■
*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

M.ASIF AMIN said:


> IDEAS 2014 very succesfull event. about helicopters information 4 majer negotiations
> 1. Mi-35 deal near final process. 4 squardens 5 x 4 = 20 or 24 helicopters. first 4 helicopters come first But American Bell AH-1Z Viper deal come possible.
> 2. Mi-17 deal for Pak navy for special missions
> 3.Bell Textron Bell AH-1Z Viper deal near finalize start in february 2014 total 24 helicopter will purchasing 12 from american fund and 12 from Pak funds.
> 4. Turkish T-129 deal under process Turkey agree its under productions helicopter deliver to Pakistan



Nice.


----------



## Lil Mathew

orangzaib said:


> Hey dude, following up on my post from yesterday. I stood correct with my sources (and I had mentioned this a few months ago and you guys from India had a rear burning session going on). Russia is offering SU-30 and SU-35's to Pakistan, along with BVR missiles and SAMS have already been offered.
> I am sorry, this is NOT persuade India for anything. Its a separate relationship to acquire a new ally and a new customer for mutual trade. Get with the program!


Russia offered su30 and su35 to Pakistan?? Please give a link saying that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

MRTP? Cool but which models exactly?

P.S In ASELSAN's site I have read that they have exported STAMP to Pakistani Naval Forces.


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> How many FC-1 are in service with PLAAF?



Where are the links for your big dumb claims? OH I know. You simply don't have. Typical Bharati troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

Areesh said:


> Where are the links for your big dumb claims? OH I know. You simply don't have. Typical Bharati troll.



I don't have any links to show that FC-1 is in service with PLAAF.

I don't think i know how to use google. Can you google link for me please?

You know I'm illiterate and shit.


----------



## Kompromat

View attachment 162249

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 162248
> View attachment 162249
> View attachment 162250
> View attachment 162252
> View attachment 162253
> View attachment 162254
> View attachment 162255
> View attachment 162256
> View attachment 162257
> View attachment 162258


We need to start producing one Anti Material and one Long Range Sniper Rifle in Pakistan and POF AZB should be given to Police and may be to those Rangers who are deployed in Karachi and other cities


----------



## Donatello

Etilla said:


> Nigeria rejected FC-1? Feel pity for that PAF Vice-Marshal whatever his name who is in charge of "marketing" FC-1.



Nothing as bad as IAF confused about inducting LCA....let alone exporting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Etilla said:


> I don't have any links to show that FC-1 is in service with PLAAF.
> 
> I don't think i know how to use google. Can you google link for me please?
> 
> You know I'm illiterate and shit.



Forget PLAAF. Here is news about Nigeria buying JFT.

IDEAS 2014: Nigeria 'close to signing up' for JF-17

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Did anyone notice something interesting... the SH-1 has been painted in PA camo and seems kinda worn out ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Etilla said:


> By not signing deal for it?
> 
> Like a Myanmar, Zimbabwe etc


So IAF has also done the same for Rafale and Tejas according to you logic.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did anyone notice something interesting... the SH-1 has been painted in PA camo and seems kinda worn out ..
> 
> View attachment 162278
> View attachment 162279


They have a few saw one on Defence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> So IAF has also done the same for Rafale and Tejas according to you logic.
> 
> 
> They have a few saw one on Defence Day.


Where did you see one? Are you sure it was SH-1 (truck mounted howitzer).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

*IDEAS 2014 report: Part-1 – Armoured and Artillery Systems*
By Najam Khan | December 8, 2014 | IDEAS 2014
*Designation: SH1*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured / Artillery system*
*Name: Self-propelled howitzer*




SH1 155mm self-propelled howitzer

SH1 155mm self-propelled howitzer, developed by China North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO) was shelved in model form at IDEAS’14. The 22 tonnes artillery system has a maximum road speed of 90km and firing range of 53 km. The SH1 is fitted with a computerized fire control system, navigation, positioning, targeting, and communications systems. It receives target information from artillery command vehicle and is complemented by meteorological radar system and 6×6 wheeled reconnaissance vehicles. For local defense against close air/ground targets, a secondary 12.7-mm machine gun is also mounted on top of the roof. SH-1 is believed to be in service with Pakistan Army and Myanmar Army.

*Designation: NORA-B52 K1*
*Manufactured by: Serbian Defence Company YugoImport*
*Country: Serbia*
*Type: Armoured / Artillery system*
*Name: Self-propelled howitzer*




Nora B-52K1 155mm 52 caliber self-propelled howitzer

Nora B-52K1 155mm 52 caliber self-propelled howitzer is an upgraded version of NORA-B52 KE artillery system. The system is based on 8×8 Serbian made high mobility truck with armour cabin and crew compartment and is modernised with reinforced cabin for ballistic protection. As compared to its predecessor (NORA-B52 KE system), B-52K1 comes with improved fully automatic turret (52mm artillery system), improved radar, target acquisition and communication system. In secondary role/self-protection a 7.62 mm or 12.7 mm can be mounted at the top of the crew cabin. NORA B-52K1 comes with smoke grenade launcher and automated fire-suspension system with maximum range of 41.2 km

*Designation: T5-52
Manufactured by: Denel Land Systems
Country: South Africa
Type: Armoured / Artillery system
Name: Self-propelled howitzer*




Denel Land Systems T5-52 truck mounted gun-howitzer

First revealed in 2002, Denel Land Systems T5-52 truck mounted gun-howitzer is capable of firing 3 rounds/minute. The artillery system has range of 41km with base bleed projectile and 55km with Velocity-enhanced Long-range Artillery Projectile (V-LAP). The system is compatible with standard NATO 155-mm ammunition. Projectiles are fed automatically onto the rammer tray from the magazine. Charge loading is semi-automatic. T5-52 can simultaneously fire up to six rounds. It is operated by 4-member crew while the loading and preparation of ammunition requires 4 additional crew members.

*Designation: SH5*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured / Artillery system*
*Name: Self-propelled howitzer*




SH-5 105mm self-propelled Artillery System

SH-5 105mm self-propelled Artillery System is developed by NORINCO and is mounted on 6×6 truck. The truck has top speed of 100km/h and can reach over 800km. SH5 is armed with 105mm/37-calibre gun and with total capacity of carrying 40 rounds in ammunition containers. SH-5 comes with computerized fire-control system, communications system GPS navigation & targeting systems.

*Designation: CS/SM2*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured / Artillery system*
*Name: self-propelled mortar (8×8 wheeled)*




CS/SM2 120mm 8×8 wheeled self-propelled mortar

CS/SM2 120mm 8×8 wheeled self-propelled mortar developed by NORINCO. CS/SM2 provides quick reaction force to the battlegroup/command post/ground forces and is mainly used to support and compliment main battle tanks. In ordnance, CS/SM2 has 120mm gun-mortar, capable of firing 6-8 High Explosive rounds/min while employing its 360° moveable turret. The system only needs 4-persons crew and has cruising range of 600km. CS/SM2 mortar system can neutralise a target up to 9,500m with HE projectile and up to 8,500m with HE bomb.

*Type: Armoured Vehicles*
*Designation: CS/SM1*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured Vehicles*
*Name: self-propelled mortar (4×4 wheeled)*




CS/SM1 is a 81mm self-propelled rapid mortar system

CS/SM1 is a 81mm self-propelled rapid mortar system developed for quick and rapid response operations. The system is mounted on 4×4 high mobility vehicle which complements the mortar system, which has high firing rate of 4 rounds / min. The vehicle has a cruising speed of 100 Km/hr and range of 6200 km/h. CS/SM1 is a lethal system for smaller battlefield primarily made to neutralise infantry troops, bunkers and enemy’s forward locations.

*Designation: VN1A*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured Vehicles*
*Name: Wheeled Armoured Personnel Carrier (8×8 wheeled)*




VN1A infantry personnel carrier vehicle

VN1A (export name for ZBL-09 APC) is an infantry personnel carrier vehicle designed to transport infantry personnel to the battlefield. VN1, publically revealed in 2009, comes with 7.62-mm machine gun or 30mm cannon. It can also be fitted with NORINCO Red Arrow HJ-73D anti-tank guided weapon. The vehicle has high armour steel protection providing effective protection to vehicle and sitting infantry troops in general. VN1 has maximum road speed of 100km/h and maximum road range of up to 800km.

*Designation: WMA301*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured Vehicles*
*Name: Wheeled Tank destroying Vehicle (6×6 wheeled)*




WMA301/PTL-02 Assaulter 105mm tank destroyer

WMA301/PTL-02 Assaulter 105mm tank destroyer is a 6×6 wheeled vehicle designed to engage armoured vehicles, bunkers and other stationary or moving targets. The vehicle carries 60 rounds and targets while employing light spot fire control system with IR night vision and laser rangefinder input. In secondary / self protection role a 12.7mm/50-calibre anti-aircraft machinegun is mounted on the top.

*Designation: VN-12*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Armoured Vehicles*
*Name: Tracked armoured infantry fighting vehicle*




tracked armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV)

NORINCO VN12 tracked armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV) comes with strong armour protection, greater mobility and immense fire power. VN12 comes with one 30mm automatic cannon, one 7.62mm coaxial machine gun and two launchers for the Red Arrow 73D ATGM (Anti-Tank Guided Missile), one on each side of the turret. Six smoke grenade dischargers are mounted at the front of each side of turret. N12 IFV features excellent mobility and amphibious characteristics allowing it to perform in all types of terrains. N12 also has fire extinguishing/explosion suppression system, modern day navigation, positioning, electronic and laser warning sensors which enhance its battlefield survivability.

*Designation: SR-5*
*Manufactured by: NORINCO China North Industries Corp.*
*Country: China*
*Type: Multiple launch rocket system*
*Name: Truck mounted Multiple Rocket Launcher multiple System (MLRS)*




Truck mounted Multiple Rocket Launcher multiple System (MLRS)

NORINCO SR5 Truck-mounted Universal Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS) employs two rocket pods on rear section. The SR5 can employ 220-mm and 122-mm rockets with different war heads (HE-FRAG, incendiary, smoke etc.). GPS guided rockets can also be employed for precision targeting. A standard 220-mm pod contains 6 rockets and has a range of up to 70 km. Whereas a 122-mm pod contains 20 rockets with range of up to 50 km. SR5 artillery system is a versatile combat ready system, which can employ 220-mm rocket pod and 122-mm rocket pods at same time.

Rocket pods reloading is done with the help of support crew available in nearby truck in combat zone. Each truck can carry 4 pods. Usually the unloading is carried out in place far from original firing position to avoid enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 162259
> View attachment 162260
> View attachment 162261
> View attachment 162262
> View attachment 162263
> View attachment 162264
> View attachment 162265
> View attachment 162266
> View attachment 162267
> View attachment 162268





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did anyone notice something interesting... the SH-1 has been painted in PA camo and seems kinda worn out ..
> 
> View attachment 162278
> View attachment 162279


Because we most probably have around 100 SH-1


----------



## Sage

AsianUnion said:


> 8th IDEAS 2014 Defence Exhibition :


Khawaja Kashmala Tariq


----------



## Path-Finder

I have been looking for some news about the SH-1 Self Propelled gun. It has taken years to see it come to light.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Etilla said:


> will have.
> 
> Not has.
> 
> Lets see how the plane takes the cannon vibration. Also astra mk1 is a few years away from IAF deployment. Still in testing phase also range is pretty bad (80km).
> 
> Tejas currently having 45km radar range and it is only expected that when quartz comes it might increase to 80km so expect a 65-70km FOC range.
> 
> So worst and most expensive in its class




Discuss this in the LCA thread, let them post pics here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan Seeks To Prop Up Exports, Boost Industry*

*KARACHI* — Pakistan aims to deepen existing partnerships, attract new partners and build equipment at home, despite economic instability and insecurity.

That drive was on display last week at Pakistan’s biennial defense show, the International Defence Exhibition And Seminar (IDEAS2014).

IDEAS2014 seemed somewhat reduced, since no missile systems or mobility programs were on display. Furthermore, some large contractors, from Western Europe in particular, were absent.

Yet Zaheer Ahmad, vice president of Kestral, representing a range of primarily North American contractors such as L-3 Communications, Lockheed Martin, and Sikorsky, said IDEAS2014 was comparable to any other large exhibition in terms of the variety of attendees and exhibitors.

A number of key smaller exhibitors were present for the first time.

ByField Optics, a developer of surveillance and security products and manufacturer of leading edge ultraviolet/kinetic eye protection and optics, came from Australia. Czech manufacturer Inflatech showcased its inflatable decoys that reflect radar energy and can simulate infrared signatures. Lithuania’s Helisota promoted its helicopter maintenance, overhaul and upgrade expertise. Yugoimport, Serbia’s arms export agency, was also a major presence.

With local industry the largest presence, the bulk of the remainder came from China, Turkey and the US.

The Sino-Pakistani Karakorum K-8 trainer was notable for being displayed armed for the first time with two AIM-9P Sidewinders, practice bombs and a 23mm gun pod in recognition that it now serves in the advanced jet trainer role.

Most eyes were on the JF-17, Pakistan’s flagship defense project, and Nigeria is reported to be in the final stages of negotiations to equip up to two squadrons.

“So far, there are 11 countries talking to us; so far we have not actually signed any deal,” said Air Commodore Khalid Mahmood,  by Info" style="outline: 0px; color: rgb(0, 66, 118); text-decoration: underline !important; border: none !important; display: inline-block !important; float: none !important; height: auto !important; margin-right: 0px !important; margin-left: 0px !important; min-height: 0px !important; min-width: 0px !important; padding-right: 0px !important; padding-left: 0px !important; text-transform: uppercase !important; vertical-align: baseline !important; width: auto !important;">DIRECTOR OF SALES AND MARKETING

 for the JF-17.

He outlined a wide range of improvements and weapons integrated with the aircraft. Weaponry now includes the CM-102 air-launched supersonic anti-radiation missile and GB-6 air-launched standoff submunition dispenser, which were unveiled at China’s Zhuhai Airshow last month.

Mahmood said Pakistan is “open to all suppliers” for advanced short-range air-to-air missiles, and dispelled rumors the active/passive SD-10A long-range missile was not fully operational.

He stressed the program continues to evolve and potential customers are being offered a partnership, not just an aircraft.

The expected deals for Chinese submarines and Russian Mi-35M helicopter gunships were not signed.

Russian Helicopters representatives said only that the deal is “for more than five.” Pakistan’s Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanvir Hussain also declined to directly address the issue, but did say Pakistan is also considering the Mi-28NE Havoc.

Similarly, Chinese and Pakistan Navy officials would not discuss the submarine contract, but Cmdr. Hasnain Ali of Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW) said they would likely mostly be built in Pakistan.

Other deals have been quietly signed, including those for the third and fourth stealth missile boats being built at KSEW. The remaining pair have yet to be contracted.

Three batteries of the China Aerospace Long-March International LY-80 surface-to-air missile system have been purchased for nearly US $226 million, with eight units of the IBIS-150 air defense surveillance radar for $40 million.

A model of an LY-80 battery was displayed, but little further information was forthcoming.

Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank, who attended IDEAS2014, said the LY-80 was a “good system that looks like it will be very effective,” but does not yet know if it will be produced locally as speculated.

NORINCO displayed its SH-1 155mm wheeled artillery system, but Khan said its worn appearance proved it had at least been trialed by Pakistan’s Army, though officials would not comment on this.

State-owned armored fighting vehicle manufacturer Heavy Industries Taxilia (HIT) has been busy. Spokesman Lt. Col. Amer Ahmed Khan said it will partner with Belgian engineering firm and licensee Duma Engineering to produce General Dynamics’ Dragoon four-wheel-drive armored fighting vehicle (AFV).

Of the initial 15, the Airport Security Force will take 10, with HIT retaining five. It is being promoted to the civilian and paramilitary security services, and for export to Nigeria and Saudi Arabia.

Khan confirmed HIT’s plans to produce the Chinese VN1 eight-wheel-drive AFV are “under process,” but development of HIT’s Burraq MRAP vehicle had been abandoned after the US supplied the MaxxPro.

Though the latest variant of the Al Khalid main battle tank was absent, the most modern Mohafiz internal security vehicle was present. It can resist the armor-piercing rounds that penetrated earlier versions.

Also evident was considerable work done in replacing foreign content of the Al Khalid and T-80UD tanks with indigenous equipment to make the systems more affordable and supportable. Similarly, more radical approaches such as a common turret for the main tank types had been discussed, but no action has been taken.

The increasing number of simulators was also aimed at reducing operational costs.

Soft Innovative Systems (SIS) is Pakistan’s largest supplier and has partnered with the Military Vehicle and Research Development Establishment to produce shooting simulators and the surface-to-air weapon simulator to train personnel to operate man-portable air-defense systems.

Speaking for SIS, Muzaffar Hassan said that knowing it could match quality but undercut the Western vendors, SIS is keen to secure business with developing nations, especially those in Africa.

However, a real leap appears to have been made with the Air Force Simulation Environment.

Squadron Leader Abid Ali Khan said it started out as an air defense simulator evolving to simultaneously train pilots, air traffic controllers and radar operators.

“All are linked, so use of the aircraft sim will allow the training of multiple personnel without a single aircraft being flown,” he said. “It is very cost effective and we have also sold one to Jordan.”

Similarly, indigenous UAV firms continue to improve and export widely. Although the Global Industrial and Defence Solutions conglomerate showcased its UAV range, the most notable was perhaps Pak Business Aviation’s Enduro.

Design head Usman Habib said it was the second such all-electric UAV  by Info" style="outline: 0px; color: rgb(0, 66, 118); text-decoration: underline !important; border: none !important; display: inline-block !important; float: none !important; height: auto !important; margin-right: 0px !important; margin-left: 0px !important; min-height: 0px !important; min-width: 0px !important; padding-right: 0px !important; padding-left: 0px !important; text-transform: uppercase !important; vertical-align: baseline !important; width: auto !important;">ON THE MARKET

. Fully autonomous, the man-portable Enduro has a range of 20 kilometers and an endurance of up to three hours.

Though HIT makes an armored Toyota Corolla sedan, there has been a considerable increase in private firms offering the same services due to Pakistan’s security situation.

First time exhibitor Streit Group displayed a wide range of military, law enforcement, and civilian/discreet vehicles, and has opened a small factory near Karachi that has modified many civilian vehicles for international clients based in Pakistan.

Also chasing the same clientele were Pak Armouring and UAE-based International Armored Group, with the latter along with Thai firm Chaiseri also offering tactical security vehicles.

Not to be displaced by their Chinese counterparts, Turkish defense firms are working hard to deepen their partnership with Pakistan. Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) continues to heavily promote its T-129 attack helicopter. A memorandum of understanding was recently signed between TAI and the Pakistani government, but details are unavailable.

In the future, TAI also hopes to promote its Hurkus turboprop trainer, but along with software and electronics firms Aselsan and Havelsan, hopes to upgrade the Pakistan Navy’s ATR-72 patrol aircraft.

Long time collaborator Yonca-Onuk is also hoping to deepen its relationship with the Navy by offering its MRTP-34 and perhaps MRTP-45 vessels, and hopes to build its MRTP-64 at KSEW under a wide-ranging transfer of technology deal. ■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.

Pakistan Seeks To Prop Up Exports, Boost Industry | Defense News | defensenews.com*


----------



## black-hawk_101

Water Car Engineer said:


> FOC tejas will have cannon, it will have BVR missiles. The BVR missiles it'll be given was shown in air India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python, Derby, and Astra Mark 1



JF-17 dual seat is awesome.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did anyone notice something interesting... the SH-1 has been painted in PA camo and seems kinda worn out ..
> 
> View attachment 162278
> View attachment 162279


Equipment of the Pakistan Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wikkipedia says we have 90 of these can any one confirm 
@fatman17 @Manticore @Horus and others


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Equipment of the Pakistan Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Wikkipedia says we have 90 of these can any one confirm
> @fatman17 @Manticore @Horus and others


 
not true....under evaluation with the army.


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> not true....under evaluation with the army.


When are they expected to make a final decision ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> FOC tejas will have cannon, it will have BVR missiles. The BVR missiles it'll be given was shown in air show



 is the proposed twin seater JF-17 the new LCA.. That's the pic of a twin seater JFT revealed at the Paris airshow..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## razgriz19

Etilla said:


> How many FC-1 are in service with PLAAF?


How many F-15 Silent Eagle in USAF service?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

Etilla said:


> Some guy tweeting means deal signed?
> 
> Looks like nobody wants FC-1. Not even the developers. Pity.





Etilla said:


> So has the deal been signed?
> 
> Has govt of Nigeria paid even $1 to China/pakistan for FC-1?



Let me try in their level of understanding

OK kid Jane defense weekly is not an Indian News paper and it most trusted news agency for defense related news as we trust Reuters of normal news. So if you are challenging Jane so you must have some source to proof it or else we consider you another Indian having ego problem and in that case Get Well Soon. So proof it or back off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Any pics of the Russian pavilion and displays guys? there was supposed to be one right? I went through 20 odd pages and couldn't find any except a miniature model of a MI35.


----------



## My-Analogous

Etilla said:


> How many FC-1 are in service with PLAAF?



How many F-16 block 60 is in USAF?

SH1 155mm self-propelled howitzer with firing range of 53 km. 



Water Car Engineer said:


> FOC tejas will have cannon, it will have BVR missiles. The BVR missiles it'll be given was shown in air India.



I didn't know that you guys love JF17 so much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Water Car Engineer said:


>


 you guys want to Troll so bad that don't even bother to look at the picture it's JF-17 Thunder dual Seat.... It's Written on the Tail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Water Car Engineer said:


> FOC tejas will have cannon, it will have BVR missiles. The BVR missiles it'll be given was shown in air India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python, Derby, and Astra Mark 1



Improvement in the finishing,otherwise the older prototypes of LCA had a finishing of f86 era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Improvement in the finishing,otherwise the older prototypes of LCA had a finishing of f86 era


That not all .. Here is another gem :

Tejas currently having 45km radar range and it is only expected that when quartz comes it might increase to 80km so expect a 65-70km FOC range.

So worst and most expensive in its class

Source: IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014) | Page 42

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That not all .. Here is another gem :
> 
> Tejas currently having 45km radar range and it is only expected that when quartz comes it might increase to 80km so expect a 65-70km FOC range.
> 
> So worst and most expensive in its class
> 
> Source: IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014) | Page 42



Well the only part i considered better in LCA was its radar.with 70km range,it is way below JFT Block 105km range and 130km for Block II

Bichaaray indians,har jaga par inki kismat kharab hai lekin kia kare,paida jo indian hue hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> Well the only part i considered better in LCA was its radar.with 70km range,it is way below JFT Block 105km range and 130km for Block II
> 
> Bichaaray indians,har jaga par inki kismat kharab hai lekin kia kare,paida jo indian hue hai



Kismat to sabki kharab hoti hai, par batkismati to unhi ki hai jo besharminda apne ko Pakistani Kehlaye.


----------



## EAK

AMCA said:


> Kismat to sabki kharab hoti hai, par batkismati to unhi ki hai jo besharminda apne ko Pakistani Kehlaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMCA

Ehsan Abbas said:


> View attachment 162953


----------



## he-man

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That not all .. Here is another gem :
> 
> Tejas currently having 45km radar range and it is only expected that when quartz comes it might increase to 80km so expect a 65-70km FOC range.
> 
> So worst and most expensive in its class
> 
> Source: IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014) | Page 42



Tejas has this radar,,,,,i need not say anything further.
EL/M-2032 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

U can guess whether its better or klj-v2 is better.


----------



## Etilla

Deal still not signed.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

he-man said:


> Tejas has this radar,,,,,i need not say anything further.
> EL/M-2032 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> U can guess whether its better or klj-v2 is better.



Hahaha .. Did you even read the article your fellow compatriot quoted ? He right about the radar range of lca being 45 km and a crappy issue with the nose cone of tejas which has to be solved .. meanwhile the aim for indian airforce is to increase the range of the radar to 80KM..

Compare that to 130+ KM..


----------



## he-man

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hahaha .. Did you even read the article your fellow compatriot quoted ? He right about the radar range of lca being 45 km and a crappy issue with the nose cone of tejas which has to be solved .. meanwhile the aim for indian airforce is to increase the range of the radar to 80KM..
> 
> Compare that to 130+ KM..



Thats because of radome which will be replaced.
Klj v2<elm-2032

Hope u know this.


----------



## farhan_9909

he-man said:


> Thats because of radome which will be replaced.
> Klj v2<elm-2032
> 
> Hope u know this.



Replaced?future tense

for the time being JF-17 is operational with 105km range radar with the delivery of 5xBlock II this month to PAF followed by the Block I upgradation into Block II will make the KLJ-7v2 as standard with upto 130km range even though as per unofficial sources tha range is klj-7v2 or the upgraded radar will be 150km.

within the next 3 years,we will have block III with aesa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

AMCA said:


>


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Bratva

he-man said:


> Thats because of radome which will be replaced.
> *Klj v2<elm-2032*
> 
> Hope u know this.



On the basis of what ?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## he-man

farhan_9909 said:


> Replaced?future tense
> 
> for the time being JF-17 is operational with 105km range radar with the delivery of 5xBlock II this month to PAF followed by the Block I upgradation into Block II will make the KLJ-7v2 as standard with upto 130km range even though as per unofficial sources tha range is klj-7v2 or the upgraded radar will be 150km.
> 
> within the next 3 years,we will have block III with aesa



No need to teach me about radars.


----------



## skybolt




----------



## he-man

Bratva said:


> On the basis of what ?



EL/M-2032
But yes the range may be more or less same as klj v2 and zhuk me.

But u cannot compare the experience of israel in radars with chinese yet

The point was the range won't be 80 km as was being claimed.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

he-man said:


> Tejas has this radar,,,,,i need not say anything further.
> EL/M-2032 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> U can guess whether its better or klj-v2 is better.


Tejas Needs to Cross 6 Milestones in 15 Months -The New Indian Express

Source Doc K Tamil Mani Director General (Aeronautical Systems)


----------



## skybolt

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## he-man

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tejas Needs to Cross 6 Milestones in 15 Months -The New Indian Express
> 
> Source Doc K Tamil Mani Director General (Aeronautical Systems)



Man no point in argiung here.With a good radome it has a 150 km range.


----------



## skybolt

*Hall - 1*​


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

he-man said:


> Man no point in argiung here.With a good radome it has a 150 km range.


 that's not what the guys looking after the lca project claim is it?


----------



## skybolt

*Hall - 2*
*Turkish Hall*​*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> that's not what the guys looking after the lca project claim is it?



They were claiming it based on faulty radome.


----------



## skybolt

*Hall 3
China Hall
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

he-man said:


> They were claiming it based on faulty radome.


The Tejas fighter will have to cross six milestones in the next 15 months, before the aircraft is given the final operational clearance (FOC).

The December 20 initial operational clearance event, ahead of the expected induction of the first series production aircraft into the Indian Air Force by March 2014, would pave way for the IAF pilots to undertake independent flight evaluation of Tejas.

Dr K Tamil Mani, Director-General (Aeronautical Systems), DRDO, and Chief Executive, Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification, told Express that the integration of new missiles identified by the IAF will top the agenda in the FOC phase.

“The aerodynamics, structures and the integration of missiles with the radar are important events for Tejas now. We need to evolve the algorithm,” Tamil Mani said. The beyond visual range missiles from Israel -- Derby and Python with a range of 70 km and each weighing 150 kg -- have been identified for Tejas.

View Tejas gallery here

The Russian-made 23 mm GSH gun is the next in line to be integrated to the aircraft. Capable of firing at 3,600 to 4,000 rpm, the integration of this gun is seen as a challenge considering the vibrations involved during action.

“Lots of surrounding LRUs need to be certified again for higher level of vibration. Ground firing or butt firing needs to be done initially before getting the gun onboard Tejas. The projectile speed of the gun is around 750 meter per second,” he said.

Tejas will also have an air-to-air refuelling probe (Cobham, UK) in the FOC configuration. “We have started the integration work. Similar work was done on Jaguar and AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning and Control) platform. We have the expertise now,” Tamil Mani saidhere.

The Tejas will also increase the angle of attack from 22 to 24 degrees enabling the pilot to go for care-free manoeuvring.

The braking system of Tejas will also need to be improved. “The heat capacity needs to be increased. Else we will have to put a better cooling mechanism for the brakes, similar to the fans in the MiGs,” Tamil Mani said.

*The nose cone radome of Tejas is another part that is expected to get a relook. “Now the radome is made of composite materials and we will change it to quartz. Today we are getting a radar range of 45-50 km and we need to improve the same to 80-plus km with the new material,” the official said.


*


----------



## skybolt

​


----------



## he-man

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The Tejas fighter will have to cross six milestones in the next 15 months, before the aircraft is given the final operational clearance (FOC).
> 
> The December 20 initial operational clearance event, ahead of the expected induction of the first series production aircraft into the Indian Air Force by March 2014, would pave way for the IAF pilots to undertake independent flight evaluation of Tejas.
> 
> Dr K Tamil Mani, Director-General (Aeronautical Systems), DRDO, and Chief Executive, Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification, told Express that the integration of new missiles identified by the IAF will top the agenda in the FOC phase.
> 
> “The aerodynamics, structures and the integration of missiles with the radar are important events for Tejas now. We need to evolve the algorithm,” Tamil Mani said. The beyond visual range missiles from Israel -- Derby and Python with a range of 70 km and each weighing 150 kg -- have been identified for Tejas.
> 
> View Tejas gallery here
> 
> The Russian-made 23 mm GSH gun is the next in line to be integrated to the aircraft. Capable of firing at 3,600 to 4,000 rpm, the integration of this gun is seen as a challenge considering the vibrations involved during action.
> 
> “Lots of surrounding LRUs need to be certified again for higher level of vibration. Ground firing or butt firing needs to be done initially before getting the gun onboard Tejas. The projectile speed of the gun is around 750 meter per second,” he said.
> 
> Tejas will also have an air-to-air refuelling probe (Cobham, UK) in the FOC configuration. “We have started the integration work. Similar work was done on Jaguar and AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning and Control) platform. We have the expertise now,” Tamil Mani saidhere.
> 
> The Tejas will also increase the angle of attack from 22 to 24 degrees enabling the pilot to go for care-free manoeuvring.
> 
> The braking system of Tejas will also need to be improved. “The heat capacity needs to be increased. Else we will have to put a better cooling mechanism for the brakes, similar to the fans in the MiGs,” Tamil Mani said.
> 
> *The nose cone radome of Tejas is another part that is expected to get a relook. “Now the radome is made of composite materials and we will change it to quartz. Today we are getting a radar range of 45-50 km and we need to improve the same to 80-plus km with the new material,” the official said.
> 
> 
> *




Again same stupid assertion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

he-man said:


> Again same stupid assertion.



Well Tejas future radar range is not going to cross 80km in any case.

The radome reduces range as per DRDO.

Current 45-50km

Future DRDO hoping with quartz radome imported and installed it might increase to 80km. 

I don't know if radome reduction is present in other aircraft also or not but Tejas has this "feature" or rather perplexing issue.



he-man said:


> Again same stupid assertion.



Well Tejas future radar range is not going to cross 80km in any case.

The radome reduces range as per DRDO.

Current 45-50km

Future DRDO hoping with quartz radome imported and installed it might increase to 80km. 

I don't know if radome reduction is present in other aircraft also or not but Tejas has this "feature" or rather perplexing issue.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

skybolt said:


>



lalay show us the real 'stuff' .... don't tease in this manner ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

he-man said:


> Again same stupid assertion.


Hahaha .. Dont embarass Yourself ... It's surely not our fault that you have comprehension issues putar ..

Fix the nose to improve the range to 80+ km .. Current range with crappy cone = 45-50km..


----------



## farhan_9909

HD pics of Azb sniper?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hahaha .. Dont embarass Yourself ... It's surely not our fault that you have comprehension issues putar ..
> 
> Fix the nose to improve the range to 80+ km .. Current range with crappy cone = 45-50km..



Whatever makes u happy,,,pakistanis should feel happy once in a while too



Etilla said:


> Well Tejas future radar range is not going to cross 80km in any case.
> 
> The radome reduces range as per DRDO.
> 
> Current 45-50km
> 
> Future DRDO hoping with quartz radome imported and installed it might increase to 80km.
> 
> I don't know if radome reduction is present in other aircraft also or not but Tejas has this "feature" or rather perplexing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Tejas future radar range is not going to cross 80km in any case.
> 
> The radome reduces range as per DRDO.
> 
> Current 45-50km
> 
> Future DRDO hoping with quartz radome imported and installed it might increase to 80km.
> 
> I don't know if radome reduction is present in other aircraft also or not but Tejas has this "feature" or rather perplexing issue.



U seem to be either a false flagger or simply a troll.


----------



## Etilla

he-man said:


> Whatever makes u happy,,,pakistanis should feel happy once in a while too
> 
> 
> 
> U seem to be either a false flagger or simply a troll.



Just posting what DRDO is saying. 

You can ask mods to check my IP if you are so concerned. From Delhi btw.

Troll? Thats your pov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Etilla said:


> Just posting what DRDO is saying.
> 
> You can ask mods to check my IP if you are so concerned. From Delhi btw.
> 
> Troll? Thats your pov



Then sorry,,u seem to be simply an ignorant fellow.


----------



## Etilla

he-man said:


> Then sorry,,u seem to be simply an ignorant fellow.



Tell me why are R-77 and R-27 not going to deployed on Tejas?

100km and 120km range respectively.

Why Derby 50km and Astra 60-80km planned?

If full 150km range was available derby would be junked anyday over R-77.

However with Quartz radome leading to losses as per DRDO long range BVR's cannot be deployed on Tejas FOC.

IOC2 Tejas of course cannot deploy any sort of BVR as composite radome seems to choke radar range


----------



## he-man

Etilla said:


> Tell me why are R-77 and R-27 not going to deployed on Tejas?
> 
> 100km and 120km range respectively.
> 
> Why Derby 50km and Astra 60-80km planned?
> 
> If full 150km range was available derby would be junked anyday over R-77.
> 
> However with Quartz radome leading to losses as per DRDO long range BVR's cannot be deployed on Tejas FOC.
> 
> IOC2 Tejas of course cannot deploy any sort of BVR as composite radome seems to choke radar range



The radome is still not finalized,,if need be we will import it.
The aircraft still hasen't got foc.

If we have selected el/m 2032 then the full range will be utilized,,importing a radome is not a big issue,,if drdo cannot develop on its own.

The ranges quoted are with drdo radomes which seem to be of inferior quality.


----------



## shaheenmissile



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Neptune said:


> MRTP? Cool but which models exactly?
> 
> P.S In ASELSAN's site I have read that they have exported STAMP to Pakistani Naval Forces.



Hmm nice but Are you sure It is about Stamp bro ? There are some other bigger calibres variants Pakistan may interest seriously..

Stamp
Stop
Smash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

cabatli_53 said:


> Hmm nice but Are you sure It is about Stamp bro ? There are some other bigger calibres variants Pakistan may interest seriously..
> 
> Stamp
> Stop
> Smash



In deed they may. Here it is bro;



> ASELSAN ve Pakistan arasındaki ilişkiler 1988 yılından beri kesintisiz olarak devam ediyor. Pakistan ordusu ASELSAN'dan transfer edilen teknoloji ile yerli olarak ürettikleri telsizleri kullanıyor. Pakistan ordusunda ASELSAN sırasıyla 4600, 9600 ve Yazılım Tabanlı telsizler olmak üzere askeri telsizlerinin 3 nesli de kullanılıyor. Ayrıca Profesyonel Telsiz Ailesi ve Pakistan Sahil Güvenlik Botları için STAMP sistemi de ihraç edilen ürünler arasında bulunuyor.



Source:
ASELSAN, Kardeş Ülke Pakistan’da | Haberler | Basın Odası | ASELSAN


Also it seems like we got some deal with Pakistan at IDEAS 2014; (@Horus @fatman17 @That Guy @Dazzler)



> Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarı İsmail Demir'in bizzat katılıp görüşmeler gerçekleştirdiği fuarda Türkiye'den 15 savunma firması yer aldı.
> Fuara katılım gösteren şirketler arasından Nurol'un bir Pakistan'lı şirket ile Mohafız zırhı aracının zırh koruması ile ilgili anlaşma yaptığı da belirtiliyor.



Source:
Pakistan'a Türk Çıkarması - Tarafsız Haber


ENGLISH: 15 Turkish private and state-owned defense companies have attended to the exhibition. Nurol Machinery & Industry Co. is said to have signed agreements with a Pakistani company in regards of armor protection of an AFV named Mohafız (?).

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Neptune said:


> In deed they may. Here it is bro;
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> ASELSAN, Kardeş Ülke Pakistan’da | Haberler | Basın Odası | ASELSAN
> 
> 
> Also it seems like we got some deal with Pakistan at IDEAS 2014; (@Horus @fatman17 @That Guy @Dazzler)
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> Pakistan'a Türk Çıkarması - Tarafsız Haber
> 
> 
> ENGLISH: 15 Turkish private and state-owned defense companies have attended to the exhibition. Nurol Machinery & Industry Co. is said to have signed agreements with a Pakistani company about the armor protection of an AFV named Mohafız (?).
> 
> Congratulations.



No Mohafiz is already offering B-6 and now B-7 protection.

Deals that I read :
Armoured vehicles.
Naval sector -MTRP series.
Small arms like MKEK AGLs
Cooperation with Aselan and some other companies ..


----------



## Neptune

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No Mohafiz is already offering B-6 and now B-7 protection.
> 
> Deals that I read :
> Armoured vehicles.
> Naval sector -MTRP series.
> Small arms like MKEK AGLs
> Cooperation with Aselan and some other companies ..



It says that they signed a deal in regards of armor protection. Who knows maybe ToT.


----------



## That Guy

A.Rafay said:


> This is double standards and childish approach. They showed buraq UAV couple of months ago. What exactly are they hiding that people don't know? Drone strikes happen under army's approval. Those who are against these are terrorists supporting mullahs, we shouldn't care about them.


Public perception is king no matter where you go. People hate drones, they don't care who uses them.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ghazaliy2k said:


> I didn't know that you guys love JF17 so much





Muhammad Omar said:


> you guys want to Troll so bad that don't even bother to look at the picture it's JF-17 Thunder dual Seat.... It's Written on the Tail




I did know it was dual seat JF. The site just merges two posts together when you're the last poster.

The image comes from a blog post about this show.


----------



## Thorough Pro

and you invented your own radome, put the radar in, mounted both on arjunk and tested the range?
Kudos to you, GOI should look for next DRDO and HAL directors on PDF.



he-man said:


> They were claiming it based on faulty radome.


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

he-man said:


> Then sorry,,u seem to be simply an ignorant fellow.


the only ignorant person trolling here is you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


>


Man if you are goin to post these posters and crap after 10 days.. Tou rehanay dei Bhai..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Man if you are goin to post these posters and crap after 10 days.. Tou rehanay dei Bhai..



Sabar bhai sabar... Let him upload the rest.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal. said:


> Sabar bhai sabar... Let him upload the rest.



Yara .. Bhai Kal say aik post karni nikal jata hai.. Hum tarsal huway log (  ) Kuch aur expect kartay huway .. thread pey click kar k disappoint aur frustrate ho kar .. "sabarum jameelun" kar k nikal jatay haien... Hum nay in bc poster YA seating/stall maps ka kya karna hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@skybolt Yaar Posters k ilawa bhi post krdo kuch isko dekh k kya krna hai ????


----------



## Bilal.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yara .. Bhai Kal say aik post karni nikal jata hai.. Hum tarsal huway log (  ) Kuch aur expect kartay huway .. thread pey click kar k disappoint aur frustrate ho kar .. "sabarum jameelun" kar k nikal jatay haien... Hum nay in bc poster YA seating/stall maps ka kya karna hai..





Bhai yeh meherbani tau nai photo upload ke tareeqay ki hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*PM Pakistan at IDEAS 2014*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

^^^^ Same pics ka bar bar Alert??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Khawaja Muhammad Asif
​


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Weapons and equipment pics please... Empty stage and poster ka hum kya krien gai Bhaiiiiiiiiii jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

Bratva said:


> On the basis of what ?



B/c Indian uses that in their bollywood movie, so it is far superior to KLJ-7v2 and even US is bagging Indian that not to used against them and they want a written statement clearing asked by Mr. Obama recent visit, which Mr.Modi refuse to do.



skybolt said:


> *PM Pakistan at IDEAS 2014*
> ​



Stop posting weapon of self distraction picture and start posting weapons in the exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Khawaja Muhammad Asif
​























[/QUOTE]
Skybolt Why I am having a feeling that you want me to kill you ? @Horus Ask him to post pictures of weapons and weapons only


----------



## uziuzair




----------



## Etilla

Nigeria still has not signed contract.

Poor FC-1. Nobody wants it


----------



## rockstar08

Etilla said:


> Nigeria still has not signed contract.
> 
> Poor FC-1. Nobody wants it



well we dont care much , that plane was made for PAF and its serving its purpose ...

stop trolling ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

rockstar08 said:


> well we dont care much , that plane was made for PAF and its serving its purpose ...
> 
> stop trolling ..



You don't care very much?

Your fellow countrymen would strongly disagree with you judging by their behaviours here


----------



## rockstar08

Etilla said:


> You don't care very much?
> 
> Your fellow countrymen would strongly disagree with you judging by their behaviours here



its not about care ... its all about business and telling the world that we are capable of making a Fighter plane ,
Jf-17 is serving in PAF and its serving very well , even if no country buys it , we will still keep inducting it until we have our desired numbers ..

that was my last off topic reply , now back to topic or leave the thread ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

skybolt said:


> *HIT Product line*



Their armored vehicles have been quite shameful. I hope the tanks they produce are better. 

HIT produced armored jeeps used by Karachi police were easily penetrated by gangs of Lyari. 

Whats that red truck in the background?


----------



## M.ASIF AMIN

K-8 Trainer

K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No Mohafiz is already offering B-6 and now B-7 protection.



Nope. The deal's been just signed. 

Nurol technology to provide B7 level protection to Mohafız III






Courtesy of @xxxKULxxx.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

airmarshal said:


> Their armored vehicles have been quite shameful. I hope the tanks they produce are better.
> 
> HIT produced armored jeeps used by Karachi police were easily penetrated by gangs of Lyari.
> 
> Whats that red truck in the background?



They used AP rounds .. That is why the introduced B7 protection vehicles ..



Neptune said:


> Nope. The deal's been just signed.
> 
> Nurol technology to provide B7 level protection to Mohafız III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @xxxKULxxx.


Nope..... !

Mohafiz III:













It was Muhafiz II that offered B6 protection .. Apart from this HIT is producing these :












my guess it's a new vehicle or something! .... But yes a deal between HIT & Nurol was signed for armoured vehicles at IDEAS 2014! (A fact)



airmarshal said:


> Their armored vehicles have been quite shameful. I hope the tanks they produce are better.
> 
> HIT produced armored jeeps used by Karachi police were easily penetrated by gangs of Lyari.
> 
> Whats that red truck in the background?



They were B6 and hit by heavy caliber AP rounds .: here are the specs of Muhafiz II:






@skybolt. Provide some details about this vehicle ... Except 2 posters we haven't seen a single pic of it nor do we have any details on this:


----------



## Bossman

airmarshal said:


> Their armored vehicles have been quite shameful. I hope the tanks they produce are better.
> 
> HIT produced armored jeeps used by Karachi police were easily penetrated by gangs of Lyari.
> 
> Whats that red truck in the background?



There are different levels of armoring. The vehicles used by Karachi Police were armored at B6 level and were subject to armor piercing 7.62 mm and 12.7 mm gunfire in Lyari hence the protection did not work. Under some circumstances even B7 will not work against armor piercing and definitely not against 12.7 mm. Please increase your knowledge and do some research before passing judgments.


----------



## airmarshal

Bossman said:


> There are different levels of armoring. The vehicles used by Karachi Police were armored at B6 level and were subject to armor piercing 7.62 mm and 12.7 mm gunfire in Lyari hence the protection did not work. Under some circumstances even B7 will not work against armor piercing and definitely not against 12.7 mm. Please increase your knowledge and do some research before passing judgments.



Knowledge increased


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


>


Finally and Please post more and more pictures and really fast but post pictures of weapons only @skybolt


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Finally and Please post more and more pictures and really fast but post pictures of weapons only @skybolt


Sorry yaar ... I'm busy so much ... i always try to share max pics... but some how i cant. 
but now i will Insha'Allah share ALL pics with you ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

skybolt said:


> Sorry yaar ... I'm busy so much ... i always try to share max pics... but some how i cant.
> but now i will Insha'Allah share ALL pics with you ..


Lalay dragoon,new HIT armoured vehicle NASR and some new systems first .. Rest later.. Thanks.


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> Finally and Please post more and more pictures and really fast but post pictures of weapons only @skybolt


Sorry for being Late....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

airmarshal said:


> Knowledge increased


That is a North Benz mover produced by HIT..


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan Air Force 
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


> *Pakistan Air Force
> *​


Al-Khalid looks beautiful really good one



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They used AP rounds .. That is why the introduced B7 protection vehicles ..
> 
> 
> Nope..... !
> 
> Mohafiz III:
> 
> View attachment 164200
> View attachment 164201
> View attachment 164203
> 
> 
> 
> It was Muhafiz II that offered B6 protection .. Apart from this HIT is producing these :
> 
> 
> View attachment 164205
> 
> 
> View attachment 164206
> 
> 
> my guess it's a new vehicle or something! .... But yes a deal between HIT & Nurol was signed for armoured vehicles at IDEAS 2014! (A fact)
> 
> 
> 
> They were B6 and hit by heavy caliber AP rounds .: here are the specs of Muhafiz II:
> 
> View attachment 164207
> 
> 
> @skybolt. Provide some details about this vehicle ... Except 2 posters we haven't seen a single pic of it nor do we have any details on this:
> 
> View attachment 164209


HIT guys also confirmed 8 wheeled AFV of China will be produced at HIT and as for the un named vechicle seems to be new one


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Low crowd is not good


----------



## Armstrong

@Icarus - No reply...no lift ?


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> @Icarus - No reply...no lift ?




Been a busy boy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Icarus said:


> Been a busy boy...



Doing what ? Keeping tabs on all the beauties in Isloo 'cause Zarb-e-Azb has pretty much broken the backs of the TTP !


----------



## Icarus

Armstrong said:


> Doing what ? Keeping tabs on all the beauties in Isloo 'cause Zarb-e-Azb has pretty much broken the backs of the TTP !



Just stuff, and yes, been enjoying the beauty of Islamabad as well  Tis the season of jeans, short sweaters and inuit style boots after all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Can you get a copy of WSJ article? Perhaps a scan or a photo would be nice! 



orangzaib said:


> Believe it or not, the IDEAS was in an article today on Wall street Journal. That's pretty impressive. I don't think I've seen anything else outside of US, Paris or Dubai airshow on there. It had a pretty detailed article about Pakistan's security needs, a few things about its one of the largest Army and about the new weapons being shown in IDEAS from Pakistan, Turkey, Russia and China.


----------



## Viper0011.

Hyperion said:


> Can you get a copy of WSJ article? Perhaps a scan or a photo would be nice!



I read paper in flight or during travel in the plane or on the weekends for like 30 minutes. I don't keep a copy of an article because I thought it was nice to see the exhibition in WSJ........it was like a week ago.

I did post a link here for the online version. Some other dude did post something too.....may want to go through the thread and check it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We should not do a defence exhibit unless we have something new to show , only thing they showed was POF eye again


----------



## M.ASIF AMIN

Turkish Stand Off Missile SOM















Sidewinder L / i1upgraded version

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not Middle Eastern countries invest with Turkey on JV for Sensor development and weapons too, as they are always seeking to have their own.


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> We should not do a defence exhibit unless we have something new to show , only thing they showed was POF eye again


No we should and new things will keep coming up and also new JF-17 are coming this month.


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan Pavilion *​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

Training Simulator for G*3*









*

Training Simulator for Anza MK-II *​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@skybolt Please post pictures of Guns and Tanks and Missiles and Planes and other weapons than post pictures of other stalls


----------



## truthseeker2010

Hyperion said:


> Can you get a copy of WSJ article? Perhaps a scan or a photo would be nice!



WSJ - Pakistan’s Ideas Arms Fair Suggests Demand Is Booming Amid Insecurity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> @skybolt Please post pictures of Guns and Tanks and Missiles and Planes and other weapons than post pictures of other stalls


i am posting all pictures.... Just wait sab ka sab aye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

razgriz19 said:


> How many F-15 Silent Eagle in USAF service?



There is more to that i.e. How many F-16 block-60/61 are in USAF?



he-man said:


> Tejas has this radar,,,,,i need not say anything further.
> EL/M-2032 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> U can guess whether its better or klj-v2 is better.



It may not be better then the EL/M-2032, but it will not be much inferior too, it is also based on Israeli tech not on Russian tech.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF)*
*



*​


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

I hope you guys are happy now....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Thanks @skybolt ...Nice pictures..


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

Guys I'm Back ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

skybolt said:


>



This Truck made by HI Taxila?


----------



## Rajput Warrior

skybolt said:


>



These body armours look neat.



Muhammad Omar said:


> This Truck made by HI Taxila?



Yes, North Benz (produced under license).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Muhammad Omar said:


> This Truck made by HI Taxila?


*Yes this is Made by HIT
NorthBenz 6x4 PrimeMover V32536(S)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Love that full integrated body armor vest.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@skybolt - Do you have more images of the Azb rifle?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Norinco VT-4 MBT (Al Haider)*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

*
Inaugural Ceremony - IDEAS 2014*
*

























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

skybolt said:


>



Which tanks are these 2? They don't look like al-khalid or al-zarrar. The first one could be al-khalid 2.

@Dazzler @Manticore


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Gen. Raheel Shareef at IDEAS 2014 on 4th Dec 2014*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*

General. Raheel Shareef with Major General Agha Masood Akram (DG DEPO)*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


>


We need to get some of these


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Zarvan said:


> We need to get some of these


You already have SH-1 artilary system i think


----------



## Zarvan

monitor said:


> You already have SH-1 artilary system i think


Still not confirmed weather we have it or not ?


----------



## Real LAVi

China CATIC participation in IDEAS 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Real LAVi

IDEAS 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahsan Butt

Ideas 2014 is only for Russia .. participated after a long long time


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Great IDEA


----------



## Tacticool

why do armored men wear black. In war scenario if their vehicle is destroyed and they have to fight to survive then the'll have no camouflage advantage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


>



what is army band doing in exhibition?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

too little too late.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Muhammad Omar

skybolt said:


>



What is that??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> What is that??


inflatable balloons...to deceive the enemy.....tricks enemy radar and thermal imaging into thinking they are real weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Range Rover Mini??

Well nice pics


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Why don't we buy these?? Hilux are now getting old... and can't protect our



soldiers


----------



## Moon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Why don't we buy these?? Hilux are now getting old... and can't protect our
> View attachment 181853
> soldiers



Errr is that made by HIT or?????????


----------



## RAMPAGE

Muhammad Omar said:


> Why don't we buy these?? Hilux are now getting old... and can't protect our
> View attachment 181853
> soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


>


What the bloody hell is this in last picture ?


----------



## Icewolf

Zarvan said:


> What the bloody hell is this in last picture ?



Lol inflatable decoy of a tank...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> What the bloody hell is this in last picture ?



inflatable balloons...to deceive the enemy.....tricks enemy radar and thermal imaging into thinking they are real weapons.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

skybolt said:


>



I talked to this lovely Turkish lady at Canik stall, her name was something like "De-Dum".
The gun I was checking got stuck after I pulled its slide to load, It happens in handguns when the magazine is empty. I thought that I messed up with it, called her for help. She explained and demonstrated the right way to do it. Later gave me the gun and offered me to check other guns as well. She convinced me to buy a Canik TP-9 or Canik 55 handgun and explained how its comparable and better to its counterparts like Glock-7. So when I asked her where to buy this gun from Pakistan - Karachi. She said ...

"YOU CAN BUY IT FROM PAK GUNS, IN SADAR KARACHI. YOU KNOW THE MARKET PLACE CALLED "LUCKY STAR. YEAS ... PAK GUNS IN LUCKY STAR. YOU CAN BUY THIS GUN FROM THERE IN 40 - 50K LOCAL CURRENCY"

and we were like 
She later gave me a Canik shoulder bag and 70 - 80 pages catalog.
I haven't bought the gun yet, though  but what a polite, humble and down to earth lady she was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ijaz Ahmad Zarrar

skybolt said:


> *IDEAS 2014*​
> *IDEAS, a biennially held defence exhibition, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations.*
> 
> The IDEAS-2014 team will welcome you at Karachi Expo Centre for the 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) event from 1 to 4 December 2014. The IDEAS 2014, being the most strategically important event of the region, will once again bring together all the industry's players across the globe to showcase the latest technological innovations. The 4 days of the Show are exclusively for trade visitors and high official defence delegates.
> 
> *THE REGIONAL DEFENCE MARKET*
> 
> The most volatile geopolitical region of Asia is one of the largest markets for Defence Products. In a bid to effectively meet the new challenge posed by the transformed regional and global security dynamics, the Asia as well as governments of the neighboring continent of Africa allocates significant budgets for modernization and up-gradation programs for their armed forces.


this will certainly help to increase exports...


----------



## MastanKhan

skybolt said:


>





This boy wants to look so coll---but is clueless how to handle a rifle-----: finger n the trigger.


----------



## alimobin memon

DANGER-ZONE said:


> I talked to this lovely Turkish lady at Canik stall, her name was something like "De-Dum".
> The gun I was checking got stuck after I pulled its slide to load, It happens in handguns when the magazine is empty. I thought that I messed up with it, called her for help. She explained and demonstrated the right way to do it. Later gave me the gun and offered me to check other guns as well. She convinced me to buy a Canik TP-9 or Canik 55 handgun and explained how its comparable and better to its counterparts like Glock-7. So when I asked her where to buy this gun from Pakistan - Karachi. She said ...
> 
> "YOU CAN BUY IT FROM PAK GUNS, IN SADAR KARACHI. YOU KNOW THE MARKET PLACE CALLED "LUCKY STAR. YEAS ... PAK GUNS IN LUCKY STAR. YOU CAN BUY THIS GUN FROM THERE IN 40 - 50K LOCAL CURRENCY"
> 
> and we were like
> She later gave me a Canik shoulder bag and 70 - 80 pages catalog.
> I haven't bought the gun yet, though  but what a polite, humble and down to earth lady she was.


u look like u are in love


----------



## skybolt

alimobin memon said:


> u look like u are in love



Check the lady in background "De-Dum".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

skybolt said:


>


Nice Pictures


----------



## skybolt

Chief of the Naval Staff *Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah *at* IDEAS 2014*

*



*​


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

skybolt said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff *Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah *at* IDEAS 2014*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


What the check cannon on Azmat is that 50+mm gun ?


----------



## Dazzler

Where are more pics of the event?????? @skybolt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

You can tell that they ran out of people to fill that place and ended up short when Banks were invited to set up their displays.


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Thank God !!! No hell traffic Jam around Expo .. Last Expo was a real headache


----------



## skybolt

Dazzler said:


> Where are more pics of the event?????? @skybolt


so you need more Images.... 
am i rite ?

*9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016*​*22-25 November 2016 [Mark Your Calendar]

Facebook Event Page - IDEAS 2016
9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 | Facebook​*
The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), showcases a wide variety of Military technology, ranging from equipment used in the third world countries to the most sophisticated systems from the West. This exhibition provides a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements...

Organized By: Defence Export Promotion Organization
A Venture of: Government of Pakistan
Supported By: Pakistan Armed Forces
Endorsed By: Trade Development Authority of Pakistan
Event Manager: Badar Expo Solutions


----------



## Dazzler

skybolt said:


> so you need more Images....
> am i rite ?
> 
> *9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016
> 22-25 November 2016 [Mark Your Calendar]
> 
> Facebook Event Page - IDEAS 2016
> 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 | Facebook*​
> The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), showcases a wide variety of Military technology, ranging from equipment used in the third world countries to the most sophisticated systems from the West. This exhibition provides a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements...
> 
> Organized By: Defence Export Promotion Organization
> A Venture of: Government of Pakistan
> Supported By: Pakistan Armed Forces
> Endorsed By: Trade Development Authority of Pakistan
> Event Manager: Badar Expo Solutions



No thanks, not interested, don't waste your breathe and don't overhype your efforts next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> No thanks, not interested, don't waste your breathe and don't overhype your efforts next time.


Never loose hope always be positive mate I hope next we show many new things



skybolt said:


> so you need more Images....
> am i rite ?
> 
> *9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016
> 22-25 November 2016 [Mark Your Calendar]
> 
> Facebook Event Page - IDEAS 2016
> 9th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016 | Facebook*​
> The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), showcases a wide variety of Military technology, ranging from equipment used in the third world countries to the most sophisticated systems from the West. This exhibition provides a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements...
> 
> Organized By: Defence Export Promotion Organization
> A Venture of: Government of Pakistan
> Supported By: Pakistan Armed Forces
> Endorsed By: Trade Development Authority of Pakistan
> Event Manager: Badar Expo Solutions


I support this time they show lots of new weapons


----------



## skybolt

Dazzler said:


> No thanks, not interested, don't waste your breathe and don't overhype your efforts next time.



500 + pics are already shared..
n u need more... Its okay if u need more...
But don't spoil my efforts for those 500 pics...


----------



## Dazzler

skybolt said:


> 500 + pics are already shared..
> n u need more... Its okay if u need more...
> But don't spoil my efforts for those 500 pics...


Where??


----------



## skybolt

Dazzler said:


> Where??


IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014) | Page 44

check from here .... although some pics shared before this page...
hope you will see complete pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Arms lmporters


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mikevirgoez said:


> wew


Speak English brother .... @Indos. Help out this guy.


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Speak English brother .... @Indos. Help out this guy.



I prefer female Indonesian.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> I prefer female Indonesian.........


Haha ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

I was there on venue of ideas 2014


----------



## saima naaz

inshallah we beat any kind of enemies


----------

